# Erziehung von Kindern und Religion



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

_Dieses Thread wurde hier wegen massiver, wiederholter Offtopic-Diskussionen ausgekoppelt. Er befasst sich mit religiösen Einflüssen, insbesondere durch die Eltern, aber auch Schule und Umfeld, auf Minderjährige, insbesondere auf deren Persönlichkeitsentwicklung.
Für ggf. strafrechtlich bedenkliche physische Einflussnahme in ähnlichem Kontext (Beschneidungen, etc.) bitte weiterhin den ursprünglichen Thread verwenden._


----------



## Research (6. August 2012)

Von mir für alle Beteiligten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War ganz schön was los....


Religion und Kinder, warum werden Kinder vor allem geschützt, aber vor etwas Personen die sagen eine höhere Macht, die niemand je gesehen hat oder für die es keine Belege gibt, hätte ihnen befohlen dies zu tun und so zu handeln....
Von ewiger Strafe, Jungfrauengeburt, Wiederauferstehung, Weltuntergang, ein Individuum das dich 24/7/12 beobachtet, dich liebt und dann in die ewige Verdammnis schickt...
Wie würde man heute jemanden behandeln der sagt: "Gehorcht mir, ich bin der Sohn Gottes!"? Richtig, den speert man gleich neben Napoléon und Hannibal Lecter.

Kinderarbeit religiöser Gruppen verbieten, gut. Sehr gut. Ich würde das mindestens so streng regeln wie Pornografie, Alkohol, Zigaretten und die FSK, BPjM....
Dies geschieht, teilweise, aus vernünftigen Gründen.

Zumal die Trennung von Kirche und Staat (u.A. Religionsunterricht) endlich abgeschlossen werden sollte.

Zum Taufen und Austreten: Das erachte ich als glatten, vom Staat legitimierten, Diebstahl


----------



## Pagz (6. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Research schrieb:


> Zumal die Trennung von Kirche und Staat (u.A. Religionsunterricht) endlich abgeschlossen werden sollte.



Vielleicht irre ich mich und das ist nur an meiner Schule so, aber hier kann niemand zum Religionsunterricht gezwungen werden. Ich bin z.B auch in den Ethikunterricht gewechselt.
Trotzdem würde ich jedem empfehlen, mal den Religionsunterricht zu besuchen. Das würde eine Menge untolerante Atheisten vorbeugen. (die zum Teil ignoranter sind als die meisten Theisten)


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (6. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



> Religion und Kinder, warum werden Kinder vor allem geschützt, aber vor etwas Personen die sagen eine höhere Macht, die niemand je gesehen hat oder für die es keine Belege gibt, hätte ihnen befohlen dies zu tun und so zu handeln....


Die Ideologie/Religion der Eltern hat (ob gewollt oder ungewollt) nun mal Einfluss auf die Erziehung der Kinder. Wenn ein Christ sein Kind erzieht, haben christliche Werte (ob gewollt oder ungewollt) Einfluss auf auf das Kind. Wenn ein Moslem sein Kind erzieht, haben islamische Werte (ob gewollt oder ungewollt) Einfluss auf das Kind. Wenn ein Atheist sein Kind erzieht, haben dessen Ideologien (ob gewollt oder ungewollt) Einfluss auf das Kind. Zu sagen, dass die Religion/Ideologie der Eltern bei der Erziehung keinen Einfluss haben sollen, wäre so, als würde man sagen, dass die Gesellschaft keinen Einfluss auf das Kind haben soll. Mit anderen Worten --> theoretisch und praktisch unmöglich.


> Zumal die Trennung von Kirche und Staat (*u.A. Religionsunterricht*) endlich abgeschlossen werden sollte.


Damit würde man den Kinder die Chance nehmen, sich ernsthaft über die jeweilige Religion zu Erkundigen.


----------



## Abductee (6. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Damit würde man den Kinder die Chance nehmen, sich ernsthaft über die jeweilige Religion zu Erkundigen.



Die Religion sollte ersatzlos aus dem Schulunterricht gestrichen werden.
Es wird in den öffentlichen Schulen nahezu ausschließlich entweder ein islamistischer oder christlicher Religionsuntericht an den Schulen angeboten.
Wenn man sowas an Schulen machen will, sollte man noch viel mehr Auswahl haben (Hindu, Buddhismus, etc..) und den Kindern ein wirkliches Entscheidungsrecht zugestehen. 
Da find ich so einen Tag der offenen Tür in den div. Tempeln viel vernünftiger.


----------



## AMD x6 (6. August 2012)

Gut erstmal wandert dieses Thread wieder ab und hat mit dem ursprünglichen Thread kein Bezug.Daher dachte ich ein paar Beispiele zu geben für Leute die denken das nur rückständige Menschen zu Glaube sich bekennen.Hier ein Ausschnitt von Bericht von Focus Nr.14

Jedoch lassen sich auch immer mehr Europäer vom Islam anziehen. Prominentester Konvertit ist der Tiefseeforscher Jacques-Yves Cousteau. Der einst christliche, dann marxistische Philosoph Roger Garaudy wechselte zum Islam ebenso wie der deutsche Botschafter in Marokko, Wilfried Hofmann.
Das sind nur einige wenige die mir Jetzt einfallen.Und wir sind hoffentlich einig das diese Menschen viel mehr wissen haben als wir alle zusammen.


----------



## nay (6. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Sollen sich die Kinder privat über die Religionen erkundigen wenn sie möchten und die Schulen statt dem Religionsunterricht lieber Informatik unterrichten oder mehr Mathe und Deutsch.
Die Eltern sollen ihre Kinder ungestört erziehen können, ohne, dass jemand ihnen reinredet. Ob religiös oder nicht ist Sache der Eltern.

Aber Eltern sollten nicht Körperteile ihrer Kinder abschneiden dürfen. Das müssen die Kinder selbst entscheiden. Und meiner Meinung nach liegt das Alter für eigene Entscheidungen bei 14 Jahren.
Die  Eltern können auch nicht sagen: "So jetzt bist du 16 Jahre alt und bekommst erst mal ein Tattoo." Das Kind muss es selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (6. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Die Religion sollte ersatzlos aus dem Schulunterricht gestrichen werden.
> Es wird in den öffentlichen Schulen nahezu ausschließlich entweder ein islamistischer oder christlicher Religionsuntericht an den Schulen angeboten.
> Wenn man sowas an Schulen machen will, sollte man noch viel mehr Auswahl haben (Hindu, Buddhismus, etc..) und den Kindern ein wirkliches Entscheidungsrecht zugestehen.
> Da find ich so einen Tag der offenen Tür in den div. Tempeln viel vernünftiger.


 
Die geringe Vielfältigkeit liegt an der kaum vorhandenen Nachfrage. Islamunterricht wird z.b. auch nicht überall angeboten. Auch wenn Nachfrage vorhanden sind. Außerdem könnte man mit Religionsunterricht Vorurteilen vorbeugen.



> Sollen sich die Kinder privat über die Religionen erkundigen wenn sie möchten


Wo denn? Und warum privat? Das gleiche könnte auch für alle anderen Schulfächer gelten.


> Aber Eltern sollten nicht Körperteile ihrer Kinder abschneiden dürfen. Das müssen die Kinder selbst entscheiden. Und meiner Meinung nach liegt das Alter für eigene Entscheidungen bei 14 Jahren.


Und meiner Meinung nach so um die 7 Jahre, was aber nicht heißen soll, dass die Kinder sich mit 7 Jahren sofort entscheiden müssen.


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Und meiner Meinung nach so um die 7 Jahre, was aber nicht heißen soll, dass die Kinder sich mit 7 Jahren sofort entscheiden müssen.


 
Meiner Meinung nach gar nicht.
Wenn am Geschlechtsteil eines Jungen oder Mannes herumgeschnitten werden muss dann nur wenn es eine medizinische Notwendigkeit dafür gibt. Z.B. bei einer Vorhautverengung.
Es ist meiner Meinung nach sogar illegal wenn ich meinen Glauben bzw. die Religion einen anderen aufzwinge und das geschieht wenn du die Jungen beschneidest. Du stigmatisiert sie damit.


----------



## AMD x6 (6. August 2012)

Was du unter anderen nennst ist dein eigenes Kind oder dein Fleisch und Blut und keine Fremde Person.Du hast die Verantwortung über ihn nach deinem besten Wissen und Gewissen.Da könnten wir gleich unsere Kinder kurz nach Geburt im Heim Stecken ohne jegliche Kontakt zur Außenwelt,damit sie nicht beeinflusst werden und nach 14 Jahren Fragen wir sie welche Glauben sie nun gewählt haben und welche Weltanschauung sie haben.Ist das nicht Paradox.


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Auch meine eigene Kinder werde ich garantiert nicht meinen Glauben oder meine Überzeugungen aufzwingen. Ich finde es wichtig dass die Kinder ihre eigenen Erfahrungen sammeln und Religion kritisch hinterfragen als es einfach als Gegeben hinnehmen. Natürlich hinterfragen sie alles was es so gibt. 
Ich habe nichts gegen Religionsunterricht in den Schulen nur liegt das Problem nicht beim Religionsunterricht sondern bei den Lehrern. Die vermitteln das einfach nicht. Ich weiß das aus eigener Erfahrung da ich mich sehr für das Bildungssystem interessiere. Einerseits weil ich schulpflichtige Kinder habe und andererseits weil ich Meister bin und ausbilde -- in einem Industrieberuf.

Daher denke ich dass es sinnvoller ist die Kinder aufgeschlossen zu erziehen und ihnen den Zugang zu Bildung zu ermöglichen. Dann haben sie genügend Informationen um sich selbst ein Urteil bilden zu können. Und wenn ein Junge dann meint sich beschneiden zu lassen weil er das als wichtig ansieht dann kann er das machen.
Aber ein Baby kann nicht entscheiden. Es ist den Eltern hoffnungslos ausgeliefert.

Wenn du ein Pflegekind aufnehmen willst wirst du vom Staat durchleutet und musst nachweisen dass du keine Gefahr für das Kind bist. Mit deinen eigenen Kindern kannst du machen was du willst.


----------



## AMD x6 (6. August 2012)

Bis auf wenige ganz deine Meinung.Mit Zwang kann gar nichts gelehrt werden.Natürlich werden sie wenn sie Erwachsen sind alles Hinterfragen und das Richtige finden.Nur ist leider das so nicht ganz einfach.Wir zwingen auch die Kinder zur Schule zu gehen oder sich Weiterzubilden oder anständige Menschen zu werden.Ganz ohne Zwang geht es auch nicht.Denn Kinder und Jugendliche haben noch nicht die Erfahrung und Weisheit was die meisten Erwachsenen haben und können mit falschen Entscheidungen das Leben für die Zukunft sich schweren und sagen dann,hätte ich bloß auf meinen Eltern gehört.


----------



## Abductee (6. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Du vergleichst die Schulpflicht mit der Freiheit der Religionswahl?
Ohne die Schulpflicht würden wir heute immer noch Hexen verbrennen.


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Ich weiß nicht. Aber ich habe nicht den Eindruck dass Kinder alles hinterfragen wenn sie erwachsen sind was die Eltern sie einbläuen.
Wäre das so würde es keine Konflikte mehr im Nahen Osten gehen. Da die Eltern der Palästinenser ihren Kindern sagen dass die Israelis alles miesen Typen sind und dass die Israelischen Kinder das gleiche über die Palästinenser von  ihren Eltern hören scheint es dort kein Hinterfragen zu geben.
Vereinzelt vielleicht aber nicht auf die Masse bezogen.

Aber ich will nicht zu weit vom Thema abschweifen. Religionsfreiheit für Kinder sind mit dem großen Religionen eben nicht vereinbar und deshalb muss der Staat das eben mit Gesetzen regeln. Daher halte ich es für wichtig dass es ein Gesetz gibt dass die Religionsausübung nur für die eigene Person erlaubt und nicht auch noch für die Kinder bzw. man den Kindern solche Zugeständnisse eben machen muss damit sie eines Tages -- wenn sie das besser beurteilen können -- selbst entscheiden können ob sie die Religion der Eltern annehmen wollen oder eine andere oder gar keine.

Dazu gehört natürlich dass sich die Religionen auch neu erfinden bzw. anpassen an die neue Gesellschaft. Ich persönlich bin der Meinung dass die islamische Religion eine Reform braucht.
Die Welt ist eine heute eine andere als sie vor 1500 Jahren war. Darauf muss man sich einlassen und auch die Entwicklung und Erkenntnisse in der Wissenschaft einfließen lassen.


----------



## AMD x6 (6. August 2012)

Gut das ist deine Meinung.Nur wurde der Koran so erstellt,das es bis zum Jüngsten Tage bestand hat und unverändert bis zum heutigen Tage überdauert hat und wird.Was hat sich denn seit 1400Jahren sich geändert außer Technologie und Gesundheit.Der Apfelbaum denn es vor 1400Jahren gab gibt es immer noch.Die Liebe ist die Gleiche oder Familie ist der Gleiche.Immer noch die gleichen Sorgen und Nöte.Wenn wir den Koran oder Bibel nach unseren eigenen Wünschen anpassen wäre es noch Göttlich oder Heilig.Nein.


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



AMD x6 schrieb:


> Nur wurde der Koran so erstellt,das es bis zum Jüngsten Tage bestand hat und unverändert bis zum heutigen Tage überdauert hat und wird.



Und das ist eben auch nur eine menschliche Meinung. 



AMD x6 schrieb:


> Was hat sich denn seit 1400Jahren sich geändert außer Technologie und Gesundheit.Der Apfelbaum denn es vor 1400Jahren gab gibt es immer noch.Die Liebe ist die Gleiche oder Familie ist der Gleiche.Immer noch die gleichen Sorgen und Nöte.Wenn wir den Koran oder Bibel nach unseren eigenen Wünschen anpassen wäre es noch Göttlich oder Heilig.Nein.



Es hat sich eine Menge geändert in den letzen 1500 Jahren. Denk nur mal daran dass du heute deutlich mehr über die Welt und das Weltall weißt und dass die Menschen heute enger zusammen sind als früher. Eben durch die Kommunikation. 
Außerdem müssen wir die Bibel oder den Koran nicht anpassen sondern nur deren Interpretation. Die Bibel ist immer noch die gleiche wie früher aber die christliche Reform gab es durch Luther. 
Dass sich die katholische Kirche so schwer mit Veränderungen tut liegt eben am Sinn des ganzen. Die Kirche ist darauf fixiert dass sich absolut nichts verändert. Dabei verändert sich alles ständig und das geht eben an den Religionen mehr oder weniger einfach vorbei weil sie es entweder ignorieren oder versuchen auszusitzen.

Aber das ganze hat jetzt nicht unbedingt direkt was mit dem Thread zu tun.


----------



## AMD x6 (6. August 2012)

Ja Richtig,nur wollte ich nicht jetzt alle Technologische und Kosmologische und Modische Errungenschaften usw..hier aufschreiben.Die Grundbedürfnisse sind die gleichen wie damals.Das sich die Bibel nicht geändert hat glaube ich nicht,sonnst würde es nicht so viele verschiedene Arten geben.Beim Koran gibst nur eine einzige.Und Ja zurück zum Thread


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2012)

Für die, die es noch nicht bemerkt haben:

Es kam zu einem Themensplit, die hiesigen Posts befinden sich in einem neuen Thread.




Pagz schrieb:


> Vielleicht irre ich mich und das ist nur an meiner Schule so, aber hier kann niemand zum Religionsunterricht gezwungen werden. Ich bin z.B auch in den Ethikunterricht gewechselt.



Es gibt leider Fälle, in denen Zwang sehr wohl möglich ist, wenn kein konfessionsloser Alternativunterricht angeboten wird.




Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Damit würde man den Kinder die Chance nehmen, sich ernsthaft über die jeweilige Religion zu Erkundigen.


 
Es gibt mehr als genug Möglichkeiten, um sich über eine spezifische Religion zu erkundigen und der bisher angebotene Religionsunterricht deckt ohnehin fast ausschließlich zwei Konfessionen einer Religion ab. Der selbstständigen religiösen Entwicklung der Kinder wäre es somit überaus zuträglich, ihn prinzipiell durch einen allgemeinen Ethikunterricht zu ersetzen, der sich allgemein und objektiv, ohne eine konfessionsgebundene Perspektive, mit verschiedenste Wertesystemen beschäftigt.
Aber das würde natürlich den großen Religionsgemeinschaften einiges an Einfluss nehmen und die sind eine verdammt starke Lobby, erst recht wenn sie zusammen auftreten...
(und wie man derzeit sieht: Wenn es prinzipiell um Religion vs. Ethik&Gesetz geht, dann kämpft selbst die katholische Kirche für muslimische Rituale, um einen Sieg der Weltlichkeit zu verhindern)




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht. Aber ich habe nicht den Eindruck dass Kinder alles hinterfragen wenn sie erwachsen sind was die Eltern sie einbläuen.



Definitiv nicht. Gerade das aus frühester Kindheit ist dann schlichtweg antrainiert. Und später haben Eltern zumindest mit dem, was sie nicht einbläuen, sondern subtiler einfließen lassen, große Wirkung. (qualitativ nicht wesentlich anders, als andere Einflussquellen wie z.B. Medien und Gesellschaft - nur dass Eltern diesen Einfluss natürlich quantitativ wesentlich häufiger ausüben und damit mehr erreichen)



> Wäre das so würde es keine Konflikte mehr im Nahen Osten gehen. Da die Eltern der Palästinenser ihren Kindern sagen dass die Israelis alles miesen Typen sind und dass die Israelischen Kinder das gleiche über die Palästinenser von  ihren Eltern hören scheint es dort kein Hinterfragen zu geben.



So einfach ist der Nahostkonflikt wirklich nicht 
Vereinzelt vielleicht aber nicht auf die Masse bezogen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (7. August 2012)

> Ich weiß nicht. Aber ich habe nicht den Eindruck dass Kinder alles hinterfragen wenn sie erwachsen sind was die Eltern sie einbläuen.


Stimmt nicht wirklich. Ich z.B. wurde religiös erzogen (ich bin meinen Eltern dafür von ganzem Herzen dankbar),aber heißt dass jetzt, dass nicht alles hinterfrage? Nein! Mir wurde schon viel über den Islam erzählt, von meinen Eltern und von verschiedene Imamen. Aber *jeder* der mir was über den Islam erzählt hat, hat mir auch gesagt, dass ich nicht einfach alles hinnehmen, sonder auch selber darüber recherchieren soll.

Thema Zwang: Hier mal ein *Vers aud dem Koran* dazu: _"In der Religion gibt es keinen Zwang"_ (2, 256) (je nach Übersetzung geringfügige Unterschiede möglich)


----------



## sfc (7. August 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Thema Zwang: Hier mal ein *Vers aud dem Koran* dazu: _"In der Religion gibt es keinen Zwang"_ (2, 256) (je nach Übersetzung geringfügige Unterschiede möglich)


 
Wenn ich im Deutschunterricht so Texte interpretiert hätte, wäre ich schulisch nicht sehr weit gekommen. Allgemein finde ich es sehr merkwürdig, wie einzelne Phrasen von Gläubigen aus irgendwelchen Glaubensschriften herausgefleddert werden, um daraus irgendwas abzuleiten. Der Zusammenhang ist doch entscheidend. Ich weiß manchmal echt nicht, wie ich das deuten soll. Ist das der löbliche, wenngleich irrationale Versuch, krampfhaft das beste aus seiner Schrift abzuleiten (weil man möglicherweise unfähig ist, die antiquierten Schriften einfach in den Mülleimer zu werfen) - oder möglicherweise (Selbst?-)Täuschung? Hier mal ein bisschen weitergelesen: 

_Es gibt keinen Zwang im Glauben. Der richtige Weg ist nun klar erkennbar geworden *gegenüber dem
unrichtigen. *Wer nun an die Götzen nicht glaubt, an Allah aber glaubt, der hat gewiß den sichersten Halt
ergriffen, bei dem es kein Zerreißen gibt. Und Allah ist Allhörend, Allwissend._


An anderer Stelle heißt es zum angeblichen Nicht-Zwang übrigens eindeutiger. (und das ist nur eine von vielen derartigen Stellen)

_Bekämpft jene der Schriftbesitzer, die nicht an Allah und den Jüngsten  Tag glauben und nicht verbieten, was Allah und Sein Gesandter verboten  haben, und nicht dem wahren Glauben folgen, bis sie, sich unterwerfend,  die Steuer freiwillig entrichten._

Ein Blick in Staaten mit muslimischer Merhheitsbevölkerung zeigt, dass dieser Zwang eher vorherrschend ist. Wenn Allah also wirklich gewollt hätte, dass der Koran als Schrift des Friedens interpretiert würde, hätte er den Schinken ruhig unmissverstänlicher formulieren (lassen) können. Oder ist er etwa doch nicht allwissend und weise. Vielleicht auch gar nicht existent


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. August 2012)

Haben die wirklich die Freiheit des Glaubens? Wenn die Eltern zb streng Gläubig sind gibt es für den Nachwuchs wohl kaum eine Chance sich dort auszuklammern. Genauso wie im Religionsunterricht oder in meinem Falle damals den Konfirmatenunterricht. Der Typ war gläubiger wie der Pabst und verlangte mich jeden Sonntag in seiner Glockendisco zu sehen. In meiner Familie hatte keiner damit was am Hut und man hat halt gesagt das man hier und dort im Tempel rumspukt, aber trotzdem verlangte der Taliban das ich dort erscheine. Besser kann man niemanden zu einem Antichrist machen. Auch damals beim Bund war ja Kirchenzwang zum Gelöbnis. Es soll ja jeder an das glauben was er will, nur ohne Zwänge oder sonstige Beeinflußungen


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (7. August 2012)

> Wenn ich im Deutschunterricht so Texte interpretiert hätte, wäre ich schulisch nicht sehr weit gekommen. Allgemein finde ich es sehr merkwürdig, wie einzelne Phrasen von Gläubigen aus irgendwelchen Glaubensschriften herausgefleddert werden, um daraus irgendwas abzuleiten. Der Zusammenhang ist doch entscheidend. Ich weiß manchmal echt nicht, wie ich das deuten soll. Ist das der löbliche, wenngleich irrationale Versuch, krampfhaft das beste aus seiner Schrift abzuleiten (weil man möglicherweise unfähig ist, die antiquierten Schriften einfach in den Mülleimer zu werfen) - oder möglicherweise (Selbst?-)Täuschung? Hier mal ein bisschen weitergelesen:


Erst schreiben sie so was, picken selber aber auch einzelne Verse raus.
Sie hätten ja wenigstens noch die Quellen angeben können.

Edit: 





> Ein Blick in Staaten mit muslimischer Merhheitsbevölkerung zeigt, dass dieser Zwang eher vorherrschend ist.


Ein Blick auf frühere muslimische Staaten (z.B. Osmanisches Reich, welches sich *deutlich* mehr am Islam orientiert hat) zeigt, dass dort die Menschen ihre jeweiligen Religionen frei ausüben durften.


----------



## batmaan (7. August 2012)

Das Kind hat doch keine Wahl.

Wenn die Eltern einer Religion angehören und das Kind mit 13 sagt ich will in die oder die Religion, wird das zurecht dies verboten. Mit 13 kann man dies einfach nicht entscheiden. ( Man sollte hier zwischen Minderjährigen Gruppen trennen ). Anders sieht das bei 16 jährigen. Wenn sie eine andere Religion annehmen wollen, können sie das vil. machen, jedoch wird das Kind die passive Verstoßung ( die sicherlich vorhanden ist aufgrund von Wut und Enttäuschung ) nicht durchhalten und zum alten Glauben kehren.


----------



## sfc (7. August 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Erst schreiben sie so was, picken selber aber auch einzelne Verse raus.
> Sie hätten ja wenigstens noch die Quellen angeben können.



_Sie _haben wohl missverstanden, worauf ich durch die Gegenüberstellung dieser Gegensätze hinaus will. Mir geht es darum zu verdeutlichen, dass der Koran - wie die Bibel übrigens auch - voller Widersprüche steckt und es unsinnig ist, sich nach Lust und Laune einzelner Phrasen zu bedienen, ohne wenigstens den entsprechenden Teil zuende zu lesen. Von einem allmächtigen Gott erwarte ich, dass er sich unmissverständlicher ausdrückt. Insbesondere im Hinblick auf die einfache Bevölkerung, die Besseres zu tun halt, als ihr Leben der Interpretation eines staubigen Pamphlets zu widmen. Tendienziell sehe ich den Koran aber tatsächlich eher als gewaltätiges Buch an, das in eine ähnliche Kerbe wie das Alte Testament schlägt. Für ein friedliches Buch begeht der vollkommene Mensch Muhammend einfach zu viele Gewaltverbrechen. 




> Edit:
> Ein Blick auf frühere muslimische Staaten (z.B. Osmanisches Reich, welches sich *deutlich* mehr am Islam orientiert hat) zeigt, dass dort die Menschen ihre jeweiligen Religionen frei ausüben durften.


Frei ausüben ist relativ. Rechtlich als Dhimmi in zahllosen Belangen niedriger gestellt zu sein und nur so lange "frei" zu sein, wie man seine Sondersteuer - die Dschizya- an die herrschenden Moslems bezahlt, ist Unterdrückung in ihrer reinsten Form. Das wurde erst durch den Islamgegner Atatürk abgeschafft.


----------



## Research (7. August 2012)

Sehr schön wie man hier Gläubige und Ungläubige auseinander halten kann.

Die Ungläubigen wollen das jeder selbst entscheiden kann ob und was er glauben will, meist nahe der Volljährigkeit, vorher aber von keinem beinflusst werden soll; während die Gläubigen schon mit 7schnippeln lassen wollen. Und den Religionsunterricht in seiner Einseitigkeit verteidigen; gar Gesetze und Grundrecht mit den "Regeln" der Religion gleichstellen, sogar die Schulbildung angreifen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (7. August 2012)

> Frei ausüben ist relativ. Rechtlich als Dhimmi in zahllosen Belangen niedriger gestellt zu sein und nur so lange "frei" zu sein, wie man seine Sondersteuer - die Dschizya- an die herrschenden Moslems bezahlt, ist Unterdrückung in ihrer reinsten Form.


Natürlich mussten sich alle (damit auch Andersgläubige) an das Gesetz halten, wie hier in D'land. Christen, Juden, Buddhisten, etc dürfen ihre Religionen frei ausüben, unter der Bedingung, dass nicht gegen das deutsche Gesetz verstoßen wird. So war das auch in den islamischen Ländern.


> und nur so lange "frei" zu sein, wie man seine Sondersteuer - die Dschizya- an die herrschenden Moslems bezahlt,


Stimmt nicht ganz. Arme Menschen z.B. waren von der Dschizya befreit.
btw: warte immer noch auf die Quellenangabe.


> Die Ungläubigen wollen das jeder selbst entscheiden kann ob und was er glauben will,


Wollen gläubige auch


> während die Gläubigen schon mit 7schnippeln lassen wollen.


 Eher: ...während die Gläubigen wollen, das sich Jungs mit 7 frei entscheiden dürfen.


> Das wurde erst durch den Islamgegner Atatürk abgeschafft.


Wohl eher: "Islamvernichter" wenn man bedenkt, dass durch ihn die arabische Sprache, der Ezan, das lesen des Koran, und und und verboten, sowie viele Imame abgeschlachtet wurden. Und sowas verehren die Türken heut zu tage


----------



## Research (7. August 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Natürlich mussten sich alle (damit auch  Andersgläubige) an das Gesetz halten, wie hier in D'land. Christen,  Juden, Buddhisten, etc dürfen ihre Religionen frei ausüben, unter der  Bedingung, dass nicht gegen das deutsche Gesetz verstoßen wird. So war  das auch in den islamischen Ländern.
> []



Schade das gerade manche Islamisten lautstark nach der Scharia rufen.



> Wollen gläubige auch


Wo hat irgendjemand geschrieben das Gläubige nicht glauben dürfen? Nur  sollen sie ihren Kindern eine Faire Chance geben selbst zu entscheiden  ob und wie sie das wollen.



> Eher: ...während die Gläubigen wollen, das sich Jungs mit 7 frei entscheiden dürfen.


Mit 7 Jahren soll ein Kind das entscheiden können?
Kann weder (richtig) lesen noch schreiben aber sich schon beschnippeln lassen...



> Wohl  eher: "Islamvernichter" wenn man bedenkt, dass durch ihn die arabische  Sprache, der Ezan, das lesen des Koran, und und und verboten, sowie  viele Imame abgeschlachtet wurden. Und sowas verehren die Türken heut zu  tage


Nun, man kann nicht bestreiten das die Türkei seitdem einen unglaublichen Aufstieg hingelegt hat, oder?

Wobei der aktuelle Präsident sich alle Mühe gibt das umzukehren.

In den meisten Ländern, in denen eine Säkularisierung stattfand, ist ein bemerkenswerter Schub des Fortschritts zu beobachten. (Sogar in denen mit Kommunismus)


----------



## batmaan (7. August 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Sehr schön wie man hier Gläubige und Ungläubige auseinander halten kann.
> 
> Die Ungläubigen wollen das jeder selbst entscheiden kann ob und was er glauben will, meist nahe der Volljährigkeit, vorher aber von keinem beinflusst werden soll; während die Gläubigen schon mit 7schnippeln lassen wollen. Und den Religionsunterricht in seiner Einseitigkeit verteidigen; gar Gesetze und Grundrecht mit den "Regeln" der Religion gleichstellen, sogar die Schulbildung angreifen.
> 
> ...



gibt ja noch Religion die keine beschneidung o.ä vorsieht und wo der Jugendliche sich frei eintscheiden kann. Aber eben nur therotisch, siehe meinen letzten Post.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (7. August 2012)

> Nun, man kann nicht bestreiten das die Türkei seitdem einen unglaublichen Aufstieg hingelegt hat, oder?


Der von ihnen beschrieben "unglaubliche Auftieg"  geschieht seit der Regierungsübernahme der AKP (Erdogan)....
Unter der CHP (Parteigründer: Mustafa Kemal "Atatürk") war die Türkei mehrere Jahrzehntelang eine Militärdiktatur (Völkergruppen wie z.B. Kurden hatten vor der AKP null Rechte). Wirtschaftlich hatte die Türkei keine Bedeutung bis schließlich unter der Koalition (u.a. rechtsextreme MHP) von 1997-2001 kurz vor dem Untergang stand und u.a. vom IWF gerettet wurde.


----------



## Research (7. August 2012)

Was hat sich an der Situation der Kurden geändert?
Waren da nicht in den letzten Jahren vermehrt Kämpfe?

Ich nehme mal stark an das du Türke bist. War das wirklich alles Erdogarn?



batmaan schrieb:


> gibt ja noch Religion die keine beschneidung o.ä  vorsieht und wo der Jugendliche sich frei eintscheiden kann. Aber eben  nur therotisch, siehe meinen letzten Post.



Andere als Islamisten und Christen?? haben sich nicht gemeldet.


----------



## batmaan (7. August 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Andere als Islamisten und Christen?? haben sich nicht gemeldet.




Erstmal nennt man die Muslime, nicht Islamisten. Zweitens: wo sollen sie sich melden? 3. Es geht nicht um Beschneidungen und Taufen in diesem Fred sondern um Religionsfreiheit. Das Thema kannst du im anderen Fred diskutieren.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (7. August 2012)

> Was hat sich an der Situation der Kurden geändert?


Kurden (und andere Volksgruppen) werden offiziell von türkischen Staat anerkannt und stehen somit unter dem Schutz der türkischen Verfassung.


> Waren da nicht in den letzten Jahren vermehrt Kämpfe?


Ja, gegen die PKK, aber gehört jeder Kurde zur PKK? Nur ein Bruchteil der Kurden tut dies (rechtsextreme Kurden).


> ch nehme mal stark an das du Türke bist.


Nun... nein (eigentlich nicht). Ich hab zwar türkische Wurzeln, aber wenn die Wurzeln dies bestimmen würden, wäre jeder Deutsche ein Nazi und offiziell gäbe es keine US-Bürger (bis auf Indianer). Verstehen Sie worauf ich hinaus will? Bin hier geboren, habe den deutschen Pass, bin hier zum Kindergarten gegangen, zur Schule, mache hier Abitur, etc. etc. Es gibt 2 Sachen, welche mich von einem "echten" Deutschen unterscheiden:
1. Wurzel (wie schon erwähnt)
2. Name


> War das wirklich alles Erdogarn?


Erdogan alleine ist nicht die Regierung


----------



## Research (7. August 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Kurden (und andere Volksgruppen) werden offiziell von türkischen Staat anerkannt und stehen somit unter dem Schutz der türkischen Verfassung.
> Ja, gegen die PKK, aber gehört jeder Kurde zur PKK? Nur ein Bruchteil der Kurden tut dies (rechtsextreme Kurden).



Hab ich auch nicht gesagt, nur scheint es mit allen Kurden zu Problemen zu kommen, wenn sie auf Türken treffen; sehr überspitzt.



> Nun... nein (eigentlich nicht). Ich hab zwar türkische Wurzeln, aber wenn die Wurzeln dies bestimmen würden, wäre jeder Deutsche ein Nazi






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> und offiziell gäbe es keine US-Bürger (bis auf Indianer). Verstehen Sie worauf ich hinaus will? Bin hier geboren, habe den deutschen Pass, bin hier zum Kindergarten gegangen, zur Schule, mache hier Abitur, etc. etc. Es gibt 2 Sachen, welche mich von einem "echten" Deutschen unterscheiden:
> 1. Wurzel (wie schon erwähnt)
> 2. Name


Das frage ich daher weil du mit deinen Wurzeln wohl mehr von der Materie weißt als ich. Anderswo würde man auch fragen, wenn ich auf Englisch über DE rede, ob ich denn Deutscher bin.



> Erdogan alleine ist nicht die Regierung


Mir schon bewusst.

Frau Merkel auch nicht. Trotzdem geht viele ohne sie nicht. (Was man auch immer davon halten mag.)


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (7. August 2012)

> Hab ich auch nicht gesagt, nur scheint es mit allen Kurden zu Problemen zu kommen, wenn sie auf Türken treffen; sehr überspitzt.


Das kann man nicht bestreiten, auch sollte man darüber nicht hinweg sehen, aber sich auch nicht davon blenden lassen. Im Allgemeinen können Türken (bzw. türkisch-stämmige) mit mit Kurden (bzw- kurdisch-stämmigen) zusammenleben.


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht wirklich. Ich z.B. wurde religiös erzogen (ich bin meinen Eltern dafür von ganzem Herzen dankbar),aber heißt dass jetzt, dass nicht alles hinterfrage? Nein! Mir wurde schon viel über den Islam erzählt, von meinen Eltern und von verschiedene Imamen. Aber *jeder* der mir was über den Islam erzählt hat, hat mir auch gesagt, dass ich nicht einfach alles hinnehmen, sonder auch selber darüber recherchieren soll.



Ich wurde nicht religiös sondern zur Toleranz erzogen -- und bin dafür dankbar.
Und ich habe schon als Jugendlicher hinterfragt da ich mir nicht erklären konnte wie eine Religion bzw. die Kirche Menschen wegen ihrer Überzeugung umgebracht haben. Da wurden Wissenschaftler -- die auch Geistliche waren da es meist Geistliche waren die Lesen und Schreiben konnten -- wie z.B. Galileo -- ermordet weil sie die Erde als Mittelpunkt des Universums ablehnten und beweise brachten wieso z.B. die Sonne im Mittelpunkt unseres Sternensystems sein musste und nicht die Erde.
Dann der übliche Spruch mit dem >>die Wege Gottes sind unerklärlich<< wenn viele Menschen bei Naturkatastrophen starben geht mir z.B. auch sehr auf den Zeiger. 
Ich habe mich z.B. mal einige Zeit mit den Zeugen Jehovas unterhalten und ihre Aussagen bzw. ihre Überzeugungen waren in meiner Augen völliger Unsinn.



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Thema Zwang: Hier mal ein *Vers aud dem Koran* dazu: _"In der Religion gibt es keinen Zwang"_ (2, 256) (je nach Übersetzung geringfügige Unterschiede möglich)


 
Wenn ich als Muslime also den Islam ablehne und austrete bzw. zum Christentum konvertiere kann ich mich also frei entfalten?
Da habe ich aber schon anderes darüber gelesen z.B. dass Konvertiten getötet wurden.
Und in vielen islamischen Ländern darfst du als nicht Muslime deinen Glauben nicht mal ausleben bzw. öffentlich machen da du damit rechnen musst bestraft zu werden.
Das gleiche gilt für die Kinder. Ich kenne keine Jugendlichen die den muslimischen Glauben der Eltern ablehnen und z.B. zum Christentum konvertieren. 
Es mag vielleicht zutreffen dass es keinen aufgeschriebenen Zwang im Koran gibt aber eine freie Entscheidung für die Kinder gibt es auch nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2012)

Moderative Anmerkung:
Es wird keine weiteren Hinterherräumaktionen für Personen geben, die sowohl unfähig sind, beim Thema eines Threads zu bleiben, als auch einen eigenen Thread zum von ihnen gewünschten Thema zu eröffnen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (8. August 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Moderative Anmerkung:
> Es wird keine weiteren Hinterherräumaktionen für Personen geben, die sowohl unfähig sind, beim Thema eines Threads zu bleiben, als auch einen eigenen Thread zum von ihnen gewünschten Thema zu eröffnen.


 
Bevor ich hier was falsches Poste und mich "Strafbar" () mache, frage ich mal lieber nach, was mit "Hinterherräumaktion" (gibts das Wort überhaupt? Die Autokerrektur schlägt "Hinterhofaktion vor ) gemeint ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. August 2012)

Das heißt, dass ich nicht wieder ein dutzend Offtopic-Posts von Hand in einen eigens angelegten Thread verschieben werde.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (8. August 2012)

Yuhu, freie Entfaltungsmöglichkeiten 


> Ich wurde nicht religiös sondern zur Toleranz erzogen -- und bin dafür dankbar.


Wo ist da der Unterschied? 


> da ich mir nicht erklären konnte wie eine Religion bzw. die Kirche Menschen wegen ihrer Überzeugung umgebracht haben.


 Es wurden auch sehr, sehr viel Religiöse wegen ihrer Überzeugung umgebracht (z.B. durch Mustafa Kemal, Adolf Hitler, Lenin, Stalin, etc.). Solche bekloppte gibt es auf beiden Seiten und wird es leider auch immer geben.


> Da habe ich aber schon anderes darüber gelesen z.B. dass Konvertiten getötet wurden.


 Wenn ein Moslem etwas macht, heißt dass nicht zwangsläufig, dass das nach dem Islam ist. Wenn ein Deutscher jemanden tötet, ist der deutsche Staat dran schuld? Nö, da nach deutschem Recht das töten verboten ist. Das ist das gleiche, wie mit den Selbstmordattentätern: Im Islam verboten und wird sogar mit kostenlosem Aufenthalt in der Hölle bestraft, trotzdem gibt es immer wieder Menschen, die das tun.


> Ich habe mich z.B. mal einige Zeit mit den Zeugen Jehovas unterhalten und ihre Aussagen bzw. ihre Überzeugungen waren in meiner Augen völliger Unsinn.


 Das Problem habe ich auch. Die Zeugen Jehovas zihen hin und wieder von Haustür zu Haustür und Missionieren. An sich habe ich damit kein Problem, da dies sehr selten geschieht, aber beim letzten Mal wollten die mir doch tatsächlich weis machen, das Jehova eins von Gottes 99 Namen sei (Im Koran kommen neben "Allah" noch 99 weitere Namen. Jeder Name beschreibt eine Eigenschaft, z.B. "der Barmherzige", "der Mächtige", "der Gerechte", etc.) und da hört bei mir der Spaß auf. Wenn die Missionieren wolle, schön deren Sache, aber wenn die Anfangen andere Religionen für ihre Zwecke zu missbrauchen nicht mehr. Lösung: Haustür zu und gut ist.


> Ich kenne keine Jugendlichen die den muslimischen Glauben der Eltern ablehnen und z.B. zum Christentum konvertieren.


 Um hierauf einzugehen, müsste ich wissen, was Sie unter "jugendlich" verstehen (also welche Altersgruppe).


----------



## Research (8. August 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> []
> 
> Wo ist da der Unterschied?



Das diesen Menschen religiöses am... na du weist wo, vorbeigeht bis sie einen oder anderen damit nerven oder Schaden anrichten.



> Es wurden auch sehr, sehr viel Religiöse wegen ihrer Überzeugung umgebracht (z.B. durch Mustafa Kemal, Adolf Hitler, Lenin, Stalin, etc.). Solche bekloppte gibt es auf beiden Seiten und wird es leider auch immer geben.


Mustafa kenn ich nicht.
Hitler ging nach Rasse.
Lenin wollte das die Menschein einsehen das Religion Unsinn ist, Das töten lag ihm nur bei Zaren, Kaisern, Imperialisten...



> Wenn ein Moslem etwas macht, heißt dass nicht zwangsläufig, dass das nach dem Islam ist. Wenn ein Deutscher jemanden tötet, ist der deutsche Staat dran schuld? Nö, da nach deutschem Recht das töten verboten ist. Das ist das gleiche, wie mit den Selbstmordattentätern: Im Islam verboten und wird sogar mit kostenlosem Aufenthalt in der Hölle bestraft, trotzdem gibt es immer wieder Menschen, die das tun.


Wie in fast jeder Religion.




> Das Problem habe ich auch. Die Zeugen Jehovas zihen hin und wieder von Haustür zu Haustür und Missionieren. An sich habe ich damit kein Problem, da dies sehr selten geschieht, aber beim letzten Mal wollten die mir doch tatsächlich weis machen, das Jehova eins von Gottes 99 Namen sei (Im Koran kommen neben "Allah" noch 99 weitere Namen. Jeder Name beschreibt eine Eigenschaft, z.B. "der Barmherzige", "der Mächtige", "der Gerechte", etc.) und da hört bei mir der Spaß auf. Wenn die Missionieren wolle, schön deren Sache, aber wenn die Anfangen andere Religionen für ihre Zwecke zu missbrauchen nicht mehr. Lösung: Haustür zu und gut ist.


Wollten die mir als Deutschen (Abitur mit Geschichte Leistungskurs+schriftliche Prüfung) damit kommen: "Wollen Sie nicht auch einen gerechten Führer über die gesamte Welt?". Wenn es (ein) höhere(s) Wesen gibt, muss es mich in diesem Moment für mein bisheriges Leben belohnt haben. Das war schön. Und auch ich habe da einen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erhalten. Mindestens.
Leider sind die nie wieder gekommen, haben mein Dorf gleich wieder verlassen.



> Um hierauf einzugehen, müsste ich wissen, was Sie unter "jugendlich" verstehen (also welche Altersgruppe).


Kinder bis 16. Ab 16- ~17/21 Jugendliche.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (8. August 2012)

> Mustafa kenn ich nicht.


Der "Atarütk"


> Hitler ging nach Rasse.


Tatsache ist allerdings, dass durch Ihn massenhaft Juden gestorben sind. Der Beweggrund ist zweitrangig.


> Kinder bis 16. Ab 16- ~17/21 Jugendliche.


Bei <18-Jährigen kenne ich keinen, der irgendwohin konvertiert ist. Wahrscheinlich aus Angst vor Eltern.


----------



## Research (8. August 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Der "Atarütk" _Danke, warum heißt der anders?_





> _Tatsache ist allerdings, dass durch Ihn massenhaft Juden gestorben sind. Der Beweggrund ist zweitrangig._


Nope, hätten auch Jehovas sein können. Es ging immer um Rasse.



> Bei <18-Jährigen kenne ich keinen, der irgendwohin konvertiert ist. Wahrscheinlich aus Angst vor Eltern.


Gratulation! Damit hast du erfasst warum die Religionswahl erst ab 18 sein sollte (irreparable Körpermodifikationen).


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (8. August 2012)

> Danke, warum heißt der anders?


Wieso anders? "Atatürk" ist nur sein Spitzname (obwohl es keinen Sinn ergibt).


> Gratulation! Damit hast du erfasst warum die Religionswahl erst ab 18 sein sollte (irreparable Körpermodifikationen).


Da stellt sich die Frage, welche Religion/Ideologie das Kind bis zu diesem Alter vertreten soll. Keine Religion/Ideologie zu vertreten ist schlichtweg unmöglich. Wenn man keine Religion vertritt und somit nicht an die Existenz Gottes glaubt, ist man automatisch atheistisch (bzw. agnostizistisch). Aber da die Wahl ihrer Meinung nach ab 18 sein sollte, dürfte das Kind auch nicht atheistisch (bzw. agnostizistisch) sein.
Nur weil Jugendliche aus Angst vor den Eltern z.B. nicht zum Islam konvertieren, heißt dass nicht, dass diese Angst berechtigt ist, da kaum mit den Eltern darüber geredet wird und man somit nicht wissen kann, ob es Konsequenzen seitens der Eltern geben wird.


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Da stellt sich die Frage, welche Religion/Ideologie das Kind bis zu diesem Alter vertreten soll. Keine Religion/Ideologie zu vertreten ist schlichtweg unmöglich. Wenn man keine Religion vertritt und somit nicht an die Existenz Gottes glaubt, ist man automatisch atheistisch (bzw. agnostizistisch). Aber da die Wahl ihrer Meinung nach ab 18 sein sollte, dürfte das Kind auch nicht atheistisch (bzw. agnostizistisch) sein.
> Nur weil Jugendliche aus Angst vor den Eltern z.B. nicht zum Islam konvertieren, heißt dass nicht, dass diese Angst berechtigt ist, da kaum mit den Eltern darüber geredet wird und man somit nicht wissen kann, ob es Konsequenzen seitens der Eltern geben wird.


 
Du sollst deinem Kind doch die Werte und kulturellen Eigenschaften deiner Herkunft vermitteln. Das steht doch außer Frage. Aber du musst deinen Kindern eben die Möglichkeit geben sich für alle Bereiche zu interessieren und sie nicht auf einen Pfad zu zwingen nur weil du das so haben willst.
Muslime Kindern kann man doch sagen dass es Menschen gibt die eben an andere Dinge glauben und andere Sachen bevorzugen deswegen aber nicht weniger Mensch sind als du selbst.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (8. August 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du sollst deinem Kind doch die Werte und kulturellen Eigenschaften deiner Herkunft vermitteln. Das steht doch außer Frage. Aber du musst deinen Kindern eben die Möglichkeit geben sich für alle Bereiche zu interessieren und sie nicht auf einen Pfad zu zwingen nur weil du das so haben willst.
> Muslime Kindern kann man doch sagen dass es Menschen gibt die eben an andere Dinge glauben und andere Sachen bevorzugen deswegen aber nicht weniger Mensch sind als du selbst.


 
Den Kindern steht es doch frei sich auch für andere Bereiche zu interessieren. Die daran zu hindern wäre un islamisch, da es keinen Zwang in der Religion gibt. Laut Islam ist jedes Lebewesen ein Geschöpf Gottes und muss daher respektiert werden da: Respektlosigkeit gegenüber Geschöpf Gottes = Respektlosigkeit gegenüber Gott

Edit: Schon alleine wenn ich meinem Kind etwas über den Islam beibringe, kommen nicht-muslime (somit auch andere Religionen/Ideologien) vor, da diese auch im Koran erwähnt werden.


----------



## AMD x6 (8. August 2012)

Warum das weiss du ganz genau was Atatürk heißt."Größe Türke,Großahnen".Ich bin auch nicht mit allen Einverstanden was Atatürk gemacht hat,wie das einführen der Lateinischen Schrift,Mützengesetz,Abschaffung des  Kalifen USW.ABER und hier müssen wir anerkennen hätten wir kein Heimatland bzw.Mutterland mehr die wir kennen.Wir wären wie Zigeuner Heimatlos.Jetzt wird's du natürlich sagen,ja er hat es nicht alleine gemacht.Ja es stimmt da waren noch sehr große Offiziere,aber er hat es Koordininert.Und sein Nachfolger war der schlimmste .Ismet Inönü der irgendwie alles falsch verstanden hatte und das Land mit aller Macht Atheist machen wollte.Atatürk hat nicht gesagt stellt überall Statuen von mir und verbietet Islam.


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Den Kindern steht es doch frei sich auch für andere Bereiche zu interessieren.


 
Davon merke ich persönlich aber nicht so viel. Ich kenne nicht viele muslimische Jugendliche die tatsächlich offen und tolerant erzogen worden.
Natürlich ist das jetzt mein persönliches Umfeld aber ich kenne das von der Schule und von der Berufsausbildung.
Junge männliche Muslime haben ein Problem mit Toleranz und Gleichberechtigung gegenüber den Mädchen. Das merke ich selbst und höre ich regelmäßig von anderen Ausbildern.
Ob und wie das nun etwas mit der Religion zu tun hat oder eher an der Tradition liegt kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Cpt. Rolle (8. August 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Davon merke ich persönlich aber nicht so viel. Ich kenne nicht viele muslimische Jugendliche die tatsächlich offen und tolerant erzogen worden.
> Natürlich ist das jetzt mein persönliches Umfeld aber ich kenne das von der Schule und von der Berufsausbildung.
> Junge männliche Muslime haben ein Problem mit Toleranz und Gleichberechtigung gegenüber den Mädchen. Das merke ich selbst und höre ich regelmäßig von anderen Ausbildern.
> Ob und wie das nun etwas mit der Religion zu tun hat oder eher an der Tradition liegt kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen.


 
 Frauen sind in allen alten Religionen benachteiligt, das ist beim Judentum oder Christentum nicht anders. Es ist eher die Frage, ob man diese teil dann noch eins zu eins weiterführt oder ob man sich dann der Gegenwart anpasst, und da gibt es nunmal inzwischen ein paar gute neuerungen Richtung Gleichberechtigung.


----------



## Research (8. August 2012)

Research schrieb:


> []
> Gratulation! Damit hast du erfasst warum die Religionswahl erst ab 18 sein sollte (irreparable Körpermodifikationen).



Bitte das in den Klammern beachten. Kinder dürfen gerne Religiös sein,  von ihrer Wahlfreiheit hast du selber festgestellt ist meist nichts zu  sehen; was nicht ok ist, mir geht es um die irreparablen Modifikationen,  wobei mir da auch das Taufen ins Auge sticht. Oder der Punkt auf der  Stirn, das Verbot Kühe zu essen... Am schlimmsten ist aber das Bacon  Verbot. Grausam.




AMD x6 schrieb:


> []Ich bin auch nicht mit allen Einverstanden  was Atatürk gemacht hat*,wie das einführen der Lateinischen  Schrift,Mützengesetz,Abschaffung des  Kalifen* USW.ABER und hier müssen  wir anerkennen hätten wir kein Heimatland bzw.Mutterland mehr die wir  kennen.[]



Danke für den Happen Wissen. BTW: *Das* stört dich?


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2012)

Cpt. Rolle schrieb:


> Frauen sind in allen alten Religionen benachteiligt, das ist beim Judentum oder Christentum nicht anders. Es ist eher die Frage, ob man diese teil dann noch eins zu eins weiterführt oder ob man sich dann der Gegenwart anpasst, und da gibt es nunmal inzwischen ein paar gute neuerungen Richtung Gleichberechtigung.


 
Ich finde nicht dass Jungen und Mädchen im Islam gleich behandelt werden. Im Christentum hat sich das schon geändert. Aber das liegt eben daran dass sich die Gesellschaft verändert hat. Sie ist toleranter, aufgeschlossener und  vielschichtiger geworden. die Religion hat sich angepasst bzw. die Menschen haben einen Kompromiss gefunden.

Allerdings denke ich dass wir uns da schon wieder vom Thema entfernen. Es ist halt nicht einfach das Thema zu erörtern ohne den Hintergrund zu betrachten.


----------



## Research (8. August 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht dass Jungen und Mädchen im Islam gleich behandelt werden. Im Christentum hat sich das schon geändert. Aber das liegt eben daran dass sich die Gesellschaft verändert hat. Sie ist toleranter, aufgeschlossener und  vielschichtiger geworden. die Religion hat sich angepasst bzw. die Menschen haben einen Kompromiss gefunden.[]



Wo hat sich die "Kirche" oder die Lutherander... denn geändert? Frag die mal zu Kondomen, Heirat, Weibliche Priester, Abtreibung, PID, Genforschung...
Einhaltung von Gesetzen (siehe Missbrauch-fälle die vertuscht wurden....)

Du hat es fast richtig erkannt: Die Menschen (Gesellschaft hat sich verändert) die Religion nicht. Wäre Zeit für ein 3. Testament.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (8. August 2012)

> Danke für den Happen Wissen. BTW: Das stört dich?


Das Abschaffen der arabischen Sprache. Das *und* das Abschlachten von tausenden Muslimen, Koranverbot, Ezan (Aufruf zum Gebt) verbot etc. Mustafa Kemal ist mit Hitler zu verlgeichen (laut Said Nursi, ein ehemaliger enger Freund Mustafa Kemals, war Hitler ein guter Freund von Mustafa). Mustafa Kemal wollte eine "reine türkische Rasse" erschaffen, weswegen es zu vieln Massenmorden/auswanderungen kam (Kurden, Armenier, Aleviten, Griechen, etc).



> Ich finde nicht dass Jungen und Mädchen im Islam gleich behandelt werden.


Ist dass denn nach dem Islam legitim? Wenn man sich etwas mit der Geschichte der arabischen Länder befasst (in Hinblick auf das Soziale), wird man feststellen, dass das Benachteiligen der Frau eine Tradition aus vorislamischer Zeit ist. Durch den Islam konnte diese Tradition eine Zeit lang abgeschafft werden, ist jetzt aber leider wieder aktuell.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. August 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Da stellt sich die Frage, welche Religion/Ideologie das Kind bis zu diesem Alter vertreten soll. Keine Religion/Ideologie zu vertreten ist schlichtweg unmöglich. Wenn man keine Religion vertritt und somit nicht an die Existenz Gottes glaubt, ist man automatisch atheistisch (bzw. agnostizistisch). Aber da die Wahl ihrer Meinung nach ab 18 sein sollte, dürfte das Kind auch nicht atheistisch (bzw. agnostizistisch) sein.



Agnostizismus definiert sich gerade darüber, das ist eben keine Ideologie aktiv vertreten wird - denn man kann "ich weiß es nicht" nicht aktiv vertreten. Desweiteren bedeutet "keine Entscheidung" gar nicht, dass man sich nicht religiös betätigt. Es bedeutet nur, dass das Kind sich nicht ausschließlich nach dem Muster/innerhalb einer Religion betätigt und vor allem dass es in keine religiösen Handlungen mit lang anhaltenden / irreversiblen Folgen verwickelt ist.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht dass Jungen und Mädchen im Islam gleich behandelt werden. Im Christentum hat sich das schon geändert. Aber das liegt eben daran dass sich die Gesellschaft verändert hat. Sie ist toleranter, aufgeschlossener und  vielschichtiger geworden. die Religion hat sich angepasst bzw. die Menschen haben einen Kompromiss gefunden.



Komplexes Thema. Im Islam gibt es strenge Rollenmuster für Jungen, Männer, Mädchen und Frauen. Im Gegensatz zur traditionellen Familienhierarchie des christlichen Europas sind die eigentlich gleichwertig. Sie sehen für die Frau aber vor allem Tätigkeiten vor, die in der modernen westlichen Welt als minderwertig eingestuft werden und sie bringen Frauen in eine Position, in der sie wenig Handhabe gegen Männer haben, die die Grenzen ihrer Rolle überschreiten.


----------



## batmaan (8. August 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> *Davon merke ich persönlich aber nicht so viel. Ich kenne nicht viele muslimische Jugendliche die tatsächlich offen und tolerant erzogen worden.*
> Natürlich ist das jetzt mein persönliches Umfeld aber ich kenne das von der Schule und von der Berufsausbildung.
> Junge männliche Muslime haben ein Problem mit Toleranz und Gleichberechtigung gegenüber den Mädchen. Das merke ich selbst und höre ich regelmäßig von anderen Ausbildern.
> Ob und wie das nun etwas mit der Religion zu tun hat oder eher an der Tradition liegt kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen.



leider auch meine Erfahrung, und ich kenne viele. nicht alle, aber viele.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (8. August 2012)

> Sie sehen für die Frau aber vor allem Tätigkeiten vor, die in der modernen westlichen Welt als minderwertig eingestuft werden und sie bringen Frauen in eine Position, in der sie wenig Handhabe gegen Männer haben, die die Grenzen ihrer Rolle überschreiten.


Warum die Tätigkeiten der Frauen als minderwertig bezeichnet werden verstehe ich immer noch nicht. Z.B. sind die Frauen maßgeblich für die Erziehung verantwortlich (da der Mann arbeiten ist). Das ist m.M.n einer der wichtigsten Aufgaben in der Ehe überhaupt. Wenn die Aufgaben von jemanden "minderwertig" sind, dann die des Vaters, da seine Aufgaben fast nur das materielle umfassen. Naja.. wir leben ja auch in einer, vom materiellen Denken regierten, Gesellschaft, vill werden deshalb die Aufgaben der Frau als minderwertig betrachtet.


----------



## Research (9. August 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Das Abschaffen der arabischen Sprache. Das *und* *das Abschlachten von tausenden Muslimen,* Koranverbot, Ezan (Aufruf zum Gebt) verbot etc. Mustafa Kemal ist mit Hitler zu verlgeichen (laut Said Nursi, ein ehemaliger enger Freund Mustafa Kemals, war Hitler ein guter Freund von Mustafa). Mustafa Kemal wollte eine "reine türkische Rasse" erschaffen, weswegen es zu vieln Massenmorden/auswanderungen kam (Kurden, Armenier, Aleviten, Griechen, etc).



*Davon* hat er aber nicht gesprochen.



> Ist dass denn nach dem Islam legitim? Wenn man sich etwas mit der Geschichte der arabischen Länder befasst (in Hinblick auf das Soziale), wird man feststellen, dass das Benachteiligen der Frau eine Tradition aus vorislamischer Zeit ist. Durch den Islam konnte diese Tradition eine Zeit lang abgeschafft werden, ist jetzt aber leider wieder aktuell.


Das wäre mir neu. Sogar die Ägypter hatten Pharaoninen.
Was hatten die arabischen Länder vorzuweisen?



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Warum die Tätigkeiten der Frauen als  minderwertig bezeichnet werden verstehe ich immer noch nicht. Z.B. sind  die Frauen maßgeblich für die Erziehung verantwortlich (da der Mann  arbeiten ist). Das ist m.M.n einer der wichtigsten Aufgaben in der Ehe  überhaupt. Wenn die Aufgaben von jemanden "minderwertig" sind, dann die  des Vaters, da seine Aufgaben fast nur das materielle umfassen. Naja..  wir leben ja auch in einer, vom materiellen Denken regierten,  Gesellschaft, vill werden deshalb die Aufgaben der Frau als minderwertig  betrachtet.


 Nun, wenn man Frauen alle Rechte aberkennt, ihnen nicht erlaubt "Männerarbeit" zu machen, dann hat die Arbeit keinen Wert da sie wie ein Sklave ist. Und die haben bekanntlich nicht die tollsten Aufgaben bekommen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (9. August 2012)

> Das wäre mir neu. Sogar die Ägypter hatten Pharaoninen.
> Was hatten die arabischen Länder vorzuweisen?


Mit "arabische Länder" meinte ich eigentlich das heutige Saudi-Arabien. Außerdem stammen die Pharaoninen aus königlichen Familien.


> Nun, wenn man Frauen alle Rechte aberkennt,


Welche Rechte werden aberkannt?


> ihnen nicht erlaubt "Männerarbeit" zu machen, dann hat die Arbeit keinen Wert da sie wie ein Sklave ist.


"Erlaubt" (insbesondere bei unverheirateten, geschiedenen, witwen, Frauen deren Ehemänner arbeitsunfähig sind [oder einfach nicht arbeiten wollen]) ist es, nur nicht empfohlen. Das "nicht empfohlen" hat die Gesellschaft im laufe der Zeit zu einem Verbot entwickelt, was aber nicht die Schuld der Religion ist. Männern wird auch "nicht empfohlen" "Frauenarbeit" zu verrichten.


----------



## Threshold (9. August 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Warum die Tätigkeiten der Frauen als minderwertig bezeichnet werden verstehe ich immer noch nicht. Z.B. sind die Frauen maßgeblich für die Erziehung verantwortlich (da der Mann arbeiten ist). Das ist m.M.n einer der wichtigsten Aufgaben in der Ehe überhaupt. Wenn die Aufgaben von jemanden "minderwertig" sind, dann die des Vaters, da seine Aufgaben fast nur das materielle umfassen. Naja.. wir leben ja auch in einer, vom materiellen Denken regierten, Gesellschaft, vill werden deshalb die Aufgaben der Frau als minderwertig betrachtet.


 
Streich das Wort Ehe und nimm Lebensabschnittsbeziehung. Homosexuelle Paare die Kinder haben sind ebenso fürsorgliche Erzieher.
Außerdem arbeiten heute in der Regel beide Elternteile. Und das perfekte Familienbild gibt es schon lange nicht mehr. In Deutschland gibt es viele allein erziehende Menschen.
Dann erziehen Väter ihre Kinder ebenso -- zumindest sollten sie es. Wenn sie es ablehnen machen sie definitiv etwas falsch. Meine Kinder wurden nicht von meiner Frau erzogen sondern von uns.
Dass in vielen islamisch geprägten Familien die Frau erzieht liegt halt daran dass den Männern nie gesagt wird dass sie erziehen sollen. Das mag Tradition sein aber ich bin sicher nicht der einzige der der Meinung ist dass diese Tradition völlig überholt ist.
Und deswegen bin ich nun mal der Meinung dass die Religion einer Reform bedarf. Es mag Tradition sein aber die Tradition kommt von der Religion und umgekehrt.
Irgendwann muss diese Hürde durchbrochen werden wenn aus den Kindern weltoffene und tolerante Menschen werden sollen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (9. August 2012)

> Dass in vielen islamisch geprägten Familien die Frau erzieht liegt halt daran dass den Männern nie gesagt wird dass sie erziehen sollen.


 Die Frau erzieht nicht alleine. Sie zum größtenteil an der Erziehung *beteiligt*.


> Es mag Tradition sein aber die Tradition kommt von der Religion und umgekehrt.


 Mit dem Islam wurden viele "Traditionen" (z.B. die Benachteiligung der Frau) abgeschafft. U.a. deswegen gab es zu beginn massiven Widerstand gegen die Ausbreitung der Religion.


----------



## Threshold (9. August 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Die Frau erzieht nicht alleine. Sie zum größtenteil an der Erziehung *beteiligt*.


 
Liegt das auch wieder an der Tradition weil die Frau ja zur Familie des Mannes geht und dann natürlich mit der Schwiegermutter zusammenleben muss und diese dann eher die Erziehung ihrer Enkelkinder übernimmt als es der Mutter zu überlassen?

Das Problem ist nur zu unterscheiden was nun Religion ist und was Tradition ist. 
Tradition ist zwar Kulturgut wie das Oktoberfest aber Tradition muss nicht immer gut sein. Früher war es normal dass der Lehrer die Kinder geschlagen hat. Auch das nannte man Tradition. Trotzdem war sie falsch und wurde abgeschafft.


----------



## Research (10. August 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Mit "arabische Länder" meinte ich eigentlich das heutige Saudi-Arabien.



Wenn du schon die Regionen einschränkst, solltest du uns das Mitteilen. Dürfen dort Frauen Auto fahren?



> Außerdem stammen die Pharaoninen aus königlichen Familien.


Dann kann die Tochter eines Scheichs... Ich glaube die Antwort kennen wir alle.



> Welche Rechte werden aberkannt?


Siehe oben. Oder die der Freien Entfaltung. Arbeitswahl....



> "Erlaubt" (insbesondere bei unverheirateten, geschiedenen, witwen, Frauen deren Ehemänner arbeitsunfähig sind [oder einfach nicht arbeiten wollen]) ist es, nur nicht empfohlen. Das "nicht empfohlen" hat die Gesellschaft im laufe der Zeit zu einem Verbot entwickelt, was aber nicht die Schuld der Religion ist. Männern wird auch "nicht empfohlen" "Frauenarbeit" zu verrichten.


Merkwürdigerweise können das wohl viele (99,999%) nicht auseinander halten und praktizieren es wie Gottesregeln...




Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> []Mit dem Islam wurden viele "Traditionen"  (z.B. die Benachteiligung der Frau) abgeschafft. U.a. deswegen gab es  zu beginn massiven Widerstand gegen die Ausbreitung der  Religion.


 
Wann? Davon höre ich zum ersten mal. Besonders die Berliner  Araber/Türken scheinen da ja echte Vorreiter zu sein. [/Sarkasmus off]
Die Berliner Türken wollen nicht mal die Türken in der Türkei zurück. Die schämen sich.

Zum Widerstand: Es lag an der Pilgerreise die kurz vor Wien Endete. Ab da wurde zurückgepilgert.


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Dürfen dort Frauen Auto fahren?


 
Frauen dürfen in Saudi Arabien nicht Autofahren. Frauen benötigen auch einen Vormund. Bis zur Heirat ist es ein männlicher Verwandte -- meist halt der Vater. Nach der Eheschließung der Ehemann. Eine Verschleierung bis zum Boden ist ebenfalls Pflicht für die Frau.

Allerdings hat das nicht unbedingt etwas mit dem Thema zu tun sondern bezieht sich eher darauf wie ein Staat mit einem Teil seiner Bevölkerung umgeht.
Das kann man natürlich aus unserer Sicht kritisieren. Bringt aber nichts.


----------



## AMD x6 (10. August 2012)

Letzentlich kann jeder hier sagen was er will,aber jeder einzelne erzieht sein Kind so wie er will.Das wichtigste finde ich,die Kinder nicht allein zu lassen und versuchen mit den Kindern Kumpels zu werden und gegenseitiges Respekt.Wenn beide Elternteile immer arbeiten sind die Kinder mehr allein und können mehr fehlgeleitet werden.Natürlich ist das eine wirtschaftliche Angelegenheit.Geld ist nicht alles,und ohne Geld gehst auch nicht.Jetzt hier über Weltpolitik und Weltanschauung zu diskutieren,glaube ich bringt für diese Thema nicht viel.Ehrlich gesagt interessiert mich auch nicht wie die Leute in anderen Länder leben.Ich lebe in Deutschland und muss mich hier um meinen Familie kümmern.


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> und versuchen mit den Kindern Kumpels zu werden und gegenseitiges Respekt.


 
Das ist aber der falsche Weg. Du sollst nicht der Kumpel deines Kindes sein sondern du bist -- nehme ich mal an -- der Vater. Also benehme dich auch so wie ein Vater und nicht wie ein Kumpel.
Kindern muss man klar machen dass sie Kinder sind und deswegen nicht alles machen dürfen. Gleichzeitig musst du ihnen aber sagen wieso das so ist. Also Kommunikation. Wenn du mit deinen Kindern redest und ihnen zuhörst wirst du nie Probleme haben.
Kinder die schwierig sind leiden in der Regel unter Kommunikationsproblemen zu Hause und versuchen dann durch irgendwelche Aktionen Aufmerksamkeit zu erlangen damit sie beachtet werden.


----------



## AMD x6 (10. August 2012)

Voll deine Meinung.Mit gegenseitiger Respekt meinte ich Kinderrolle und Vater,Mutterrolle.


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2012)

Natürlich ist Respekt wichtig. Schließlich sind meine Kinder eigene Persönlichkeiten und haben ein Recht auf Privatsphäre. 
Genauso wie ich das für mich auch beanspruche.
Meine Kinder spielen uns auch nicht gegenseitig aus. Wenn sie irgendwas besonderes machen wollen oder haben wollen fragen sie uns beide und wenn wir beide einer Meinung sind wird das gemacht oder sie bekommen das.
Sie räumen selbstständig ihre Zimmer auf und kennen Begriffe wie "Bitte" und "Danke".
Für mich ist es selbstverständlich dass meine Kinder respektvoll miteinander, mit uns und mit anderen umgehen und argumentieren wenn sie diskutieren.
Dafür brauche ich aber keine Religion.


----------



## Adi1 (10. August 2012)

Kinder werden immer durch ihre Eltern beeinflusst.
Die Frage ist jedoch, was bringen eigentlich Religionen oder der Glaube daran, heutzutage noch.


----------



## Abductee (11. August 2012)

Adi1 schrieb:


> was bringen eigentlich Religionen oder der Glaube daran, heutzutage noch?


Feiertage, Freitags früher aufhören (Freitagsgebet) und der Glaube das man sich mit Spenden an den Tempel von den eigenen Sünden reinwaschen kann.
Auch gern gesehen sind Kriegserklärungen im Namen der Religion (falls man kein anderes Argument findet).

Zurück zum Topic, wir war das eigentlich bei euch in der Jugend mit dem Wahlfach Religion?
Bei mir haben sich fast alle vom Religionsunterricht abgemeldet weil sie dadurch eine Freistunde hatten.
Nach ein paar Jahren haben sie dann einen Etikunterricht eingeführt, wodurch man keine Freistunde mehr hatte.
Damit stieg auch wieder der Schüleranteil im Religionsunterricht.

Mittlerweile liest man auch bei jedem Flyer von den höheren Schulen und Unis das die Religionsnote (und der Turnunterricht) nicht mehr für den Notenschnitt mit einberechnet wird.
War früher ja auch quasi ein geschenkter Einser.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (11. August 2012)

> Dürfen dort Frauen Auto fahren?


 Nach *arabischem* Recht nicht. (glaub ich)


> Dann kann die Tochter eines Scheichs... Ich glaube die Antwort kennen wir alle.


 Was ich damit sagen wollte ist, dass zwar Frauen damals in der Gesellschaft ganz unten waren, dies allerdings nicht für frauen aus königlichen/adeligen Familien galt.


> Siehe oben. Oder die der Freien Entfaltung. Arbeitswahl....


 Wie gesagt: Männern wird nicht empfohlen "Frauenarbeit" zu verrichten, so wie Frauen nicht empfohlen wird "Männerarbeit" zu verrichten. Inwiefern freie Entfaltung?


> Merkwürdigerweise können das wohl viele (99,999%) nicht auseinander halten und praktizieren es wie Gottesregeln...


 Hierzu gibt es einen speziellen Ausdruck: Bidad (zu deutsch: Erneuerung, Veränderung, Reformation, etc). Sachen, die eigentlich kein Fras (Pflicht) sind, werden im Laufe der Zeit von den Menschen als Fars angesehen. (Im Islam verboten)


> Eine Verschleierung bis zum Boden ist ebenfalls Pflicht für die Frau.


 Da haben wirs wieder mit der Erneuerung. Diese Vollverschleierungen (Burka, Nikab, Tschador, etc), gab es laut vielen Gelehrten zu Zeiten des Propheten gar nicht. Also können diese auch nicht Pflicht sein.


> Auch gern gesehen sind Kriegserklärungen im Namen der Religion (falls man kein anderes Argument findet).


 Das "lustige" ist ja, dass laut vielen Gelehrten eine Kriegserklärung vom Staatsoberhaupt abgegeben werden muss, da es zu Zeiten des Propheten ( und nach dem Propheten zu Zeiten der Kalifen) auch so war. Demnach wären die Kriegserklärungen von den Terrororganisationen nicht legitim (nach dem Islam),


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Also können diese auch nicht Pflicht sein.


 
Ist sie aber in Saudi Arabien. Da gibt es extra einen Paragraphen.
Wobei dort noch zwischen ausländischen und einheimischen Frauen unterschieden wird.
Wie das allerdings mit Mädchen ist weiß ich nicht. Ich weiß nicht ab wann sich ein Mädchen verschleiern muss.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (11. August 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Ist sie aber in Saudi Arabien. Da gibt es extra einen Paragraphen.
> Wobei dort noch zwischen ausländischen und einheimischen Frauen unterschieden wird.
> Wie das allerdings mit Mädchen ist weiß ich nicht. Ich weiß nicht ab wann sich ein Mädchen verschleiern muss.



Ich meinr nach islamischen Recht. Das es nach arabischem Recht so iat weiß ich


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2012)

Trotzdem kommen wir jetzt echt vom Thema ab und ich denke dass ruyven macaran keine Lust hat noch einen Thread auszulagern.
Wenn du also die Sache hier vertiefen willst würde ich dich bitten einen extra Thread zu starten oder zu schauen ob wir da schon was haben.
Ich würde jetzt gerne wieder auf die Kinder zurück kommen.
Ich wurde als Kind auch getauft. Geschadet hat es mir nicht. Meine Kinder sind aber nicht getauft und sind auch nicht für den Konfirmationsunterricht angemeldet oder haben ihn gemacht.


----------



## Uter (12. August 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Trotzdem kommen wir jetzt echt vom Thema ab und ich denke dass ruyven macaran keine Lust hat noch einen Thread auszulagern.
> Wenn du also die Sache hier vertiefen willst würde ich dich bitten einen extra Thread zu starten oder zu schauen ob wir da schon was haben.
> Ich würde jetzt gerne wieder auf die Kinder zurück kommen.


 */sign, 9 Beiträge ausgeblendet. Bleibt jetzt bitte beim Thema dieses Threads.*


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (12. August 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem kommen wir jetzt echt vom Thema ab und ich denke dass ruyven macaran keine Lust hat noch einen Thread auszulagern.
> Wenn du also die Sache hier vertiefen willst würde ich dich bitten einen extra Thread zu starten oder zu schauen ob wir da schon was haben.
> Ich würde jetzt gerne wieder auf die Kinder zurück kommen.
> Ich wurde als Kind auch getauft. Geschadet hat es mir nicht. Meine Kinder sind aber nicht getauft und sind auch nicht für den Konfirmationsunterricht angemeldet oder haben ihn gemacht.



Was ist der Konfirmationsunterricht?


----------



## Hydroxid (12. August 2012)

Vor der Konfirmation muss man heutzutage 1 Jahr lang oder kürzer/länger in den Unterricht gehen und lernt dort Gott, die Bibel und Jesus kennen....:/


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Was ist der Konfirmationsunterricht?


 
Der Konfirmationsunterricht dient dazu die Konfirmation abzuhalten. die gibt es aber nur bei der evangelischen Kirche. Die Katholiken haben da die Firmung.
Da du als Baby getauft wirst und logischer Weise keine Ahnung hast wozu das gut sein soll wird dir im Konfirmationsunterricht vermittelt was das alles mit Gott, Glaube undsoweiter zu tun hat. Die Konfirmation gilt als Bekräftigung zum Glauben. Sie wird in der Regel mit 14 gemacht. 
Allerdings gilt die Konfirmation im Vergleich zur Firmung nicht als Sakrament außerhalb der christlichen Gemeinschaft. Also eine Handlung oder Ritus als sichtbares Zeichen eines unsichtbaren Gottes.

Ich habe das gemacht und mich danach nicht anders gefühlt. Meine Kinder machen das nicht.
Es gibt in der Schule Lehrer oder auch andere Eltern die mich deswegen kritisieren und mich als Leugner darstellen.
Damit kann ich aber super leben.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (17. August 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das gemacht und mich danach nicht anders gefühlt. Meine Kinder machen das nicht.
> Es gibt in der Schule Lehrer oder auch andere Eltern die mich deswegen kritisieren und mich als Leugner darstellen.
> Damit kann ich aber super leben.


Bayern bzw. BaWü?


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Bayern bzw. BaWü?


 
Ich komme aus Schleswig Holstein. Auch im Norden gibt es sehr konservative Menschen.


----------



## Research (20. August 2012)

Hmmm, gab erst vor Tagen eine sehr negativ ausfallende Studie über Gläubige und Türken (+ Islam und Judentum).

Hier mal grob zusammengefasst was als Schwerpunkte auftraten:

Alle Gläubigen sehen ungläubige als Untermenschen an.
Junge Muslime verfallen den "konservativen" Weg. (Scharia, Burka....)
Alte Juden sind da genauso engstirnig.
Türken fühlen sich hier nicht zu Hause und verlassen DE wenn die Sozialleistungen wegfallen, DE weint diesen hinterher... (Da ging es wohl um Fachkräfte...)


Was hier auffällt ist das gerade unsere Gläubigen Poster hier, keinen Schritt von den alten "Gesetzen" Abstand nehmen wollen.

Mir ist es egal was die Leute Glauben, solange sie niemanden Schaden zufügen, Arbeiten gehen und sich an die Gesetze halten.
Aber gerade die Gläubigen scheinen nicht zu wollen das ihre Kinder ohne den Einfluss ihrer Religion aufwachsen.
Auch scheinen die Weltlichen Gesetzte für Glaubensgemeinschaften nicht zu gelten.Siehe auch die Katholische Kirche und die Messdiener.


----------



## AMD x6 (20. August 2012)

Lool was machen wir jetzt Mal schreibst du:"keinen Schritt von den alten "Gesetzen" Abstand nehmen wollen".Dann behauptest du "Mir ist es egal welche Religionen sie haben".Sehr amüsant.Weltliche Gesetze? Weist du mir ist es auch egal,an was du glaubst oder nicht,solange du auch an die Deutschen Gesetze dich hält's.Das gilt glaube ich für jeden.Mit dem Untermenschen,also da fällt mir nichts mehr dazu ein.Bei uns gibst kein Untermenschen,Obermenschen.Die Menschen werden nur nach ihren Glauben und Wissen Unterschieden.Und glaub nicht an alles was du hörst oder liest.


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> Die Menschen werden nur nach ihren Glauben und Wissen Unterschieden.Und glaub nicht an alles was du hörst oder liest.


 
Ist denn in der islamischen Welt ein Muslim mehr wert als ein Christ, Buddhist oder Atheist?


----------



## AMD x6 (20. August 2012)

Nein es gibt keine Rangordnung.Keiner steht über den anderen.Höchstens Sympathie,Antisympathie.Ich muss nicht irgend Jemand mögen,genau wie er auch mich nicht mögen muss.Alles kommt vom Herzen und das kann man nicht zwingen,wie Liebe,Hass usw.Das müsste glaube ich mal jeder kapieren


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2012)

Das sagst du jetzt aber wenn ich in die islamische Welt schaue werden Christen unterdrückt.
Also stimmt doch da irgendwas nicht wenn du sagst dass laut dem Koran alle gleich sind aber die Realität eine andere ist.


----------



## AMD x6 (20. August 2012)

Das Problem ist,es gibt keine 100% Islamischer Welt,wo Iran,Irak,Türkei?Es gibt den Islamischen Glaubenswelt und die lebt in uns.Und wenn ich das immer wieder höre,dass die Christen unterdrückt würden,mag sein das die eine oder andere Extremist ist aber dafür kann man nicht alle verantwortlich machen.Nur weil hier paar Nazis Mist bauen,kann ich nicht alle Deutschen hassen.Ein gutes Bespiel ist die Stadt Hatay in Türkei,wo fast alle Glaubensrichtungen in Frieden  leben.


----------



## Research (21. August 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> []Mal schreibst  du:"keinen Schritt von den alten "Gesetzen" Abstand nehmen wollen".
> Dann  behauptest du "Mir ist es egal welche Religionen sie haben".Sehr  amüsant.Weltliche Gesetze?



Ich habe dies schon in vorherigen Posts gesagt: Religion egal, friedliches Zusammenleben nach Gesetz, Normen... ist Trumpf. Das eine schließt das Andere doch nicht aus, oder?
Ist die Scharia etwa ein besseres Gesetzesbuch?
Sorgen nicht die weltlichen Gesetze dafür das auch du hier Leben, Glauben und eine Familie haben kannst?
Deine Kinder eine Schulbildung erhalten? "Kostenlos".
Notfalls vom Sozialen Netz aufgefangen werden?
Schutz durch Armee, Polizei, Gesetz (Gesetzesbücher)... besteht?
Du Besitz haben darfst?
Du frei reden darfst und dich zu Demonstrationen begeben darfst?
Du von Ärzten behandelt wirst?
Wählen darfst?



> Weist du mir ist es auch egal,an was du  glaubst oder nicht,solange du auch an die Deutschen Gesetze dich  hält's.
> Das gilt glaube ich für jeden.


Wenn ich gewisse islamische Elemente höre nach dem Islam zu Leben (Scharia) dann wird mir anders. (Bei Christen ist das nicht anders, siehe USA. Dort forderte einst ein Senator nach den 10 Geboten die Gesetze zu formen. Er konnte gerade 2 nennen. In falscher Reihenfolge.)



AMD x6 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist,es gibt keine 100% Islamischer  Welt,wo Iran,Irak,Türkei?Es gibt den Islamischen Glaubenswelt und die  lebt in uns.Und wenn ich das immer wieder höre,dass die Christen  unterdrückt würden,mag sein das die eine oder andere Extremist ist aber  dafür kann man nicht alle verantwortlich machen[.]


 
Ja, und jetzt sind wir beim Kernproblem angekommen: Vermischung von Glauben, "Kultur", "Tradition" und Auslegung der Heiligen Schriften.



> Und glaub nicht an alles was du hörst oder  liest.


Wie schon ein bekannter Deutscher sagte: "Traue keiner Statistik die du nicht selber gefälscht hast." Eine sehr Böse Ironie.
Zumal auch gefragt wurde ob sich die Umfrageteilnehmer mehr Mitgläubige wünschen: Ja. Das wollten alle. Der Gedanke hinter der Beantwortung dieser Frage bleibt verborgen.



> Mit dem Untermenschen,also da fällt  mir nichts mehr dazu ein.Bei uns gibst kein  Untermenschen,Obermenschen.Die Menschen werden nur nach ihren Glauben  und Wissen Unterschieden.


Und die Rangordnung die im Koran zu finden ist (schlag mich jetzt nicht weil ich nicht weiß wo das steht, ich sammle Wissen, keine Seiten; Vers XX, Zeile XXXX, hätt mir bei der Lies!-Aktion einen Koran holen sollen. Waren die auf Deutsch?).



Research schrieb:


> Nun, wie gläubig sind denn dann diese? Im Koran gibt es drei Arten Menschen:
> 
> Gläubige
> Andersgläubige
> ...


Vogelfrei, ein Mensch ohne Rechte. Jeder darf mit ihm machen was er will ohne Konsequenzen zu fürchten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. August 2012)

Research schrieb:


> (schlag mich jetzt nicht weil ich nicht weiß wo das steht, ich sammle Wissen, keine Seiten; Vers XX, Zeile XXXX, hätt mir bei der Lies!-Aktion einen Koran holen sollen. Waren die auf Deutsch?).


 
Es gibt diverse Koranübersetzungen (auch deutsche) online - inklusive Suchfunktion für die, die sich nur an Wortschnipsel aber nicht an die Nummer der Sure erinnern.


----------



## AMD x6 (21. August 2012)

@Research.Wenn du Weltliche Gesetze,sagt's ist das zu Allgemein.Es gibt zur Zeit auf diese Erde durch UNO anerkannte 194 Staaten.Jeder einzelne kocht sein eigenes Süppchen.Was hier rechtens ist,ist auf anderen Staaten vielleicht nicht rechtens.Da ich leider immer noch vom Handy schreibe,kann ich leider nicht detailliert,von dir geschriebene nicht eingehen.Erstmal ist hier nichts kostenlos,wie mein alter Meister immer sagte,nichtmal der Tod ist kostenlos.Die Bürger zahlen Steuern und das ist in Deutschland nicht wenig.Von nichts kommt nichts.Die Bürger bestimmen die Gesetze und jeder Volk wird regiert so wie sie Verdient hat.Wenn die Mehrheit nach Scharia leben will und die Abgeordnete wählen,dann sollen sie auch so leben.Wenn irgendwann irgendwo ein Land nach Scharia existieren sollte,so wäre dieses Volk die Glücklichste und Zufriedenste auf diesen Erde.Warum?Es gebe Kaum ein Ungerechtigkeit,jeder ist gleich ob Gläubig oder nicht,keine Diebstähle,keine Vergewaltiger,keine Schmarotzer,keine Schwerverbrecher,keine Armut,keine Hungersnöte warum?Jeder Wohlhabende muss laut Scharia min 1mal im Jahr,1/40 seiner Vermögen an die Armen abgeben um jetzt nur ein Beispiel zu geben.Die Armen von Ärmsten hätten auch die gleichen Rechte und Anerkennung wie Superreiche.Ich glaube selber nicht das in absehbarer Zeit ein Land nach Scharia existieren wird und die Leute die das wollen,leben im Traumwelt.
Zur Info Wohlhabende:Jeder der 83 Gramm Gold Besitz oder deren Gegenwert gilt laut Islam als Wohlhabend,nichts das man denkt Wohlhabende wären Millionäre


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> Wenn irgendwann irgendwo ein Land nach Scharia existieren sollte,so wäre dieses Volk die Glücklichste und Zufriedenste auf diesen Erde.Warum?Es gebe Kaum ein Ungerechtigkeit,jeder ist gleich ob Gläubig oder nicht,keine Diebstähle,keine Vergewaltiger,keine Schmarotzer,keine Schwerverbrecher,keine Armut,keine Hungersnöte warum?Jeder Wohlhabende muss laut Scharia min 1mal im Jahr,1/40 seiner Vermögen an die Armen abgeben um jetzt nur ein Beispiel zu geben.Die Armen von Ärmsten hätten auch die gleichen Rechte und Anerkennung wie Superreiche.Ich glaube selber nicht das in absehbarer Zeit ein Land nach Scharia existieren wird und die Leute die das wollen,leben im Traumwelt.


 
Das sind aber wirklich Traumwelten.
Wer überprüft denn welcher Muslime dort wohlhabend ist? Das machen die Muslime selbst. Korruption wäre meiner Meinung nach also sehr verbreitet in solchen Gesellschaftsformen denn niemand will sein Geld abgeben. Es wird nach Möglichkeiten gesucht es ganz zu behalten oder die Abgabe so gering wie möglich zu halten. Der Mensch ist gierig und Macht besessen. Egal an was er sonst so glaubt aber er glaubt an seine eigenen Überlegenheit gegenüber anderen.
Ich würde es begrüßen wenn es Gesetze gäbe die wirklich alle gleich behandeln aber das funktioniert nun mal nicht. Das hat noch nie funktioniert und wird auch nie funktionieren. Genauso wie unser Wirtschaftssystem immer an einen Punkt kommt wo es zusammenbricht -- wo Blasen platzen und Geld verbrannt wird -- bzw. Geld wird ja nicht verbrannt. Es haben dann nur andere.


----------



## Research (21. August 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> @Research.Wenn du Weltliche Gesetze,sagt's ist das  zu Allgemein.Es gibt zur Zeit auf diese Erde durch UNO anerkannte 194  Staaten.Jeder einzelne kocht sein eigenes Süppchen.Was hier rechtens  ist,ist auf anderen Staaten vielleicht nicht rechtens.Da ich leider  immer noch vom Handy schreibe,kann ich leider nicht detailliert,von dir  geschriebene nicht eingehen.



Ich dachte mich deutlich auf DE bezogen zu haben...


> Erstmal ist hier nichts kostenlos,wie mein alter Meister immer  sagte,nichtmal der Tod ist kostenlos.Die Bürger zahlen Steuern und das  ist in Deutschland nicht wenig.Von nichts kommt nichts.


Bitte die Anführungszeichen beachten.



> Die Bürger bestimmen die Gesetze und jeder Volk wird regiert so  wie sie Verdient hat.Wenn die Mehrheit nach Scharia leben will und die  Abgeordnete wählen,dann sollen sie auch so leben.Wenn irgendwann  irgendwo ein Land nach Scharia existieren sollte,so wäre dieses Volk die  Glücklichste und Zufriedenste auf diesen Erde.Warum?Es gebe Kaum ein  Ungerechtigkeit,jeder ist gleich ob Gläubig oder nicht,keine  Diebstähle,keine Vergewaltiger,keine Schmarotzer,keine  Schwerverbrecher,keine Armut,keine Hungersnöte warum?Jeder Wohlhabende  muss laut Scharia min 1mal im Jahr,1/40 seiner Vermögen an die Armen  abgeben um jetzt nur ein Beispiel zu geben.Die Armen von Ärmsten hätten  auch die gleichen Rechte und Anerkennung wie Superreiche.Ich glaube  selber nicht das in absehbarer Zeit ein Land nach Scharia existieren  wird und die Leute die das wollen,leben im Traumwelt.
> Zur Info Wohlhabende:Jeder der 83 Gramm Gold Besitz oder deren Gegenwert  gilt laut Islam als Wohlhabend,nichts das man denkt Wohlhabende wären  Millionäre



Laut Scharia werden Dieben eine Hand abgehackt, oder erinnere ich mich falsch?

Den Gegenwert von 83 Gramm Gold? Ein Gramm kostet zz 42,26€ (Gold Price) Macht: 3507,58€.

Hier ein Bild mit den glücklichen Ländern die die Scharia haben:  File:Countries with Sharia rule.png - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Hier mal ein Ausschnitt aus einer anderen Site:  Have You Ever Read Sharia Law? (Here’s a Sampler.) | RedState

Hier vollständig: Islamic Laws


----------



## Seeefe (21. August 2012)

Komisch das genau die Länder, die die Scharia bzw. Religion fest an die Gesetze gebunden haben oder durch Gesetze durch Religion entstehen am meisten Krach auf dieser Welt herrscht, ist einfach so.

Aber das ist mit jeder Religion so oder mit jedem Staat in dem die Religion herrscht. In den heiligen Büchern mag das zwar alle toll aussehen, aber in der Realität kann sowas nicht funktionieren. Religion ist reine Inerpretationsache. Der eine Versteht unter dem Gebot: "Du sollst nicht Morden", das man niemanden ermorden soll, der andere wiederrum das man nur seine Freunde, leute aus seiner Stadt usw. nicht ermorden darf. 

Mit Religion  hat es nie eine friedliche Welt gegeben, gibt es keine friedliche Welt und wird es auch nie geben. Nicht das es ohne Religion friedlicher wäre.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (22. August 2012)

> Ungläubige: Vogelfrei.


Belege aus dem Koran?


----------



## Research (22. August 2012)

*Kāfir*


> Der arabisch-islamische Rechtsbegriff *Kāfir* (arabisch ‏ كافر ‎ _kāfir_; plural ‏كفّار ‎ _kuffār_)  bezeichnet „Ungläubige“ oder „Gottesleugner“. Kafir leitet sich ab von  der Wortwurzel kfr. Diese Wortwurzel kommt im Koran ca. 500 Mal vor und  dient dort der Bezeichnung der Gegner Mohammeds als _kuffār_ („Ungläubige“) oder als _alladhīna kafarū_ („die ungläubig sind“). Kafara bedeutete im Altarabischen ursprünglich „undankbar sein“ (vgl. _Kufr_). Konkret ist das Ungläubigsein in Bezug auf islamische Glaubensinhalte gemeint.
> Im islamischen Recht werden drei Arten von _Kuffār_ unterschieden:
> 
> 
> ...



BTW: Wie sprich man dieses Wort? (*Kāfir)*


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (22. August 2012)

Mir fehlen immernoch Verse aus dem Koran, welche bestätigen, dass Ungläubige "vogelfrei" sind.

PS:Kafir spricht man so wie man es schreibt.


----------



## Research (23. August 2012)

> *Sure 9, Vers 30:*  Und es sprechen die Juden: “Uzair ist Allahs Sohn.” Und es sprechen die  Nazarener: “Der Messias ist Allahs Sohn.” Solches ist das Wort ihres  Mundes. Sie führen ähnliche Reden wie die Ungläubigen von zuvor. Allah  schlag sie tot! Wie sind sie verstandeslos!


Da ich keinen Koran da habe weiß ich nicht ob das so als Angabe reicht. Jetzt wo ich diese Sure lese würde ich sagen das alle non-Islam zu töten seien.



> *Sure 9, Vers 5:*  Sind aber die heiligen Monate verflossen, so erschlaget die  Götzendiener, wo ihr sie findet, und packet sie und belagert sie und  lauert ihnen in jedem Hinterhalt auf. So sie jedoch bereuen und das  Gebet verrichten und die Armensteuer zahlen, so laßt sie ihres Weges  ziehen. Siehe, Allah ist verzeihend und barmherzig.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2012)

Diese Ausrufe zur übertrieben Gewaltanwendungen findest du aber überall. Egal ob Koran oder Bibel.
Mir wäre es lieber wenn man derartige Sätze nicht Wort für Wort als bare Münze nimmt sondern sie als das sieht was sie sind: Eben übertrieben Wortwahl.
Leider gibt es aber eine Menge Leute die das wortwörtlich interpretieren, sich darauf beziehen und dann mit Raketenwerfen loslaufen.


----------



## Research (23. August 2012)

Er wollte unbedingt wissen wo das steht. Nun habe ich angefangen zu graben.



> *Sure 47, Vers 4:*  Und wenn ihr die Ungläubigen trefft, dann herunter mit dem Haupt, bis  ihr ein Gemetzel unter ihnen angerichtet habt; dann schnüret die Bande.  Und dann entweder Gnade hernach oder Loskauf, bis der Krieg seine Lasten  niedergelegt hat. Solches! Und hätte Allah gewollt, wahrlich, Er hätte  selber Rache an ihnen genommen; jedoch wollte Er die einen von euch  durch die anderen prüfen. Und diejenigen, die in Allahs Weg getötet  werden, nimmer leitet Er ihre Werke irre.​*Sure 4, Vers 104:*  Und lasst nicht nach in eurer Bereitschaft, den Feind aufzusuchen und  zum Kampf zu stellen! Wenn ihr unter den Beschwerden des Krieges zu  leiden habt, so hat er ebenso darunter zu leiden wie ihr. Ihr aber habt  von Seiten Gottes zu erhoffen, was er nicht zu erhoffen hat. Gott weiß  Bescheid und ist weise. (Übersetzung Rudi Paret)
> *Sure 8, Vers 39:*  Und kämpfet wider sie, bis kein Bürgerkrieg mehr ist und bis alles an  Allah glaubt. Stehen sie ab, siehe, so sieht Allah ihr Tun.
> *Sure 2, Vers 193*: Und bekämpfet sie, bis die Verführung zum Unglauben aufgehört hat, und der Glaube an Allah da ist.
> *Sure 61, Vers 4:* Siehe, Allah liebt diejenigen, welche in Seinem Weg in Schlachtordnung kämpfen, als wären sie ein gefestigter Bau.​*Sure 4, Vers 74:* Und so soll kämpfen in Allahs Weg, wer das irdische Leben verkauft für das Jenseits. Und wer da kämpft in Allahs Weg, falle er oder siege er, wahrlich dem geben wir gewaltigen Lohn.​ *Sure 9, Vers 111:*  Siehe Allah hat von den Gläubigen ihr Leben und ihr Gut für das  Paradies erkauft. Sie sollen kämpfen in Allahs Weg und töten und getötet  werden. Eine Verheißung hierfür ist gewährleistet in der Tora, im  Evangelium und im Koran; und wer hält seine Verheißung getreuer als  Allah? Freut euch daher des Geschäfts, das ihr abgeschlossen habt; und  das ist eine große Glückseligkeit.​


Das Problem: Religiöse Werke (Heilige Texte) sind so groß das sie defacto alles erlauben. Und übertrieben, sind es nicht Gottes Worte/Wille? Zumal solche Texte sehr eindeutig sind, oder lese ich das falsch? In fast jeder Religion wird sich ähnliches finden lassen. Wie die "Todsünde" zu töten. Später dann der Aufruf zum Mord. Wenn man es darauf anlegt kann man damit alles legitimieren was man will. (Zumal schon oft auf die Widersprüche in der Bibel eingegangen wurde. Nicht in dieser Diskussion hier.)

Ist das etwas was Kinder lernen sollen? Man vergleiche nur mal das alte mit dem neuen Testament. Vom Rache- zum Liebesgott.

Diese 83 Gramm Gold sind die zusätzlich zu den Steuern zu sehen? (Also  Steuern + 1/40 des Wertes des Besitzes? Wenn ja, dürfte mir, nachdem ich Kosten für Essen, Trinken, Miete, Fahrkosten etc. abgezogen habe, nichts mehr  bleiben. Hab das jetzt mal Überschlagen, Steuer + Abgage lassen mir im Monat rund 275€ zum "Leben". Damit kann ich nicht einmal die Miete für die schäbigste Wohnung in Berlin aufbringen. Von der Fahrkarte zu meinem Arbeitsplatz ganz zu schweigen. Und dann muss ich auch noch essen, trinken, brauche Hygieneartikel, mal neue Kleidung, Medikamente.... Ich alleine könnte davon nicht leben. Eine Familie wäre unerreichbar. Problem mit der Erziehung gelöst.)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. August 2012)

Das Problem ist (im Falle des Korans) gar nicht mal so sehr der Umfang, der viel Platz lässt, sondern im Gegenteil dass die Leute gerne soviel weglassen. Deswegen: IMMER mehrere Übersetzungen konsultieren und IMMER die ganze Sure betrachten. Z.B. die von dir hier gleich dreimal zitierte vierte Sure. Deren Anfang / vierten Absatz kann man nämlich auch so nachlesen:

_Wenn ihr (auf einem Feldzug) mit den Ungläubigen zusammentrefft, dann haut ..._

Und schon bezieht sich der ganze Rest auf "Wenn ihr im Krieg seit, dann ..." (ist es gut, eure Feinde zu töten, ist es nicht schandhaft, getötet zu werden, etc.) - ein Grundsatz der zwar nicht unbedingt "haltet die andere Wange hin" entspricht, aber ziemlich deckungsgleich mit den Moralvorstellungen ist die in der westlichen Welt mindestens bis Mitte des 20. Jhd. und in den Köpfen vieler sogar bis heute hochgehalten wurden/werden.

Und nach derartigen Zitierweisen auf BILD-Niveau (die Islamisten genauso anzuwenden scheinen, wie Anti-Islamisten) folgt dann noch die Interpretation dessen, was man da selektiv "gelesen" (eher ja Satz für Satz zu einem neuen Kontext zusammengepickt) haben will. Dein Zitat


> Sure 9, Vers 30: Und es sprechen die Juden: “Uzair ist Allahs Sohn.” Und es sprechen die Nazarener: “Der Messias ist Allahs Sohn.” Solches ist das Wort ihres Mundes. Sie führen ähnliche Reden wie die Ungläubigen von zuvor. Allah schlag sie tot! Wie sind sie verstandeslos!


zum Beispiel besagt mit nichten, dass Ungläubige vogelfrei sind (was du ja eigentlich belegen solltest/wolltest). Es werden sicherlich einige Extremisten genau so ausgelegt haben, aber was da ausdrücklich steht, ist, dass Allah selbst sich um die (dummen) Ungläubigen kümmern soll (in anderen Übersetzungen übrigens nur verfluchen) - da steht nirgendwo, dass der gläubige Muslim auch nur einen Finger rührt. Genaugenommen müsste man sogar sagen: Wenn er irgendwas unternimmt, würde er sich ja anmaßen, Gottes Handwerk übernehmen zu können - also genau das Gegenteil dessen, was einem guten Gläubigen geboten ist.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> _Wenn ihr (auf einem Feldzug) mit den Ungläubigen zusammentrefft, dann haut ..._
> 
> Und schon bezieht sich der ganze Rest auf "Wenn ihr im Krieg seit, dann ..." (ist es gut, eure Feinde zu töten, ist es nicht schandhaft, getötet zu werden, etc.) - ein Grundsatz der zwar nicht unbedingt "haltet die andere Wange hin" entspricht, aber ziemlich deckungsgleich mit den Moralvorstellungen ist die in der westlichen Welt mindestens bis Mitte des 20. Jhd. und in den Köpfen vieler sogar bis heute hochgehalten wurden/werden.


 
Aber wie wird Krieg denn definiert?
Krieg kann für einen Muslimen ja bedeuten dass ein Ungläubiger in seinem Land lebt und er ihn vertreiben muss.
Krieg kann für einen Muslimen ja bedeuten dass sein Glaube nicht überall auf der Welt befolgt und gelehrt wird und deswegen muss er in den Krieg.

Ich finde dass die Aussagen einfach viel zu schwammig sind. Unter genau und präzise verstehe ich zumindest was anderes.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (23. August 2012)

> *Sure 47, Vers 4:* Und wenn ihr die Ungläubigen trefft, dann herunter mit dem Haupt, bis ihr ein Gemetzel unter ihnen angerichtet habt; dann schnüret die Bande. Und dann entweder Gnade hernach oder Loskauf, bis der Krieg seine Lasten niedergelegt hat. Solches! Und hätte Allah gewollt, wahrlich, Er hätte selber Rache an ihnen genommen; jedoch wollte Er die einen von euch durch die anderen prüfen. Und diejenigen, die in Allahs Weg getötet werden, nimmer leitet Er ihre Werke irre.


Wie ruyven_macaran schon geschrieben hat, thematisiert dieser Vers den Krieg. Dieser Vers wurde auch etwa ein Jahr nach der Higra (Auswanderung) herabgesandt - kurz vor der Schlacht von Badr (Mekkaner gegen Muslime).


> *Sure 4, Vers 104:* Und lasst nicht nach in eurer Bereitschaft, den Feind aufzusuchen und zum Kampf zu stellen! Wenn ihr unter den Beschwerden des Krieges zu leiden habt, so hat er ebenso darunter zu leiden wie ihr. Ihr aber habt von Seiten Gottes zu erhoffen, was er nicht zu erhoffen hat. Gott weiß Bescheid und ist weise. (Übersetzung Rudi Paret)


Laut Muhammad ibn Ahmad ibn Rassoul bezieht sich diser Vers auf den Feldzug von Hamra'u-l-Asad am Tag nach der Schlacht von Uhud. Mit diesem Vers bestätigt Allah das Leiden für alle Menschen, ob sie gläubig oder ungläubig sind und begründet den Unterschied mit den Worten: "Doch ihr (die Gläubigen) erhofft von Allah, was sie (die Ungläubigen) nicht erhoffen.


> *Sure 8, Vers 39:* Und kämpfet wider sie, bis kein Bürgerkrieg mehr ist und bis alles an Allah glaubt. Stehen sie ab, siehe, so sieht Allah ihr Tun.


Hier würde ich ihnen empfehlen die Verse vorher sowie den Tafsir über diese zu lesen zu lesen.


> *Sure 2, Vers 193*: Und bekämpfet sie, bis die Verführung zum Unglauben aufgehört hat, und der Glaube an Allah da ist.


Davor allerdings heißt es z.B. in Vers 190 der gleichen Sure: "Und kämpft auf dem Weg Allahs gegen diejenigen, *die gegen euch kämpfen*, doch übertretet (übertreiben im Sinne von unbarmherzig) nicht. Wahrlich, Allah liebt nicht diejenigen, die übertreten." (Sure 2, Vers 190)


> *Sure 61, Vers 4:* Siehe, Allah liebt diejenigen, welche in Seinem Weg in Schlachtordnung kämpfen, als wären sie ein gefestigter Bau.


 OK, hier kann ich ihnen keinen Vorwurf machen, da hier etwas Wissen über die Schlacht von Uhud benötigt wird. Erläuterung: Vor der Schlacht hat der Prophet (s.a.v.) eine Gruppe Bogenschützen auf einen Hügel positioniert und ihnen befohlen dort zu bleiben bis sie eine Erlaubnis
bekommen, sich zu entfernen. Während der Schlacht schien es so, als wären die Muslime in der Lage, die Mekkaner zu besiegen, woraufhin die Gruppe Bogenschützen (bis auf einer) unerlaubt ihre Position verlassen hatten, um ebenfalls in die Schlacht zu ziehen. Sie haben sich also nicht an die Schlachtordung gehalten. Nachdem die Bogenschutze ihre Position verlassen hatten kamen plötzlich mekkanischer Reiter aus dem Hinterhalt (der Prophet hat die Bogenschütze auf den Hügel positioniert um einen eventuellen Hinterhalt zu verhindern) und überrannten die Muslime, weshalb die Muslime die Schlacht verloren hatten. Dieser Vers bezieht sich also nur auf die Muslime. Die Unläubigen sind in diesem Vers völlig irrelevant.


> *Sure 4, Vers 74:* Und so soll kämpfen in Allahs Weg, wer das irdische Leben verkauft für das Jenseits. Und wer da kämpft in Allahs Weg, falle er oder siege er, wahrlich dem geben wir gewaltigen Lohn.


Ich versteh nicht, wo sie hier herauslesen, dass Ungläubige vogelfrei sein sollen.


> *Sure 9, Vers 111:* Siehe Allah hat von den Gläubigen ihr Leben und ihr Gut für das Paradies erkauft. Sie sollen kämpfen in Allahs Weg und töten und getötet werden. Eine Verheißung hierfür ist gewährleistet in der Tora, im Evangelium und im Koran; und wer hält seine Verheißung getreuer als Allah? Freut euch daher des Geschäfts, das ihr abgeschlossen habt; und das ist eine große Glückseligkeit.


Das gleiche wie hiervor.
Zu den Versen 5 und 30 der Sure 9 komme ich nachher. Jetzt muss ich erstmal was essen.


----------



## AMD x6 (23. August 2012)

Ja die Interpretation des Koran ist eine Wissenschaft in sich.Mann muss mindestens die Universität beenden um das Interpretieren zu können.Nicht mal die Araber können es 100% Interpretieren.Diese von dir Übersetzte Koran dienen als sehr groben Übersicht.
@Research Dieses Bespiel war nur ein einziges aus Hunderten Beispielen.83Gramm Gold oder Gegenwert,natürlich keine Lebenshaltungskosten inbegriffen.Mann kann es betrachten wie Sparbuch und muss darüber hinaus 1Jahr darüber Vergehen bis man eine Abgabe machen muss.Dazu zählt weder Haus noch Auto.Sagen wir mal du hast 10000€ angespart und hast für 1Jahr entweder angelegt oder unter Kissen versteckt.Dann muss du 1/40 an die Armen abgeben.Ich hoffe das du das jetzt verstanden hast und wie gesagt das ist nur ein einziges Beispiel von Vielen.
Das von dir gezeigte Beispiele Für Länder mit Scharia ist nicht richtig.Keine Einzige wird 100% nach Scharia geführt.Zum Beispiel Saudi Arabien.Wenn die nach Scharia geführt werden sollen,wechsele ich meinem Namen und Singe Nackt in der Strasse.Ein durch Scharia geführtes Land würde seine Toiletten nicht vergolden und würde nicht im Saus und Braus Leben,während seine Brüderländer im Armut versinken.Es sind nur Bestimmte Königsfamilien die im Führung bestimmt worden sind,sei's durch England oder andere,die manipuliert werden,so wie sie das haben wollen.Die Koran wird bei dem nur benutzt  so wie ihnen das passt.Siehe Gaddafis Haus total versautes Lebensweise,das hat mit Islam nichts zu tun.


----------



## Research (23. August 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> []Und nach derartigen Zitierweisen auf BILD-Niveau (die Islamisten genauso anzuwenden scheinen, wie Anti-Islamisten) folgt dann noch die Interpretation dessen, was man da selektiv "gelesen" (eher ja Satz für Satz zu einem neuen Kontext zusammengepickt) haben will.[]


 
Ruyen, ich kann nur im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten Zitieren. Dies ist das Internet mit Teil-Übersetzungen. Oder hast du irgendwo eine komplett in Deutsch gefunden? Auch müsste ich dann den ganzen Koran posten damit niemand sagen kann: "Da stand aber, in Sure XX, Vers... dass"... Sorry aber Bullshit, in diesem Buch steht sehr viel. Unter Garantie widerspricht er sich auch. Das Christentum hat die 10 Gebote, halten sich die Figuren der Bibel daran? Nein. Du sollst nicht töten, wie oft töten Christen in der Bibel? Beide Werke sind zu komplex um sie hier aufzuarbeiten. Dafür müsste ich eine Ausgabe haben, ca. 1 Jahr Zeit sie zu lesen, ohne etwas anderes zu machen, und ein Notizbuch.

Ja, Kontext ist wichtig, dieser steht aber in (mir ist bis jetzt kein Gegenbeispiel begegnet) keiner Heiligen Schrift. Von daher muss es "Falsch-Interpretationen" geben.



> Sie führen ähnliche Reden wie die Ungläubigen von zuvor. Allah schlag sie tot! Wie sind sie verstandeslos!


 Vieh ist verstandlos. Wie ich schon schrieb: 





> Das Problem: Religiöse Werke (Heilige Texte) sind so groß das sie  defacto alles erlauben. Und übertrieben, sind es nicht Gottes  Worte/Wille? Zumal solche Texte sehr eindeutig sind, oder lese ich das  falsch? In fast jeder Religion wird sich ähnliches finden lassen. Wie  die "Todsünde" zu töten. Später dann der Aufruf zum Mord. Wenn man es  darauf anlegt kann man damit alles legitimieren was man will. (Zumal  schon oft auf die Widersprüche in der Bibel eingegangen wurde. Nicht in  dieser Diskussion hier.)


 Das was du hier vielleicht anstrebst, eine Große Diskussion Fachkundiger die dies lange studiert haben wird es leider nicht geben können. Selbst solche die das gemacht haben würden sich bis ans Ende der Zeit streiten.

Zumal ich mich mit der Geschichte des Islam so gut auskenne das ich gewusst habe das sich das Wort Ungläubiger auf den "Feind" bezog. Ungläubige und Feind... Was steht dort zu lesen und was muss man dazu wissen? Kann das irgendjemand? Von Sachkundigen (oder denjenigen die [Teile] dieses Wissen erlangt haben), wie Herrn Gilli erwarte ich daher, danke dafür, Erklärungen, wenn ich dies falsch verstanden habe.

BTW: Was mich dabei stutzig macht: Wenn jemand versucht regeln aufzustellen, fasst er sie sehr abstrakt um ein möglichst großes Ereignisfeld abzudecken. Warum taucht dabei dann immer das Wort Ungläubiger auf, anstelle von Feind? Oder wenn es Konkret zu einem Volk war, warum wird dieses nicht beim Namen genannt sondern "Verallgemeinert"? Wie wird in dem Einzelnen Fall Feind/Ungläubiger definiert? Ist dies von Sure zu Sure anders?

Zum Gold: Da habe ich auch den Materiellen Besitz eingerechnet, war das falsch? Essen/Trinken... habe ich nicht einkalkuliert. Das ist kein dauerhafter Besitz. Jedenfalls nicht so wie ich Besitz definiere. Bücher, PC, Auto... Das waren solche Dinge. Wobei ich nicht weiß wie das mit Versicherungen gerechnet wird...

Hat jemand zufällig eine gute, komplette Übersetzung des Koran im Netz gefunden? Es gibt viele Unvollständige, mal in deutsch, mal in englisch.

Ich stoße immer wieder auf diese hier: http://quran.com/9/5 und ähnliches.


----------



## AMD x6 (23. August 2012)

Also ich habe die Staatliche Übersetzung auf Türkisch,aber egal welche Übersetzung,das sind alles nur grobe Basiswissen oder für Anfänger.Für die Interpretation muss man min Hochschule der Religion besuchen.Ich meine selbst die Übersetzung von Türkisch auf Deutsch ist nicht 100%,da wir viele Bezeichnungen haben für die es in Deutsch keine Wörter gibt.Ein witziges Bespiel:Wenn wir in Deutschland sagen würden:"du bist wie ein Bär"ist das hier ein Ehre oder was gutes.In Türkisch wäre es ein Schimpfwort.Bedeutung "du bist so grob so unzivilisiert,du bist wie ein Tier".Im Koran ist aus Arabischen und Persischen geschrieben worden,was die ganze Sache erschwert.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Davor allerdings heißt es z.B. in Vers 190 der gleichen Sure: "Und kämpft auf dem Weg Allahs gegen diejenigen, *die gegen euch kämpfen*, doch übertretet (übertreiben im Sinne von unbarmherzig) nicht. Wahrlich, Allah liebt nicht diejenigen, die übertreten." (Sure 2, Vers 190)


 
Und das ist jetzt glasklar und absolut nicht falsch zu verstehen?
Wenn ich solche Sachen lese dann kann ich daraus alles interpretieren und das ist eben das Problem bei der Religion. Nichts ist wirklich klar gesagt.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (23. August 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und das ist jetzt glasklar und absolut nicht falsch zu verstehen?
> Wenn ich solche Sachen lese dann kann ich daraus alles interpretieren und das ist eben das Problem bei der Religion. Nichts ist wirklich klar gesagt.


Für mich wäre der Abschnitt "kämpft gegen diejenigen, die gegen euch kämpfen" glasklar. Der nächste Abschnitt dieses Verses würde sehr viele Fragen aufkommen lassen, wenn man sich allein diesen Vers völlig isoliert anschaut.


> BTW: Was mich dabei stutzig macht: Wenn jemand versucht regeln aufzustellen, fasst er sie sehr abstrakt um ein möglichst großes Ereignisfeld abzudecken. Warum taucht dabei dann immer das Wort Ungläubiger auf, anstelle von Feind? Oder wenn es Konkret zu einem Volk war, warum wird dieses nicht beim Namen genannt sondern "Verallgemeinert"? Wie wird in dem Einzelnen Fall Feind/Ungläubiger definiert? Ist dies von Sure zu Sure anders?


Das Wort "Ungläubiger" hat ja schon eine Definition in sich, während man sich beim Wort "Feind" fragen könnte, wer oder was denn der Feind ist.
Die "Verallgemeinerung" hat einen ganz einfachen Grund: Durch die "Verallgemeinerung" kann man die Interpretation des Korans (*nicht den Koran selber*) an die gegenwärtige Lage anpassen. Wenn im Koran also z.B. stehen würde, dass man das Volk x angreifen darf, sobald man von ihnen angegriffen wird, dann würde das auch nur für dieses Volk x gelten, sobald man allerdings von einem anderen Volk angegriffen wird, würde man dumm aus der Wäsche gucken, weil es kein Gebot gäbe, welches sich auf das andere Volk bezöge.



> Dies ist das Internet mit Teil-Übersetzungen. Oder hast du irgendwo eine komplett in Deutsch gefunden?


Ich hab die Übersetzung von Muhammad ibn Ahmad ibn Rassoul, welche kurze Erläuterungen der Verse enthält, aber auch mit ca 1700 Seiten relativ lang ist. Durch die Erläuterungen (auch wenn diese sehr sehr kurz sind) eignet sich das Buch besonders für diejenigen, die sich nicht so mit dem Koran auskennen.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Für mich wäre der Abschnitt "kämpft gegen diejenigen, die gegen euch kämpfen" glasklar.



Für mich eben nicht weil dort nicht exakt drin steht was unter Kämpfen verstanden wird.
Wenn der Koran so genau ist wie du sagst wieso steht dann nicht drin welche Kriterien erfüllt sein müssen um wirklich Gewalt zu rechtfertigen?



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Das Wort "Ungläubiger" hat ja schon eine Definition in sich, während man sich beim Wort "Feind" fragen könnte, wer oder was denn der Feind ist.



Für viele scheint Ungläubiger und Feind aber das gleiche zu sein.



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Die "Verallgemeinerung" hat einen ganz einfachen Grund: Durch die "Verallgemeinerung" kann man die Interpretation des Korans (*nicht den Koran selber*) an die gegenwärtige Lage anpassen. Wenn im Koran also z.B. stehen würde, dass man das Volk x angreifen darf, sobald man von ihnen angegriffen wird, dann würde das auch nur für dieses Volk x gelten, sobald man allerdings von einem anderen Volk angegriffen wird, würde man dumm aus der Wäsche gucken, weil es kein Gebot gäbe, welches sich auf das andere Volk bezöge.



Wo steht denn dass man Volk X angreifen darf?
Z.B. wurde der Koran geschrieben als es die USA noch gar nicht gab. Ergo müsste ich davon ausgehen dass die USA jetzt nicht angegriffen werden darf aus dem einfachen Grund weil sie nicht im Koran steht.
Allerdings denke ich nicht dass dort wirklich eine Nation steht wie wir sie heute kennen. Ergo bedeutet das dass es eben Auslegungssache ist und das gefällt mir halt nicht.
Jeder kann sich die Texte so hinbiegen wie er sie braucht um seine Taten zu rechtfertigen.

Wie kann ich meinen Kindern sagen dass sie an eine Religion glauben sollen die so widersprüchlich ist? Die so gewaltverherrlichend, intolerant, menschfeindlich und homophob ist?   
>>das gilt jetzt allgemein -- nicht nur auf den Islam bezogen. Wenn es um solche Dinge geht ist das Christentum da nicht weit weg. Dazu musst du dir nur die Debatten in den USA anschauen<<


----------



## Research (24. August 2012)

Nun, wie ich sehe bewegen sich jetzt alle um das Kernproblem mit den Religiösen Schriften. Wobei es eigentlich zwei Probleme sind. Je nachdem wie man das Grundproblem bewertet.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (24. August 2012)

> Für mich eben nicht weil dort nicht exakt drin steht was unter Kämpfen verstanden wird.
> Wenn der Koran so genau ist wie du sagst wieso steht dann nicht drin welche Kriterien erfüllt sein müssen um wirklich Gewalt zu rechtfertigen?


Der Koran besteht ja nicht nur aus diesem einen Vers. Ich muss immer mein Kopf schütteln wenn in den Zeitungen einzelne, aus dem Kontext herausgerissene Verse, lese, oder in Diskussionsrunden diese erwähnt werden ( machen z.B. "Islamkritiker" wie z.B. Frau Sabatina sehr gerne).


> Wo steht denn dass man Volk X angreifen darf?
> Z.B. wurde der Koran geschrieben als es die USA noch gar nicht gab. Ergo müsste ich davon ausgehen dass die USA jetzt nicht angegriffen werden darf aus dem einfachen Grund weil sie nicht im Koran steht.


Ich sag ja, *wenn *das so *wäre*. Hier nochmal die Stelle aus meinem Post: 





> *Wenn* im Koran also z.B. stehen *würde*, dass man das Volk x angreifen darf,[...]


.
Tut es aber nicht.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Der Koran besteht ja nicht nur aus diesem einen Vers. Ich muss immer mein Kopf schütteln wenn in den Zeitungen einzelne, aus dem Kontext herausgerissene Verse, lese, oder in Diskussionsrunden diese erwähnt werden ( machen z.B. "Islamkritiker" wie z.B. Frau Sabatina sehr gerne).


 
Es werden aber immer einzelne Verse zitiert. Egal von welcher Seite.
Das gesamte Produkt wird dabei nie angeschaut und das meine ich eben damit wenn ich sage dass mich das stört.
Jeder zitiert das was er gerade braucht. Egal in welchem Zusammenhang das nun geschrieben steht.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (24. August 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es werden aber immer einzelne Verse zitiert. Egal von welcher Seite.
> Das gesamte Produkt wird dabei nie angeschaut und das meine ich eben damit wenn ich sage dass mich das stört.
> Jeder zitiert das was er gerade braucht. Egal in welchem Zusammenhang das nun geschrieben steht.


 
Das was sie schreiben ist in (fast) allen Fällen absolut richtig (leider).


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2012)

Und das ist eben nicht nur beim Islam so. Die Christen zitieren die Bibel so wie es ihnen gerade passt.
Darauf kann ich dann gerne verzichten und zitiere lieber das Grundgesetz dieses Landes.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (24. August 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und das ist eben nicht nur beim Islam so. Die Christen zitieren die Bibel so wie es ihnen gerade passt.
> Darauf kann ich dann gerne verzichten und zitiere lieber das Grundgesetz dieses Landes.


 Auch das GG kann man wunderbar selektiv zitieren und somit alles mögliche rechtfertigen. Bsp:





> [FONT=DejaVuSansCondensed,Book][FONT=DejaVuSansCondensed,Book]
> (1) Jeder hat das Recht auf die freie Entfaltung seiner Persönlichkeit
> [/FONT][/FONT]


Hiermit würde ich z.B. den rest von Abs. 1 und den kompletten Abs. 2 weglassen und könnte alle möglichen Delikte rechtfertigen.
Oder: 





> [FONT=DejaVuSansCondensed,Book][FONT=DejaVuSansCondensed,Book]
> (2) Die ungestörte Religionsausübung wird gewährleistet.
> [/FONT][/FONT]


Was man damit alles rechtfertigen könnte, wissen sie wahrscheinlich selber.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Auch das GG kann man wunderbar selektiv zitieren und somit alles mögliche rechtfertigen. Bsp:
> Hiermit würde ich z.B. den rest von Abs. 1 und den kompletten Abs. 2 weglassen und könnte alle möglichen Delikte rechtfertigen.
> Oder:
> Was man damit alles rechtfertigen könnte, wissen sie wahrscheinlich selber.



Ich schreibe den ganzen Satz mal hin. 



			
				Grundgesetz schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Jeder hat das Recht auf die freie Entfaltung seiner Persönlichkeit*, soweit er nicht die Rechte anderer verletzt
> und nicht gegen die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung oder das Sittengesetz verstößt.*



Das ist ein einziger Satz. Wie willst du das denn bitte für dich zerlegen ohne das andere ignorieren zu können?

Und dass jeder das Recht auf freie Religionsausübung hat ist doch selbstverständlich.
Was verstehst du denn bitte unter freie Religionsausübung?



			
				Grundgesetz schrieb:
			
		

> (2) Jeder hat das Recht auf Leben und körperliche Unversehrtheit.



Dieser Abschnitt ist doch wohl sehr klar oder?


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (24. August 2012)

> Das ist ein einziger Satz. Wie willst du das denn bitte für dich zerlegen ohne das andere ignorieren zu können?


Sie werden sich vill wundern, aber so was kommt häufig vor in Debatten um Religion.


> Und dass jeder das Recht auf freie Religionsausübung hat ist doch selbstverständlich.
> Was verstehst du denn bitte unter freie Religionsausübung?


Wichtig ist, wie die Religion ausgeübt wird. Jede Religion/Ideologie (egal ob Islam, Christentum, Atheismus etc.) hat extremisten, die iwie alles so interpretieren, dass am Ende merkwürdigerweise immer Gewalt rauskommt. Diese Extremisten könnten Art. 4 Abs. 2 für alles mögliche missbrauchen und dies durch selektives Zitieren legitimieren. Wie oft auch z.B. extremistische Islamisten durch selektives Zitieren ihre Gewalt legitiemieren.


> Dieser Abschnitt ist doch wohl sehr klar oder?


 Wie bei Debatten um Religion vieles weggelassen wird, würden manche einfach auch das hier einfach weglassen und denjenigen, die sich mit dem Grundgesetz nicht auskennen, würde das nicht einmal auffallen.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2012)

Das sehe ich eben nicht. Bei der Religion steht nicht alles untereinander. Da sind schon mal mehrere Abschnitte oder mehrere Kapitel dazwischen und man muss dann mehrere Sachen auf einmal im Blick haben um das ganze verstehen zu können.
Das ist eben im Grundgesetz nicht so. Da reicht ein Blick. Schon der erste Artikel sagt ja schon aus dass alles was danach kommt den ersten Artikel nicht außer Kraft setzen kann.
Und dazu gehört eben auch das frreie Ausüben der Religion. Natürlich können die Eltern ihr Kind religiös erziehen. Das macht doch nichts. Es gibt eine Menge kathloischer Kindergärten oder Schulen wo selbstverständlich das Weltbild des Katholizismus gepredigt wird.
Trotzdem hat das Kind aber ein Recht auf freie Meinungsbildung. Also erwarte ich dass eben alle Eckpfeiler der Religion erörtet werden und nicht nur die, die einem in den Kram passen.
Du darfst halt nicht vergessen dass die Bücher der Religionen von Männern geschrieben wurden -- ich klammere Frauen extra mal aus da mir keine Frau einfällt die dazu was begetragen hat bzw. durfte -- die vor 2000-1500 Jahren gelebt haben. Dementsprechend ist es ausgefallen.
Würde ich heute ein wissenschaftliches Buch lesen dass so alt ist und es mit dem Wissenstand von heute vergleichen würde ich wahrscheinlich darüber schmunzeln was die Leute früher so angenommen und geglaubt haben und exakt so sehe ich die Religion eben.
Ich habe meinen Kindern die Grundwerte und Richtlinien gelehrt die ich für sinnvoll und erachtenswert halte und die sich eben recht stark am Grundgesetz orientieren.
Ich brauche keine Religion um meine Kinder zu guten, verantwortungsbewusten und toleranten Menschen zu erziehen.


----------



## AMD x6 (25. August 2012)

Gut das du brave Kinder hast,aber was machst du wenn eine der Kinder nicht tolerant wird und sich nicht integrieren will in das System?Sagt's du "Habe ich das beigebracht,haltet euch an den Grundgesetze".Und die würden sagen warum?Apropos Grundgesetz:21Jahre Haft für Breivik!Ist das gerecht für sein Massaker?Soviel zur Grundgesetz.


----------



## ChaoZ (25. August 2012)

Das Rechtssystem sieht 21 Jahre als Höchststrafe, danach wird der zuständige Richter entscheiden ob eine Resozialisierung erfolgen kann. Falls nein, wird eine weitere Haftstrafe auferlegt die (hier bin ich nicht sicher) bis zu 8 Jahre betragen kann. Durch die Aussage, das er es wieder tun würde, dürfte er sich aber alle Chancen verspielt haben und wird nie wieder raus kommen.


----------



## AMD x6 (25. August 2012)

Ja hoffentlich,aber ebenso könnte er nach 21Jahren doch frei kommen.Ist alles möglich.Nur finde ich die Strafe sehr milde als außenstehende.Als Beteiligter wäre ich sehr traurig und wütend.Ich würde an den System Zweifel hegen.Er kann da drin immer noch sein Gift verbreiten,wer soll 100% Sicherheit gewähren?Er kann immer noch essen,lesen,usw.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (25. August 2012)

> Würde ich heute ein wissenschaftliches Buch lesen dass so alt ist und es mit dem Wissenstand von heute vergleichen würde ich wahrscheinlich darüber schmunzeln was die Leute früher so angenommen und geglaubt haben und exakt so sehe ich die Religion eben.


Iwie ironisch, dass sie die Wissenschaft als Bsp. erwähnen, wenn man bedenkt, dass schon im Koran steht, dass die Erde sich um die Sonne dreht, rund und nicht im Miitelpunkt des Universums ist. Nebenbei bemerkt basiert unser wissen über die Entwicklung des menschlichen Embryos auf den Koran.


----------



## BUNDaner (25. August 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> Apropos Grundgesetz:21Jahre Haft für Breivik!Ist das gerecht für sein Massaker?Soviel zur Grundgesetz.



Was hat denn bitte das deutsche Grundgesetz mit dem Rechtssystem in Norwegen zu tun? Auch wenn ich die Meinung über das Urteil teile, so sollte man das doch trennen.



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Iwie ironisch, dass sie die Wissenschaft als Bsp. erwähnen, wenn man bedenkt, dass schon im Koran steht, dass die Erde sich um die Sonne dreht, rund und nicht im Miitelpunkt des Universums ist. Nebenbei bemerkt basiert unser wissen über die Entwicklung des menschlichen Embryos auf den Koran.



All diese Thesen lassen sich vermutlich zweifelsfrei durch "selektives Zitieren" belegen, nicht wahr?


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (25. August 2012)

> All diese Thesen lassen sich vermutlich zweifelsfrei durch "selektives Zitieren" belegen, nicht wahr?


Eher durch moderne wissenschaftliche Kenntnisse


----------



## Research (25. August 2012)

Da sich jetzt alle um das Zitieren einzelner Passagen festgefahren haben, was sind religiöse Texte wie die Bibel, Koran...?

Sind sie:

Orientierungshilfen? (Wie Kochbücher bei denen man die Rezepte an seinen Geschmack anpasst?)

Oder harte Gesetze die eins-zu-eins eingehalten werden müssen? (Wie Ikea bauanleitungen?)

Und was macht man mit Abschnitten die sich widersprechen?

Oder Gegebenheiten die es nicht gab? (Fliegen, Abtreibung, Massenvernichtungswaffen, Gentechnik?

Nicht definiert wurden? (Was ist Leben das geschützt werden muss? Was darf der Mensch nicht erforschen?)


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (25. August 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Da sich jetzt alle um das Zitieren einzelner Passagen festgefahren haben, was sind religiöse Texte wie die Bibel, Koran...?
> 
> Sind sie:
> 
> ...


Zur Bibel, Thora und co kann ich zwar keine Angaben machen, aber Im Islam ist das so, dass die Scharia das GG bildet und sich alle anderen Gesetze hiervon ableiten. Wenn z.B. im Koran steht, dass man nicht das Leben der Mitmenschen gefährden darf, könnte man hieraus Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen für Autso und co ableiten.


----------



## Caduzzz (25. August 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Zur Bibel, Thora und co kann ich zwar keine Angaben machen, aber Im Islam ist das so, dass die Scharia das GG bildet und sich alle anderen Gesetze hiervon ableiten. Wenn z.B. im Koran steht, dass man nicht das Leben der Mitmenschen gefährden darf, könnte man hieraus Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen für Autso und co ableiten.



DU gehörst anscheinend auch zu den Leuten die sich immer schön auf die Toleranz des deutschen Grundgestzes beruft, aber wirst einer der Ersten sein, die den Frauen eine freie Meinungsäußerung verbietet und ihnen Kopftücher aufsetzt, was ist mit deinen Kumpels, die sich in die Luft sprengen und 50 Leute mit ins Grab nehmen??? 
Grats, bist jetzt der erste auf meiner IgnorListe!


----------



## AMD x6 (25. August 2012)

@Caduzzz Wenn du keine sachlichen Beitrag leisten willst,halt dich raus.Willst du andeuten das seine Kumpels Terroristen sind.Leute wie du machen mich krank.


----------



## Research (25. August 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> @Caduzzz Wenn du keine sachlichen Beitrag leisten willst,halt dich raus.Willst du andeuten das seine Kumpels Terroristen sind.Leute wie du machen mich krank.


 
Nun, dann zitiere uns doch bitte was laut der Scharia mit Dieben gemacht wird? In Afghanistan war durch die Taliban Scharia. Keine Musik, kein Tanz.... Und erzähl mir jetzt nicht: Das war keine echte Scharia. Die Linke erzählt auch immer: Das in der Sowjetunion/DDR war kein echter Kommunismus. Merkwürdig das genau dass überall dabei raus kam wenn der Kommunismus eingeführt wurde. So etwas macht MICH krank. Oder ist Nordkorea das Paradies das der Kommunismus immer verspricht?

Schau doch mal hier rein: 
http://wikiislam.net/wiki/Islamic_Law#Shari.27ah_and_Human_Rights
http://wikiislam.net/wiki/Islamic_Law#Music_and_Art
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sharia#Slavery_and_emancipation

Wenn ich das lese, nun, ich würde es in meinem Land mit fast allen Mitteln stoppen. Und denen Beistand leisten die es abwerfen wollen.


----------



## AMD x6 (25. August 2012)

E What it Was hat den Diebe mit Selbstmord Kandidaten zu tun,vor allem unterstellt er das Alis Kumpels Terroristen sind.Talibanen wurden zuerst von den USA unterstütz und Taliban ist ne Terroristen Bande die wie viele den Koran missbraucht haben.Ausserdem kommen wir von den Thema total ab.Wir können gerne über Weltgeschichte in anderen Thread sprechen.


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> Gut das du brave Kinder hast,aber was machst du wenn eine der Kinder nicht tolerant wird und sich nicht integrieren will in das System?Sagt's du "Habe ich das beigebracht,haltet euch an den Grundgesetze".Und die würden sagen warum?Apropos Grundgesetz:21Jahre Haft für Breivik!Ist das gerecht für sein Massaker?Soviel zur Grundgesetz.



Wenn du deine Kinder richtig erziehst und sich um sie kümmerst -- also mit ihnen kommunizierst und eben darauf hörst was sie sagen und denken -- wird es niemals dazu kommen dass sie sich zu solchen Menschen entwickeln.
Massenmörder oder Serienmörder oder Kindermörder oder wer auch immer hat einen Auslöser. Meist liegt dieser in der Entwicklung im Kindesalter -- natürlich gibt es auch Ausnahmen -- aber wenn du diese Kinder vernünftig erziehst passiert sowas eben nicht.
Breivik ist verurteilt worden für das was er gemacht hat. Das ist nun mal norvegisches Recht aber das ist auch sehr weit vom Thema weg -- wie sowieso schon wie ich finde.



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Iwie ironisch, dass sie die Wissenschaft als Bsp. erwähnen, wenn man bedenkt, dass schon im Koran steht, dass die Erde sich um die Sonne dreht, rund und nicht im Miitelpunkt des Universums ist.



Die alten Griechen wussten schon dass sich die Erde um die Sonne dreht und das ist länger her als der Koran alt ist. 



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Nebenbei bemerkt basiert unser wissen über die Entwicklung des menschlichen Embryos auf den Koran.



Dafür hast du jetzt aber bestimmt eine Quelle oder?
Steht im Koran drin dass das Ergbut des Menschen zu 98% identisch ist mit dem des Schimpansen? 



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Zur Bibel, Thora und co kann ich zwar keine Angaben machen, aber Im Islam ist das so, dass die Scharia das GG bildet und sich alle anderen Gesetze hiervon ableiten. Wenn z.B. im Koran steht, dass man nicht das Leben der Mitmenschen gefährden darf, könnte man hieraus Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen für Autso und co ableiten.



Daraus kannst du so ziemllich alles ableiten.
Und das ist eben wieder ein Punkt den ich meine dass das alles absolut allgemein gefasst ist.
Mich persönlich erinnert das ein wenig an Horosokope. Auch da steht etwas sehr allgemeines drin damit es möglichst auf viele Menschen zutreffen kann.



AMD x6 schrieb:


> E What it Was hat den Diebe mit Selbstmord  Kandidaten zu tun,vor allem unterstellt er das Alis Kumpels Terroristen  sind.Talibanen wurden zuerst von den USA unterstütz und Taliban ist ne  Terroristen Bande die wie viele den Koran missbraucht haben.Ausserdem  kommen wir von den Thema total ab.Wir können gerne über Weltgeschichte  in anderen Thread sprechen.



Da stimme ich dir zu. Die Taliban sind ein völlig anderes Thema.
Und die Taliban zeigen auch mal wieder die Unfähigkeit der sogenanten Supermächte eine Sache wirklich zu Ende zu bringen.
Hätten sich die USA nach dem Abzug der Sowjetunion aus Afghanistan um das Land und die Menschen weiterhin gekümmert wäre aus dem Land etwas völlig anderes geworden als es heute ist. Aber die USA sind einfach abgehauen und haben die Menschen sich selbst überlassen.


----------



## AMD x6 (25. August 2012)

Naja mit dem Grundgesetz wollte ich eigentlich allgemein eingehen und da ist mir zufällig Norwegen eingefallen.Bei von Menschen gemachte Gesetze ist der Hemmschwelle kleiner als Religiöse Bücher.Das ist mein Erfahrung.


----------



## Research (25. August 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> Naja mit dem Grundgesetz wollte ich eigentlich allgemein eingehen und da ist mir zufällig Norwegen eingefallen.Bei von Menschen gemachte Gesetze ist der Hemmschwelle kleiner als Religiöse Bücher.Das ist mein Erfahrung.


 
Erläutere dies bitte.

Diesen Post muss ich korrigieren: 





Research schrieb:


> []Im Koran gibt es drei  [zwei] Arten Menschen:
> 
> Gläubige
> Andersgläubige
> ...



Dafür fand ich keine Belege. Ich entschuldige mich dafür, da ich dies aus einer früheren Diskussion "wusste".


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> Naja mit dem Grundgesetz wollte ich eigentlich allgemein eingehen und da ist mir zufällig Norwegen eingefallen.Bei von Menschen gemachte Gesetze ist der Hemmschwelle kleiner als Religiöse Bücher.Das ist mein Erfahrung.


 
Und wie kommst du darauf?
Was ist mit den Menschen die Flugzeuge in das WTC in New York geflogen haben? Die haben noch deutlich mehr Menschen getötete und haben sich nicht von den Gesetzen des Koran oder von sonst wem davon abbringen lassen.


----------



## AMD x6 (25. August 2012)

Ich meinte für Kinder und Erziehung und darum gehst doch hier oder?


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> Ich meinte für Kinder und Erziehung und darum gehst doch hier oder?


 
Genau das meine ich auch.
Oder sind die Attentäter nie Kinder gewesen?
Was ist also in ihrer Erziehung schief gelaufen dass sie zu solchen Menschen geworden sind?

Und warum ein Menschen der religiös erzogen wurde keine Morde begehen soll und ein Mensch der nicht religiös erzogen wurde zum Massenmörder wird hast du nicht beantwortet.


----------



## AMD x6 (25. August 2012)

Das ist schwer zu beantworten ich bin kein Psychologe .So extrem wollte ich nicht gehen.Nehmen wir mal das Alkohol und Tabakverbot für Minderjährige.Wir wissen alle das beide oder andere Drogen schädlich sind für Körper und Geist und doch können Kinder ab 18 Jahre das nehmen.Wenn sie religiös erzogen wären würden sie es nicht probieren.Oder sagen wir mal illegale Downloads von Musik bis Spiele,würden eher die nicht Gläubigen in Anspruch nehmen als die Gläubigen usw.Damit meine ich die Hemmschwelle zu Unrecht und Recht unterscheiden sich.Ich bin jeden Tag von Abschaum umgeben und kann aus Erfahrung sprechen.


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> Wenn sie religiös erzogen wären würden sie es nicht probieren.Oder sagen wir mal illegale Downloads von Musik bis Spiele,würden eher die nicht Gläubigen in Anspruch nehmen als die Gläubigen usw.Damit meine ich die Hemmschwelle zu Unrecht und Recht unterscheiden sich.Ich bin jeden Tag von Abschaum umgeben und kann aus Erfahrung sprechen.


 
Das sind aber sehr gewagte Thesen.
Kinder probieren das Verbotene aus. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob sie auf eine kathlolisch Schule gehen oder in eine Koran Schule oder nicht. Ich will nicht wissen wie viele Mädchen von solchen Schulen im Jahr ungewollt schwanger werden -- obwohl Sex vor der Ehe ja verboten ist -- aber es geht eben auch darum dass Kinder ihre Grenzen austesten und schauen was noch akzeptiert wird und was nicht.
Auch meine Kinder haben versucht zu schauen ab wann wir einen Strich ziehen. Das ist normal und das ist Teil ihrer Entwicklung. 
Aber mit Religion hat das meiner Meinung nach nichts zu tun.
Wichtig ist den Kindern ein sicheres Umfeld zu geben und immer als Ansprechpartner da zu sein. Und natürlich musst du deine Vorbildfunktion ausfüllen.
Wenn du schon nachmittags betrunken auf dem Sofa liegt ist das sicherlich nicht fördernd für die normale Entwicklung der Kinder.
Aber auch wenn du ihnen den Koran oder die Bibel einprügelst ist das ebenso der falsche Weg.


----------



## AMD x6 (25. August 2012)

Wie gesagt habe ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht.Da gab es mal ein Person,der hat in der Ubahn randaliert.Ich habe gespürt,wie auch immer,das er Moslem ist.Daraufhin habe ich ihn angesprochen und gesagt hat dich das der Koran so gelehrt.Daraufhin hat er den Zug friedlich verlassen.Hätte ich gesagt "was machst du da das ist verboten das darfst  du nicht,hätte er weiter gemacht.Das sind tägliche Vorfälle bei mir.Oder wenn ich Schulkinder sehe die sich Benehmen wie die letzten und Bierflasche in der Hand unglaublich.Ich habe bisher keine sich gläubig orientierte gesehen die sich so daneben sich Benehmen.Mag es die eine oder andere geben.


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2012)

Du hast nur einen Draht zu ihm bekommen. Wie du den Draht hinbekommst ist Sache des Augenblicks. Es hätte auch ein anderer sein können.
Du hättest auch sagen können dass deine Großmutter nicht sehen will wie du hier um Zug randalierst oder eben irgendwas anderes.
Das ist für mich nun wirklich kein Argument dass religiöse Erziehung besser ist.
Wenn du so argumentierst dürfte es keine Muslime in Deutschland geben die Gewalt verbreiten und Angst schüren. Das Gegenteil ist aber der Fall.
Es gibt immer welche die sich außerhalb der gesellschaftlichen Regeln bewegen. Das ist nun mal so und ganz abstellen kannst du das nicht.

Wir hatten z.B. in der Firma mal einen muslimischen Auszubildeten gehabt der leider keine Resekt vor Frauen hatte bzw. sie nicht gleich behandelt hat wie männliche Kollegen. Sein Vorgesetzter bzw. Ausbilderin war aber eine Frau. Damit kam er jedoch nicht klar und hat sich über Anweisungen von ihr herüber gesetzt oder sie ignoriert oder sich nur von einem männlichen Kollegen Anweisungen geben lassen -- normale Gespräche waren kein Problem aber wenn er wirklilch mal eine direkte Anweisung von ihr kam sperrte er sich halt.
Ich frage dich speziell nun woran das liegt? Hat er in der Familie nicht beigebracht bekommen dass eine Frau ebenso mit Resekt zu behandeln ist wie ein Mann oder denkt er dass eine Frau weniger wert ist? 

Meine Kinder behandeln alle Menschen respektvoll. Sie randalieren nicht und betrinken sich auch nicht und sind gut in der Schule.
Sind meine Kinder also einfach nur eine einmalige Ausnahme oder Zufall?


----------



## AMD x6 (25. August 2012)

Naja bei dir glaube ich so,das der Umfeld gut ist.Weill der Umfeld auch sehr wichtig ist.Deswegen bin ich auch von einen schlechten Bezirk in ein gutes Bezirk umgezogen um halt von den schlechten Einfluss von diesen Umfeld loszukommen.Viele gläubige haben leider wenig Kenntnis über ihre eigene Religionen und geben leider schlechten Image.


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2012)

Und genau das ist es was ich meine.
Für die Entwicklung der Kinder ist ein sicheres und stabiles Umfeld entscheidend. 
In einer gewaltfreien Umgefung können sich die Kinder auch zu gewaltfreien Menschen entwickeln. 
Leben sie dagegen in einem Umfeld das Gewalt akzeptiert oder sogar einsetzt ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr groß dass sie genauso werden.

Ich habe sehr engen Kontakt zur Schule da mich das sehr interessiert und da sehe ich eben dass besonders die Kinder mit muslimischen Hintergrund gewaltbereiter sind als andere Kinder -- Kinder asiatischer Herkunft sind zum Beispiel gar nicht auffällig.
Aber wieso sind muslimische Kinder gewaltbereiter? Dafür muss es doch eine Grund geben?


----------



## Caduzzz (25. August 2012)

@ amdx6

ok, "Terroristenkumpels" ist vlt etwas überzogen, aber merkst du nicht die unterschwellige Tendenz? Oder willst du es nicht merken, weil politisch nicht korrekt?

In vielen seiner Posts erzählte er etwas von Tolerenz (dem Islam gegenüber), gegen Extremismus (dem Islam gegenüber) usw....DAS macht mich krank! Diese Scheinheiligkeit, sich das deutsche GG so drehen wie es einem gerade in (den religiösen) Kram passt. 
Scharia ist und bleibt archaisch!

Nochmal kurz zurück zum Thema "Kumpels", lies dich doch mal durch die Begriffe "PanArabismus" + "PanIslamismus", deshalb sage ich "deine Kumpels", hast du schon mal gelesen/gehört, dass sich Vertreter Muslemischer Gemeinden klar und deutlich vom politisch motiviertem islamischen Terrorismus distanziert haben?

Ich vermute nicht oft...leider!

Dann, zum Schluß > Quellenanalyse..versuchs mal damit

sry für OT, aber das mußte ich nochmal loswerden


----------



## Research (25. August 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt habe ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht.Da gab es mal ein Person,der hat in der Ubahn randaliert.Ich habe gespürt,wie auch immer,das er Moslem ist.Daraufhin habe ich ihn angesprochen und gesagt hat dich das der Koran so gelehrt.Daraufhin hat er den Zug friedlich verlassen.[]
> 
> Oder wenn ich Schulkinder sehe die sich Benehmen wie die letzten und Bierflasche in der Hand unglaublich.Ich habe bisher keine sich gläubig orientierte gesehen die sich so daneben sich Benehmen.Mag es die eine oder andere geben.


 Ersteres ist doch das perfekte Beispiel das sich auch "Gläubige" nicht benehmen können. Wenn ich jetzt mal in die Länder sehe wo der Islam vertreten ist, sehe ich nur Diktaturen und Krieg jeglicher Art.



AMD x6 schrieb:


> []Nehmen wir mal das Alkohol und Tabakverbot für Minderjährige.Wir wissen alle das beide oder andere Drogen schädlich sind für Körper und Geist und doch können Kinder ab 18 Jahre das nehmen.
> 
> Wenn sie religiös erzogen wären würden sie es nicht probieren.Oder sagen wir mal illegale Downloads von Musik bis Spiele,würden eher die nicht Gläubigen in Anspruch nehmen als die Gläubigen usw.Damit meine ich die Hemmschwelle zu Unrecht und Recht unterscheiden sich.[]


 
Hieß es nicht von euch beiden das man ab 7 kein Kind mehr ist? Nein, religiös erzogene Menschen sind ganz anders. Die vergehen sich an Chorknaben... Oder steinigen Vergewaltigungsopfer während der Täter straf frei bleibt.

Und die Scharia fordern auch die Taliban und co. Weil es so gute Gesetze sind und viel bessere als unsere. So ganz ohne störende Menschenrechte.


----------



## AMD x6 (25. August 2012)

@Threshold Diese Erfahrung kann ich in meine Schule wo meine Töchter gehen nicht bestätigen im Gegenteil waren paar Deutsche negativ aufgefallen.Es liegt vielleicht an guten Mischverhältnissen von 50 zu 50.Wenn jetzt alle ausländische Herkunft wären,habe ich beobachten können sinkt der Qualität warum auch immer.Meiner große Tochter besucht jetzt Gymnasium und hoffentlich auch die Kleine.Die Schulen müßten also zusehen,daß die Mischverhältnisse passen.In meinen alten Bezirk ist mir bestimmte ausländische Bürger negativ aufgefallen.Das kommt aber von schlechten Erziehung und Unkenntnis über ihre Religion.
@Research Es gibt kein Mensch auf Erden die Unfehlbar ist.Jeder macht Fehler und genau deswegen gibt es Religionen die Helfen die innere Schweinehund zu besiegen.Ohne Religionen hätte sich die Menschheit abgeschafft.Das Sinn für Recht und Unrecht hätte kein Mensch selber bestimmen kônnen.
Nachtrag:@Thereshold ich muss ehrliche Weise zugeben,dass die meisten ausländischen Eltern zu wenig sich anstrengen und seltener zur Schule kommen,wobei das in der letzten Zeit mehr geworden ist und das ist gut so.


----------



## Research (25. August 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> []In meinen alten Bezirk ist mir bestimmte ausländische Bürger negativ aufgefallen.Das kommt aber von schlechten Erziehung und Unkenntnis über ihre Religion.


 
Wie ist das zu verstehen?


----------



## AMD x6 (25. August 2012)

Genau so Ich werde keinen hier diskriminieren.


----------



## Research (25. August 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> Genau so Ich werde keinen hier diskriminieren.


 
WUT?

Jetzt wird es merkwürdig. Was du erlebt hast kannst du hier schildern.


----------



## AMD x6 (25. August 2012)

Na Gut werde mal erzählen was mein Bruder tagtäglich dort erlebt.Er hat 3 Kinder,wobei 2 davon Behindert sind.Seelicher Art von Geburt an.Nun durch schlechte Einflüsse vom Umfeld hat eines der Kinder irgendwann angefangen mit Drogen ich glaube Kanabis.Und Rauchen tut er auch sehr viel.Und diese Drogen verkaufen halt nur Bestimmte Leute.Und wenn mein Bruder nicht zu Hause ist kommen diese miese Typen nach Hause und Klauen alles verwendbares.So oft auch mein Bruder diese Typen von zu Hause vertrieben hat kommen die immer wieder.Weder Polizei sonst was hat geholfen.Die Häuser sind überall verdreckt,weil keiner sich die Mühe macht die Sache weiterzuleiten.Es ist so,wo viele Ausländer Leben,macht sich keine Politiker die Mühe um Ordnung und Verbesserung,warum? Wählerstimmen.Darum lässt auch die Erziehung und Lebensweise nach und das sieht man an Bezirken wo viele Ausländer leben.in Jede Ecke hier sind paar Dealer mittlerweile.Achso ich lebe in Berlin.Ach seine Frau ist auch Behindert.Und wenn sich jetzt ein Deutsche diese miese Typen sieht,denken die schlechtes und bringen diese Typen mit Islam in Verbindung.Das meinte ich das sie über ihre eigene Religion wenig wissen und schlechte Erziehung.


----------



## Research (25. August 2012)

Klingt nach Berlin.

Man sprich in diesem Fall von Geistiger Behinderung. Seelische Schäden erleidet man im Krieg, von Folter,...

Nun, das Problem was du beschreibst ist zwar ungewöhnlich in dieser Konstellation, aber für alle Kulturen typisch. Er wohnt am/mit dem Boden der Gesellschaft.
Müsste er wegen der Behinderten nicht Hilfe vom Staat bekommen?
Ah, Cannabis, auch Hasch, Marihuana... Genannt. Die Blüten der Hanf-Pflanze. Die Personen werden: Lustig, philosophieren, halluzinieren... Später erfolgt eine Fressattacke. Die Augen sind Blutunterlaufen. Weist einen eigenartigen, unverwechselbaren Geruch auf. Relativ ungefährlich im Vergleich zu Alkohol und Tabak. Fürht zu Verlust von Gedächtniskapazität. Sonst ist es eine sehr nützliche Pflanze für die Medizin, Industrie...

Wegziehen kann er wohl nicht?


Das geschilderte Problem ist, wie du richtig erkannt hast, ein Problem das auftritt, wen zu viele Ausländer aufeinander leben. Es erfolgt keine Anpassung und erzeugt Konflikte. Dem Staat sind da meist die Hände gebunden. Wir leben in einem freien Land wo jeder wohnen kann wo er will (es sich leisten kann). Er kann erst handeln wenn Beweise vorliegen die Hieb und Stichfest sind. Er sollte mal bei den Behörden fragen was er machen kann. Eure Glaubensbrüder können in dem Fall nicht helfen?


OK: BTT

Das geschilderte Problem ist aber sozialer/politischer Natur. Mit Glauben und Religion hat das nichts zu tun. Wie schon beschrieben gibt es das überall.


----------



## AMD x6 (25. August 2012)

Ich habe ihn oft gebeten weg zu ziehen,aber weis nicht ob das die Lösung ist.Diese Typen finden ihn wahrscheinlich überall.Die Kinder gehen ins Behindertenschule und für die Kinder ist ein anderer gesetzliche Vertreter durch Gericht bestimmt worden.Wie sollten andere Glaubensbrüder helfen können?


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> @Threshold Diese Erfahrung kann ich in meine Schule wo meine Töchter gehen nicht bestätigen im Gegenteil waren paar Deutsche negativ aufgefallen.Es liegt vielleicht an guten Mischverhältnissen von 50 zu 50.Wenn jetzt alle ausländische Herkunft wären,habe ich beobachten können sinkt der Qualität warum auch immer.Meiner große Tochter besucht jetzt Gymnasium und hoffentlich auch die Kleine.Die Schulen müßten also zusehen,daß die Mischverhältnisse passen.



Wie willst du denn ein Mischverhältnis von 50 zu 50 bekommen?
In Deutschland leben nur mal mehrheitlich Deutsche und daher ist es logisch dass die meistens die Mehrheit in den Schulen bilden. Natürlich gibt es Stadtteile in denen das nicht so ist aber was da an den Schulen so abläuft will ich jetzt nicht aufgreifen da das dann doch zu weit vom Thema weg ist.
Wichtig ist dass die Kinder miteinander kommunizieren. Bei uns im Gymnasium ist der Prozentsatz der Migranten Kinder sehr niedrig. Ich weiß nicht wieso Migranten Kinder eher selten auf das Gymnasium gehen und die paar die eben das machen sind nicht schlechter als andere. Aber sie kommen sehr selten aus Ländern wo der Islam die beherrschende Religion ist.
Die Kinder mit muslimischen Hintergrund findest du eher bei uns auf die Gesamtschule -- Hauptschule gibt es bei uns nicht mehr.
Auch dort ist der Prozentsatz überschaubar. Aber leider bildet die Gruppe den größten Prozentsatz wenn es um Gewaltbereitschaft geht.



AMD x6 schrieb:


> In meinen alten Bezirk ist mir bestimmte ausländische Bürger negativ  aufgefallen.Das kommt aber von schlechten Erziehung und Unkenntnis über  ihre Religion.



Schon wieder eine These die du einfach so in den Raum stellt die du aber nicht belegen kannst.
Unkenntnis von Religion hat doch nichts mit der Entwicklung des Kindes zu tun. So ein schmarn.



AMD x6 schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrliche Weise zugeben,dass die meisten ausländischen Eltern zu wenig sich anstrengen und seltener zur Schule kommen,wobei das in der letzten Zeit mehr geworden ist und das ist gut so.


 
In der Klasse meiner Tochter ist ein Mädchen aus einer muslimischen Familie und ich habe die Eltern des Mädchens nur 1. bisher bei einem Elternabend gesehen.
Sie waren dort um ihr Kind aus dem Sportunterricht zu nehmen. Den Grund kenne ich jetzt nicht genau aber sie ist in dem Jahr 12 geworden. 
Ob das jetzt im Interesse des Mädchens war bezweifel ich allerdings. Gerade der Sport fördert die Gemeinschaft unter den Kindern.


----------



## Research (25. August 2012)

Raus aus Berlin. 100km weiter weg wäre besser.
Mit Hilfe? Wie "Baby"-Sitting?

Wobei mir mit deinen Problemen und der Lösung durch Glauben nicht klar wird wie sich das bessern soll.

SO BTT: 





AMD x6 schrieb:


> []


 Deutsche Idioten gibt es auch. Das habt ihr nicht für euch gebucht.

Es liegt vielleicht an guten Mischverhältnissen von 50 zu 50.Wenn jetzt  alle ausländische Herkunft wären,habe ich beobachten können sinkt der  Qualität warum auch immer.
[/QUOTE]

Weil eben kein ordentlicher Unterricht geführt werden kann. Wenn kein  Kind deutsch spricht, wie soll dann unterrichtet werden? Wir hatten bei  uns auch einen Türkischen Schüler, ein paar Klassen unter mir. Der Vater  gab sich alle mühe, der Sohn hatte vor Frauen trotzdem keinen Respekt  und benehmen konnte er sich auch nicht. Und das war in der Grundschule



> []Das kommt aber von schlechten Erziehung und Unkenntnis über ihre Religion.



Sehr gewagt. Begründung?



> @Research Es gibt kein Mensch auf Erden die Unfehlbar  ist.Jeder macht Fehler und genau deswegen gibt es Religionen die Helfen  die innere Schweinehund zu besiegen.Ohne Religionen hätte sich die  Menschheit abgeschafft.Das Sinn für Recht und Unrecht hätte kein Mensch  selber bestimmen kônnen.
> []



Sagt jemand der in einem, Land mit ca. 25-50 +XX% Atheisten?  





> knapp 25 Millionen Protestanten (ohne Freikirchen), gut 25  Millionen  Katholiken und mittlerweile 28 Millionen Menschen, deren Lohnsteuerkarte  bloß » -- « zeigt.


 http://www.zeit.de/2010/37/Atheismus-Empirie


----------



## AMD x6 (25. August 2012)

Ja genau min 50 zu 50.Kann auch 80 zu 20 sein.Wie soll ich das belegen?Ich lebe hier und erlebe jeden Tag diesen Mist.Natürlich hat das mit Unkenntnis zu Tun mit was sonst?
@Research Ich dachte du wolltest wissen warum ich da wegzog darum dieses Geschichte wobei da noch viel mehr ist wie Glûcksspiele,Casinos in jeder Ecke,Puffs überall.Willkommen in Las Vegas.


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> Natürlich hat das mit Unkenntnis zu Tun mit was sonst?


 
Mit allem anderen. Ich verstehe nicht wieso Religion etwas mit Erziehung zu tun haben soll?



			
				AMD x6 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Religionen hätte sich die Menschheit abgeschafft.Das Sinn für Recht und Unrecht hätte kein Mensch selber bestimmen kônnen.



Die Menschheit ist viele tausende Jahre ganz problemlos ohne die Religion ausgekommen. Sie hat hochentwickelte Kulturen hervor gebracht -- die Perser gehören ebenso dazu wie die alten Griechen oder die Ägypter.
Sie haben Gesetze verabschiedet und Regeln aufgestellt.
Natürlich kann der Mensch Recht und Unrecht anhand einer Gesellschaft festlegen und Regeln schaffen nach denen sie leben können.


----------



## Research (25. August 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> Ja genau min 50 zu 50.Kann auch 80 zu 20 sein.



Ich weis aus Bayern, wo vielleicht 1 Nicht-Deutscher auf 10 Schulen kommt, das es dort diese Probleme nicht gibt. Diese müssen deutsch lernen, können keine Parallelgesellschaften erzeugen. Diese Menschen sind erfolgreich und zufrieden. SUch mal nach: Django AsülDjangos Reise – Asül bei den Türken war sehenswert. Nun bei Youtube gelöscht. Sonst nirgends zu finden. Danke Urheberrecht. Steuerbezahlte Werke die der Steuerzahler nicht sehen kann.



> Wie soll ich das belegen?Ich lebe hier und erlebe jeden Tag diesen Mist.Natürlich hat das mit Unkenntnis zu Tun mit was sonst?


Dann ziehe weg. Und was sollen diese Menschen wissen? Mir ist keine Kultur bekannt, die diese Probleme nicht hat.




> @Research Ich dachte du wolltest wissen warum ich da wegzog darum dieses Geschichte


Öhm, ja das wollte ich wissen. Was war an meinem geschriebenen, was dich an etwas anderes denken lässt?



> wobei da noch viel mehr ist wie Glûcksspiele,Casinos in jeder Ecke,Puffs überall.Willkommen in Las Vegas.


 Bordelle sind notwendig. Eine Art Ventil. Besser als die Zustände vor der legalisierung der Prostitution. Und es ist ein Prozess der sich weiter entwickelt. Raus aus dem verborgenen ans Licht. So sinkt rundherum die Kriminalität. Wobei ich hier von legaler Prostitution rede.

Glücksspiel ist ein sehr Zweischneidiges Schwert. Lotto bring dem Staat Millionen. Wenige nehmen dadurch echten Schaden. Glücksspiel bringt auch viel Geld, sorgt aber wie Drogen (es erzeugt auch Abhängigkeit) für Probleme.

Das Problem mit fehlendem Glauben kann ich aber auch hier nicht finden.


----------



## AMD x6 (25. August 2012)

Mit dem Problemen und Glauben wie das helfen soll.Daraufhin hatte ich mich bezogen.Vielleicht habe ich auch falsch verstanden.
Nachtrag:In diesem Umfeld bin ich selber aufgewachsen,war zwar nicht so schlimm wie Jetzt,aber ohne meinen Glauben wäre ich nicht hier wo ich Heute bin.Ich wäre entweder Junkie oder hinter Gitter oder irgendwo Arbeitslos.Mein Vater war Alleinverdiener und konnte wenig helfen.Meine Mutter kann nicht schreiben und lesen und konnte auch nicht helfen.Ich habe trotzdem mein Realschulabschluss geschaft.


----------



## Research (25. August 2012)

Das ist eine bedauerliche Geschichte mit gutem Ende. Mal nebenbei: Auch die italienische Mafia ist streng gläubig.

Warum kann deine Mutter kein Deutsch? Und auch nicht Schreiben?

Ich schrieb bereits: Religion kann eine Stütze sein.

Ein Allheilmittel ist er aber nicht.


----------



## AMD x6 (25. August 2012)

Ja leider hat meine Mutter als sie klein war,versäumt ins Schule zu gehen und natürlich war ihre Vater damals auch nicht hinterher und die ganze Arbeit musste auch gemacht werden und da war Schule Zweitrangig.Sie haben in den Bergen gelebt und waren Tierhalter.Andere Orte andere Zeiten.Nun muss ich sagen das damals also 1950-55 die Mädels benachteiligt waren was Schule anging.Die sollten arbeiten und für die Ehe vorbereiten.Das ist oder war eine Kultur von uns die nichts mit Islam zu Tun hatte und doch durch Unwissen so gezeigt wurde.


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> Mit dem Problemen und Glauben wie das helfen soll.Daraufhin hatte ich mich bezogen.Vielleicht habe ich auch falsch verstanden.
> Nachtrag:In diesem Umfeld bin ich selber aufgewachsen,war zwar nicht so schlimm wie Jetzt,aber ohne meinen Glauben wäre ich nicht hier wo ich Heute bin.Ich wäre entweder Junkie oder hinter Gitter oder irgendwo Arbeitslos.Mein Vater war Alleinverdiener und konnte wenig helfen.Meine Mutter kann nicht schreiben und lesen und konnte auch nicht helfen.Ich habe trotzdem mein Realschulabschluss geschaft.


 
Es ist schön dass dir der Glaube geholfen hat aus dem Umfeld zu kommen und etwas Gutes aus dir zu machen.
Sowas gibt es auch anderweitig. Straftäter die z.B. unschuldig im Gefängnis sitzen -- das habe ich mal in einer Doku über den US Knast gesehen -- werden im Knast gläubig und beten täglich dass ihre Unschuld bewiesen wird.
Und bei einigen gelingt dass dann auch weil die Methoden besser werden wie DNA Tests und es Anwälte gibt die sich um solche Menschen kümmern und sie befreien wollen.
Diese Anwälte schaffen es dann dass ein unschuldiger Mensch frei kommt.

Aber insgesamt betrachtet spielt es keine Rolle weil der Glaube selbst gar nichts macht. Du machst was. Du veränderst deine Einstellung. Du bewirkst etwas. 
Durch beten wird kein Haus gebaut, keine Straße gebaut, kein Getreide angebaut. Das machst du alles selbst durch Eigeninitiative. 

Ich habe mich nach der Schule und nach der Berufsausbildung auch weiter gebildet und mein Techniker Diplom und danach den Meisterbrief gemacht und nur dadurch bin ich heute das was ich bin. Aber dazu brauche ich keinen Glauben. Das ist letztendlich nur Ehrgeiz etwas zu schaffen was du dir in den Kopf gesetzt hast und woran du das nun klammerst ist einfach individuell verschieden.
Ich habe das daran geklammert dass ich meinen Kindern ein Vorbild sein wollte. Sie sollen sehen dass du Dinge schaffen kann von denen du dachtest dass du sie nicht schaffen kannst.


----------



## AMD x6 (26. August 2012)

Natürlich ist erstmal Eigeninitiative nötig und dann überlässt man den Schöpfer das es gut gelingt.Da könnte man gleich in der Hütte den ganzen Tag sitzen und durch beten hoffen das jemand den Abendessen vorbeibringt bis man wahrscheinlich stirbtGott hilft den Fleißigen und das ist bei dir der Fall gewesen zu sein.Gratulation


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist erstmal Eigeninitiative nötig und dann überlässt man den Schöpfer das es gut gelingt.Da könnte man gleich in der Hütte den ganzen Tag sitzen und durch beten hoffen das jemand den Abendessen vorbeibringt bis man wahrscheinlich stirbtGott hilft den Fleißigen und das ist bei dir der Fall gewesen zu sein.Gratulation


 
Eigeninitiative ist klar, aber doch nicht der Schöpfer. Wenn du bis zum Supermarkt gehst um einkaufen zu gehen und es dem Schöpfe dann überlässt die Rechnung an der Kasse zu bezahlen wirst du ein blaues Wunder erleben. 
Der Mensch ist für sich selbst verantwortlich und er entscheidet über sich selbst. Das macht ihn ja zu dem was er ist.


----------



## sfc (26. August 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> Gott hilft den Fleißigen und das ist bei dir der Fall gewesen zu sein.Gratulation



Das ist - mit Verlaub - ausgemachter Unsinn. Das Leben (in der Arbeitswelt üblicherweise wie auch immer geartete Entscheider) belohnt die Fleißigen. Gott hat damit nicht das Geringste zu tun. Oder würdest du ungebildete Faulenzer einstellen? Mein Chef hat mich auch nicht eingestellt, weill ihm das Gott aufgrund meines Fleißes befohlen hat.  Was ich tauge, hat er schon selbst rausgefunden.


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> Gott hilft den Fleißigen und das ist bei dir der Fall gewesen zu sein.Gratulation



Gott hat für mich aber nicht gelernt. Das habe ich selbst gemacht. Gott hat für mich nicht die Aufgaben gelöst. Das habe ich selbst gemacht. Gott hat gar nichts gemacht. Ich habe alles alleine gemacht.


----------



## AMD x6 (26. August 2012)

Ja es hat aber den Verstand und Kraft und die Intelligenz für eure Vorhaben gegeben.Ich meine wenn einer der Ungläubigster Mensch auf Erden geben sollte müsste Einstein es sein.Der hellste Kopf des 20 Jahrhunderts.Wo wären wir Jetzt ohne Ihn und dergleichen.Er hatte die jüdische Glaubensrichtung wie wir alle wissen.    Tiefseeforscher Jacques-Yves Cousteau. Der einst christliche, dann marxistische Philosoph Roger Garaudy wechselte zum Islam ebenso wie der deutsche Botschafter in Marokko, Wilfried Hofmann.Die Liste kann man beliebig ergänzen.Die Brillantesten Köpfe,eigentlich müssten sie alle Atheisten sein oder sind die jetzt alle dümmer als ihr und wir?


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> Ja es hat aber den Verstand und Kraft und die Intelligenz für eure Vorhaben gegeben.





Zum Glück bin ich alleiniger Herrscher über meinen Verstand und meine Intelligenz ist ein Produkt aus meinen Genen, meinem Umfeld und meinen Erfahrungen.



AMD x6 schrieb:


> Ich meine wenn einer der Ungläubigster Mensch auf Erden geben sollte müsste Einstein es sein.



Einstein war doch nicht ungläubig. Zur damaligen Zeit war es völlig normal gläubig zu sein. Egal ob er nun Jude war oder nicht.
Die ersten Wissenschaftler waren in der Regel Geistliche. Einfach deswegen weil sie lesen und schreiben konnten. Der normale Mensch von damals konnte das nicht.



AMD x6 schrieb:


> Tiefseeforscher Jacques-Yves Cousteau. Der einst christliche, dann marxistische Philosoph Roger Garaudy wechselte zum Islam ebenso wie der deutsche Botschafter in Marokko, Wilfried Hofmann.Die Liste kann man beliebig ergänzen.Die Brillantesten Köpfe,eigentlich müssten sie alle Atheisten sein oder sind die jetzt alle dümmer als ihr und wir?


 
Vom Christentum zum Islam wechseln ist auch relativ einfach.
Vom Islam zum Christentum wechseln ist eher schwer weil du sofort mit dem Tode bestraft wirst.

Und ich verstehe immer noch nicht was du damit sagen willst. 
Schaust du dir heute Wissenschaftler an sind die meisten eher skeptisch oder kritisch wenn es um Religion geht.
Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen Wissenschaftler aus dem islamischen Raum der im islamischen Raum lehrt und weltweit führend in seinem Gebiet ist oder gar Nobelpreisträger ist.


----------



## Research (27. August 2012)

OTT:
Wie wäre es mit einer Glaubensumfrage bei PCGH?

Die Aussage: Gott gab... Wenn das stimmen sollte, wäre alles vorherbestimmt. Man bräuchte keine Gesetze, da es von Gott gewollt ist.

Gibt es für Gott irgendeinen Beweis?
Gibt es einen Gegenbeweis?

Das was im Laufe der menschlichen Geschichte passiert ist, ist das immer mehr "Gottesbeweise" als falsch erkannt wurden.

Einzig der Quell des Stücks Urmaterie ist unbekannt.


----------



## AMD x6 (27. August 2012)

@Thereshold 
Hier ein paar gläubige Nobelpreisträger:
ARABISCH / ISLAMISCHE NOBELPREIS GEWINNER 
Aus einem Pool von 1.4 MILLIARDEN Moslems 
20% der Weltbevölkerung 
Chemie 
1999 - Ahmed Zewail 
Physik 
1979 - Abdus Salam 

JÜDISCHE NOBELPREIS GEWINNER 
Aus einem Pool von 12 Millionen Juden 
0.2% der Weltbevölkerung 
Chemie 
1905 - Adolph Von Baeyer1906 - Henri Moissan1910 - Otto Wallach1915 - Richard Willstaetter1918 - Fritz Haber1943 - George Charles de Hevesy1961 - Melvin Calvin1962 - Max Ferdinand Perutz1972 - William Howard Stein1972 - C.B. Anfinsen1977 - Ilya Prigogine1979 - Herbert Charles Brown1980 - Paul Berg1980 - Walter Gilbert1981 - Ronald Hoffmann1982 - Aaron Klug1985 - Herbert A. Hauptman1985 - Jerome Karle1986 - Dudley R. Herschbach1988 - Robert Huber1989 - Sidney Altman1992 - Rudolph Marcus1998 - Walter Kohn2000 - Alan J. Heeger2004 - Irwin Rose2004 - Avram Hershko2004 - Aaron Ciechanover2006 - Roger D. Kornberg 
Physik 
1907 - Albert Abraham Michelson1908 - Gabriel Lippmann1921 - Albert Einstein1922 - Niels Bohr1925 - James Franck1925 - Gustav Hertz1943 - Gustav Stern1944 - Isidor Issac Rabi1945 - Wolfgang Pauli1952 - Felix Bloch1954 - Max Born1958 - Igor Tamm1958 - Il'ja Mikhailovich1958 - Igor Yevgenyevich1959 - Emilio Segre1960 - Donald A. Glaser1961 - Robert Hofstadter1962 - Lev Davidovich Landau1963 - Eugene P. Wigner1965 - Richard Phillips Feynman1965 - Julian Schwinger 
1967 - Hans Albrecht Bethe1969 - Murray Gell-Mann1971 - Dennis Gabor1972 - Leon N. Cooper1973 - Brian David Josephson1975 - Benjamin Mottleson1976 - Burton Richter1978 - Arno Allan Penzias1978 - Peter L Kapitza1979 - Stephen Weinberg1979 - Sheldon Glashow1988 - Leon Lederman1988 - Melvin Schwartz1988 - Jack Steinberger1990 - Jerome Friedman1992 - Georges Charpak1995 - Martin Perl1995 - Frederick Reines1996 - David M. Lee1996 - Douglas D. Osheroff 
1997 - Claude Cohen-Tannoudji2000 - Zhores I. Alferov2003 - Vitaly Ginsburg2003 - Alexei Abrikosov2004 - David Gross 
2004 - H. David Politzer2005 - Roy Glauber
Hier von Einstein:
Einstein schrieb auch: "Im unbegreiflichen Weltall offenbart sich grenzenlos überlegene Vernunft - die gängige Vorstellung, ich sei ein Atheist, beruht auf einem großen Irrtum. Wer sie aus meinen wissenschaftlichen Theorien herausliest, hat diese kaum begriffen."
O Ja er war sehr sehr Religiös
Ja ich weiß Islamische Nobelträger ist zwar wenig,dafür gibt es in anderen Branchen viele Bedeutsame Wissenschaftler.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> @Thereshold
> Hier ein paar gläubige Nobelpreisträger:
> ARABISCH / ISLAMISCHE NOBELPREIS GEWINNER
> Aus einem Pool von 1.4 MILLIARDEN Moslems
> ...



Ahmend Zewail ist US Staatsbürger -- und das seit 1982. Er zählt also nicht wirklilch. 
Abdus Salam ist Anhänger der Glaubensgemeinschaft _Ahmadiyya Muslim Jamaat_ und die ist nicht gerade beliebt in der übrigen islamischen Welt da sie eher Reform-orientiert ist.

Außerdem sagte ich ja islamische Nobelpreisträger der im islamischen Raum tätig ist und das sind die beiden nicht. Zewial ist seit 1975 am Cal Tech in Los Angeles. Salam hat in England studiert und dort gelehrt.
Ich weiß nicht woran es liegt dass die führenden Forscher heute praktisch kaum nocht aus islamischen Ländern kommen -- geschweige denn dort lehren. 



AMD x6 schrieb:


> JÜDISCHE NOBELPREIS GEWINNER
> Aus einem Pool von 12 Millionen Juden
> 0.2% der Weltbevölkerung
> 
> ...



Du hast jetzt jüdisch stämmige Amerikaneraufgezählt oder eben Menschen die in den USA lehren und dort forschen.
Das hat aber mit dem Glauben an sich nichts zu tun. Es gibt ebensoviele Menschen die das Christentum als ihre Religion ansehen aber trotzdem nicht gläubig sind.
Und dass Einstein ein gläubiger Mensch war hat er ja immer gesagt.
Ich weiß nicht ob der Ausdruck >>Gott würfelt nicht<< tatsächlich von ihm stammt oder nur eine Legende ist -- bezogen auf die Unschärferelation.

Aber das ganze ist inzwischen schon sehr weit vom Thema ab.
Da gehört ehe in dem Bereich ob die Religion die Wissenschaft behindert, blockiert oder beeinflusst. Vielleicht macht jemand dazu mal ein Thead auf.


----------



## Research (27. August 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> []Ja ich weiß Islamische Nobelträger ist zwar wenig,dafür gibt es in anderen Branchen viele Bedeutsame Wissenschaftler.


 
Religionswissenschaftler?

Mal eingeworfen, die Atheisten haben, Zahlenmäßig, bald die Muslime eingeholt.

Edit: Je nach Quelle sogar überholt: http://nationalpostlife.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/fo0324_religion1500.gif

Die Dunkelziffer kennt keiner. Man schätzt es sind noch deutlich mehr.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Mal eingeworfen, die Atheisten haben, Zahlenmäßig, bald die Muslime eingeholt.


 
Das glaube ich nicht. Da es gerade in Europa eine Menge Menschen gibt die zwar schon gläubig sind aber die Kirche ablehnen oder nicht brauchen.
Ich kenne z.B. auch solche die glauben zwar daran dass es da draußen vielleicht eine höhere Macht gibt -- beweisen kann es ja niemand -- aber sie glauben nicht daran dass die Kirche unbedingt jetzt diese Macht vertreten muss.
Andererseits darfst du die 2,5 Milliarden Inder und Chinesen nicht vergessen. Die sind weder christlich noch islamisch.


----------



## Research (27. August 2012)

Das ist das Problem mit den Agnostiker. Je nachdem wie man diese einordnet. Sie alleine machen weltweit wohl ~11%


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2012)

Aber letzten Endes kannst du die Frage ob es ein Gott gibt oder nicht sowieso nicht zu 100% erklären. Es gibt keinen Beweis dass es ihn gibt aber du kannst auch nicht beweisen dass es etwas nicht gibt. Ergo ist es eine Patt Situation.
Einige glauben halt daran. Andere nicht und andere sind sich nicht sicher was sie glauben sollen.

Ich glaube halt nicht daran und das habe ich halt meinen Kindern auch so gesagt und natürlich hatten die auch Fragen zu Religion und solchen Themen wie Abtreibung, Verhütung, Todesstrafe und was sonst so angefallen ist und wir -- also meine Frau und ich -- haben uns mit den Kindern zusammen gesetzt und die Fragen logisch und sachlich diskutiert und die Kinder sind zu dem gleichen Schluss gekommen wie wir auch.
Natürlich kann es sein dass sie durch unsere Erziehung schon voreingenommen waren aber trotzdem kann man diese Dinge ja normal disktutieren.
Ebenso haben für über das Rauchen und Drogen und Alkohol und natürlich auch Sex gesprochen.
Je offener die Eltern mit den Themen des Lebens umgehen desto selten entstehen Tabuzonen und Unstimmigkeiten. Du musst dem Verbotenen einfach den Reiz nehmen.
Was aber nicht heißen soll dass sich die Kids mal hemmungslos betrinken sollen damit sie nächsten Morgen einen Kater haben und es deswegen nie wieder machen werden.

Deswegen lehne ich auch eine Gesellschaft wie sie in Saudi Arabien praktiziert wird durchweg ab. Ich halte es für sehr sinnvoll wenn sich beide Geschlechter miteinander verabreden und gemeinsame Erfahrungen sammeln. Ich hätte meine Frau doch nicht geheiratet wenn ich sie zuvor noch nie gesehen oder mit ihr gesprochen hätte.
Wieso denn bitte ist die Scheidungsrate in Saudi Arabien so hoch? Das liegt doch nur daran dass sich die beiden erst in der Hochzeitsnacht begegnen. Das kann doch nicht für die Ewigkeit halten.


----------



## AMD x6 (27. August 2012)

Wie sollte man hier weitermachen?Ich bin kein Philosoph,dennoch versuche ich mal was wiederzugeben."Der Mensch braucht was zu Glauben,wenn man ihn das nicht geben kann braucht der Mensch Hoffnung und wenn man das nicht geben kann,braucht der Mensch was zu Tun".Schaut euch mal in euren Umfeld an,wie viele schon ausgewandert sind in das ungewisse Land,Ort.Ich Finde die Zeit vergeht ziemlich schnell,und bevor man die Augen auf und zu macht ist man schon ein alter Opa und wundert wie schnell man alt geworden ist.Ich denke das wir alle hier auf Erden nur Gäste sind und wir hier nur erprobt werden und je nach dem wie wir hier uns verhalten,Reisen wir in unterschiedliche Orte.Diesen Zielort wissen wir nicht,keiner weiß es.Und spätestens dann werden wir sehen,wer recht hatte und wer nicht.Autogramme später


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2012)

Meinst du jetzt den Tod?
Dazu habe ich eine einfache Erklärung.
Wenn das Gehirn nicht mehr arbeitet hast du auch kein Zeitgefühl mehr. Also ist alles hinfällig.
Ich lasse mich jedenfalls -- wenn es soweit ist -- von ein paar Wissenschaftlern abholen und zerlegen. 
Und falls ich mal von der Maschine fallen sollte und einen Hirnschaden erleiden sollte können sie meine Organe und alles andere was noch nützlich ist nehmen und das anderen Menschen geben. 
Das gleiche gilt auch wenn meine Kinder -- hoffe ich natürlich nicht -- irgendwann mal hirntot sein sollten nach einen Unfall oder was auch immer.
Es gibt eine Menge anderer Kinder die einen Leidensweg haben weil ihre Organe nicht richtig oder gar nicht funktionieren und wenn ich so den anderen helfen kann wären meine Kinder immerhin nicht umsonst gestorben.

PS: Ich hoffe dass du jetzt nicht mit den Jungfrauen kommst.


----------



## AMD x6 (27. August 2012)

Ja das mit der Organspende ist sehr Nobel,jeder sollte ein Organpass haben.Nur wenn wir sterben verfällt unsere Körper.Es ist unsere Geist der weiterlebt.
@Thereshold Lassen wir uns überraschen


----------



## Research (27. August 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> []PS: Ich hoffe dass du jetzt nicht mit den Jungfrauen kommst.



Stand da je was von (jungen,) weiblichen Jungfrauen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Organspender, furchtbar. Geben Menschen ihr Leben mit Organen wieder, die man selber nicht mehr braucht...
Öhm, Leichen haben die Hochschule/Unis mehr als sie brauchen. Man überlegt sich schon kostenpflichtige Seminare für Ärzte zur Weiterbildung neuer "Schnitttechniken". Mal sehen ob man da mitmachen kann.



> Wenn das Gehirn nicht mehr arbeitet hast du auch kein Zeitgefühl mehr. Also ist alles hinfällig.


 Das nennt sich umgangssprachlich tot.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> Ja das mit der Organspende ist sehr Nobel,jeder sollte ein Organpass haben.Nur wenn wir sterben verfällt unsere Körper.Es ist unsere Geist der weiterlebt.
> @Thereshold Lassen wir uns überraschen



Jetzt fängst du mit der Seele an. Das ist mir doch zu sprituell. 



Research schrieb:


> Organspender, furchtbar. Geben Menschen ihr Leben mit Organen wieder, die man selber nicht mehr braucht...
> Öhm, Leichen haben die Hochschule/Unis mehr als sie brauchen. Man überlegt sich schon kostenpflichtige Seminare für Ärzte zur Weiterbildung neuer "Schnitttechniken". Mal sehen ob man da mitmachen kann.


 
Ach du schreck. 
Ich dachte ich kann mich da einfach abladen lassen aber die wollen ja eine Menge Geld haben. 
Kann man sich nach dem Tod im Wald verscharren lassen?



Spoiler



Ich habe 2000 meinen Großvater beerdigt. Das hat 6000 Mark gekostet.
Seine Frau ist 2005 gestorben. Das hat plötzlich 7000€ gekostet obwohl das Grab ja schon da war.
die Sterbekasse hat die Bundesregierung abgeschafft. 
Da ich sowieso nicht in der Kirche bin und garantiert nicht zum Tod eintreten werde stehe ich auf dem Schlauch. 
Ich will meinen Kindern ja nicht unnötige Kosten aufbrummen.


----------



## Adi1 (27. August 2012)

@Threshold

In Deutschland geht das selbstverständlich nicht, im Walde verscharren. In der Schweiz dagegen schon.


----------



## Research (27. August 2012)

Ja, auch der Tod ist ein teurer Spaß in DE. Die Piraten wollen die Friedhofpflicht abschaffen. Aber selbst verbrennen ist teuer. Ja, die Schweiz... Marktlücke! Ich mach ein Transportunternehmen auf und füll die Alpen-Täler.

BTT: Wollen sich auch Christen äußern? Oder andere Glaubensrichtungen?


----------



## AMD x6 (27. August 2012)

Der Tod ist bei uns auch sehr teueres Spass.Als 1983 mein Bruder gestorben ist hat das damals um 5000DM gekostet nur die Überführung plus das ganze Friedhofkosten.Möchte nicht wissen was das Jetzt kostet.Ich habe allerdings ein Sterbefond abgeschlossen für mich und meiner Familie.


----------



## Abductee (27. August 2012)

gibts da was wenn ich meinen körper der wissenschaft spende das ich gratis begraben werde?
oder muss man selbst dann noch selber dafür aufkommen?


----------



## Adi1 (27. August 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> gibts da was wenn ich meinen körper der wissenschaft spende das ich gratis begraben werde?
> oder muss man selbst dann noch selber dafür aufkommen?


 
Wenn Du nicht anatomisch eine Besonderheit bist, gibt es da nix mehr.
Bei den Akademien sind doch die Kapazitäten der Lagerung Freiwilliger, längst ausgeschöpft.


----------



## batmaan (27. August 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Ja, auch der Tod ist ein teurer Spaß in DE. Die Piraten wollen die Friedhofpflicht abschaffen. Aber selbst verbrennen ist teuer. Ja, die Schweiz... Marktlücke! Ich mach ein Transportunternehmen auf und füll die Alpen-Täler.
> 
> BTT: Wollen sich auch Christen äußern? Oder andere Glaubensrichtungen?



wenn es um das leben nach dem Tot geht, im Bahai Glauben muss man den Toten begraben. Würde ich auch persönlich lieber wollen. Aber mit 17 will ich mich darum noch nicht kümmern.


----------



## AMD x6 (27. August 2012)

Tja jetzt kommt wieder,der Tod kennt keine Alter.Da man noch mit 17Jahren bestimmt nicht,ein Gedanke an Tod verschwendet.Mein Bruder war 23Jahre als er den Krebs bekommen hat.


----------



## batmaan (27. August 2012)

tut mir leid für dich. Jedoch bin ich der meinung, dass man sich darüber keine gedanken machen sollte. Warum auch? was will man da groß überlegen.


----------



## AMD x6 (27. August 2012)

Das der Tod immer und überall auf Lauer ist.Das kommt jetzt auf jeden Person anders an.Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob du Religiös bist oder nicht.Bei Leuten die halt jeden Tag voll ausleben wollen,verschwenden sie kein Gedanke an Tod,warum es gibt nur dieses eine Leben.Bei Religiösen Menschen fängt der ewige Leben,erst mit Tod ein,deswegen müssen sie sich gut vorbereitet sein und den Tod nie vergessen.Uns Menschen ist eine Gabe gegeben worden "das Vergessen".Wir vergessen ziemlich schnell alles traurige,alle Sachen die uns traurig machen und besser ist,denn stell dir vor du könntest nichts vergessen,alle Alpträume,alle Schicksalsschläge,alle schlechte Erfahrungen in dir Aufnehmen.Irgend wann würde dein Herz still stehen oder du würdest verrückt.An alle gute Sachen erinnern wir uns auch nach vielen Jahren gerne.Da der Tod auch das Ende darstellt,vergessen wir den Tod und Leben wie als ob der Tod uns vergisst."wir werden nie sterben,wir leben ewig".So denken wir im Unterbewusstsein.


----------



## batmaan (27. August 2012)

bin religiös. Trotzdem denke ich nicht über den Tod nach. Auch glaube ich an einem Leben nach dem Tod und das wir uns in diesem Leben darauf vorbereiten. Jedoch mache ich dies nicht über denken, sondern durch Taten.


----------



## Memphys (27. August 2012)

Wenn ich hinüber bin, bin ich hinüber. Mir ist total egal wo ich dann von Würmern zerfressen werde 

Und wenn das ewige Leben nach dem Tod kommt kann es euch ja egal sein wann ihr sterbt, es wird ja eh das ganze Leben "bemessen", zumindest in den meisten Religionen. Wofür vorbereiten? Wenn ihr da noch was mit nem sehr religiösen Leben vor dem Tod ausgleichen müsst ist was falsch gelaufen... ich für meinen Teil glaube ja einfach an einen tiefen, kühlen Schlummer. Hat irgendwie was beruhigendes.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. August 2012)

Wenn man nur deswegen als guter Mensch lebt, um Pluspunkte für das Leben danach zu sammeln, ist man einfach nur ein Heuchler. 
Man soll Gutes tun, weil man es selbst für richtig hält und nicht, um ja nichts Falsches zu machen und dafür braucht man keinen Gott. 

Nur der schwache Geist flüchtet in die Religion.


----------



## AMD x6 (27. August 2012)

@batmaan Umso besser,jede Tat ob gut oder schlecht,wird laut unseres Glauben eingetragen.Keine Tat bleibt verborgen und das werden wir nachdem Tod alles erhalten.So wurde uns das Versprochen und wir Glauben daran. 
@Memphys Ist wirklich schön dass du keine Angst davor hast,das meine ich ernst,aber es gibt sehr viele Menschen insbesondere sehr reiche Menschen die großen Angst davor haben,wobei das wieder verständlich ist,ihre Reichtümer können sie nicht mitnehmen.Der Sterbetuch hat keine Taschen(türkische Weisheit).


----------



## batmaan (27. August 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn man nur deswegen als guter Mensch lebt, um Pluspunkte für das Leben danach zu sammeln, ist man einfach nur ein Heuchler.
> Man soll Gutes tun, weil man es selbst für richtig hält und nicht, um ja nichts Falsches zu machen und dafür braucht man keinen Gott.
> 
> Nur der schwache Geist flüchtet in die Religion.


 

Es geht darum, dass mein durch ein Tugendhaftiges Leben nach dem Tot näher an Gott ist. Man soll eben nicht sich denken " hmm, ich begehe eine gute Tat dann wird ich reich im himmel". Durch eine aufrichtige Lebensweise wird dies erreicht. Wäre auch stumpf. 

Deine Aussage mit dem schwachen Geist halte ich für Schrott. Sind ja alles nur Trottel mit einem schwachen Geist welche einer Religion angehören 

puh, viel OT für heute.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. August 2012)

Manche brauchen eben etwas, an dem sie sich fest halten können, weil sie sich etwas nicht erklären können, oder vor etwas Angst haben und das ist für mich eben Schwäche. 

Das ist aber nur meine Meinung mit der ich niemanden verurteilen will. Soll doch jeder glauben, was er will, solange man niemandem schadet.


----------



## KratzeKatze (28. August 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass mein durch ein Tugendhaftiges Leben nach dem Tot näher an Gott ist. Man soll eben nicht sich denken " hmm, ich begehe eine gute Tat dann wird ich reich im himmel". Durch eine aufrichtige Lebensweise wird dies erreicht. Wäre auch stumpf.



Läuft das nicht fast aufs Gleiche raus? Schließlich leistest du ja dann im Grunde aus Eigennutz gute Taten (=> wenn ich Gutes tue, bin ich Gott näher) und nicht aus einer inneren Überzeugung heraus.

Ich bin nicht gläubig, aber mir reicht der einfache Gedanke, dass ich mir auch Hilfe wünschen würde, wenn ich in einer bestimmten Situation wäre, aus, eben auch anderen Menschen zu helfen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (28. August 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Tod ist bei uns auch sehr teueres Spass.Als 1983 mein Bruder gestorben ist hat das damals um 5000DM gekostet nur die Überführung plus das ganze Friedhofkosten.Möchte nicht wissen was das Jetzt kostet.Ich habe allerdings ein Sterbefond abgeschlossen für mich und meiner Familie.



Naja, momentan kommt man alleine mit Urnenbestattung in einem Friedwald (keine Grabpflegekosten, kein Stein etc) auf 3.600€. Kannste dir also hochrechnen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. September 2012)

Mensch Mensch. Da ist man mal zwei Wochen nicht da und schon muss man Romane aufarbeiten.


Thema Religion/Islam:


Spoiler






Threshold schrieb:


> Aber wie wird Krieg denn definiert?
> Krieg kann für einen Muslimen ja bedeuten dass ein Ungläubiger in seinem Land lebt und er ihn vertreiben muss.
> Krieg kann für einen Muslimen ja bedeuten dass sein Glaube nicht überall auf der Welt befolgt und gelehrt wird und deswegen muss er in den Krieg.
> 
> Ich finde dass die Aussagen einfach viel zu schwammig sind. Unter genau und präzise verstehe ich zumindest was anderes.



Entsprechende Definitionen finden sich an anderer Stelle 
Kurios übersetzen und interpretieren kann man die natürlich trotzdem - und genau das machen Islamisten ja auch. Aber "kann" impliziert natürlich auch immer "muss nicht". Es steht außer Frage, dass man den Koran nutzen kann, um Kämpfe zu rechtfertigen. Genauso wie man -Vorsicht: Klischee- die Bibel nehmen kann, um Jerusalem zu erobern und alle, die man vorfindet, abzuschlachten. Aber dem Sinn und den Grundidealen der Religion wird das nicht gerecht und vorgeschrieben ist es erst recht nicht.




Research schrieb:


> Ruyen, ich kann nur im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten Zitieren. Dies ist das Internet mit Teil-Übersetzungen. Oder hast du irgendwo eine komplett in Deutsch gefunden?



Die gibts nun wirklich wie Sand am Meer (deswegen ja auch gleich der Hinweis, immer 2-3 anzugucken, denn wie gut sie sind, ist manchmal schwer abzuschätzen)

OQP
koransuren.de - Deutsche Koran Übersetzung
islam.de / Quran Übersetzung /
oder einfach selber welche aussuchen:
koran auf deutsch - Google-Suche



> Auch müsste ich dann den ganzen Koran posten damit niemand sagen kann: "Da stand aber, in Sure XX, Vers... dass"...



Ggf. muss man an einigen Stellen noch weiter entfernten Suren zu Rate ziehen, aber in 99% der Fälle kommt man mit 1-2 Versen davor und dahinter aus, um zu verstehen, was Sache ist. Vollständig zitieren muss man die auch nicht, aber eben ggf. auf Besonderheiten hinweisen (z.B. "betrifft Kriegssituation"). Wenn das alle machen würden, gäbe es schon sehr, sehr viel weniger Missverständnisse (aber das wollen einige halt gar nicht...) und für die noch komplexeren Zusammenhänge ist eine Diskussion ja dann auch irgendwo da: Einer sagt seinen Teil und jemand, der einen anderen noch kennt, steuert eine Ergänzung bei. Zusammen entsteht Wissen.
Aber soviel Aufwand, mal 2-3 Verse selbst zu lesen, kann dann doch jedem zugemutet werden, der Teile davon als Argumentationsargument verwenden möchte.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich schreibe den ganzen Satz mal hin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In dem Fall hast du recht - aber was macht diesen Satz zu einem Satz? Z.T. die Formulierung, aber dass er nicht nach dem ersten Teil endet, wird eigentlich nur durch die Satzzeichen deutlich. Übertragen auf den Koran muss man leider sagen:
Der wurde in einer Zeit niedergeschrieben, als man sich afaik sogar die Vokale gespart hat. Das zu zerlegen und selektiv zu zitieren ist kinderleicht (aber in seinen Konsequenzen eben alles andere als ein Kinderspiel  )




BUNDaner schrieb:


> All diese Thesen lassen sich vermutlich zweifelsfrei durch "selektives Zitieren" belegen, nicht wahr?



Mit Ausnahme der Behauptung, dass unser Wissen AUF den Koran bauen würde (das ist falsch und steht auch nicht drin - letzteres schon allein deswegen, weil kein Buch eine Aussage darüber machen kann, was für Auswirkungen es irgendwann mal hat  ) muss man da gar nicht selektiv zitieren (wenn auch sehr viel Wissen und Phantasie einfließen lassen, um in der "Beschreibung der Embryonalentwicklung" modernes Wissen zu sehen). Wieso auch? Es handelt sich schließlich um Wissen, dass zu Mohammeds Zeiten ettliche Jahrhunderte auf dem Buckel hatte und dass die griechischen Texte im arabischen Raum erhalten blieben, während sie in Europa von den Kirchen verbannt wurden, ist allgemein bekannt.




Research schrieb:


> Da sich jetzt alle um das Zitieren einzelner Passagen festgefahren haben, was sind religiöse Texte wie die Bibel, Koran...?
> Sind sie:
> Orientierungshilfen? (Wie Kochbücher bei denen man die Rezepte an seinen Geschmack anpasst?)
> Oder harte Gesetze die eins-zu-eins eingehalten werden müssen? (Wie Ikea bauanleitungen?)
> ...



Dem Selbstverständniss nach sind sie harte Gesetze (Jede Religion beansprucht für sich die ultimative Wahrheit, jeder religiöser Text will das eindeutige Wort Gottes/des göttlichen sein, etc.), in der Praxis steht man ben vor den genannten Problemen und viele ""Gläubige"" sind in der Anpassung ihrer Religionsausübung hochflexibel.




Research schrieb:


> Nun, dann zitiere uns doch bitte was laut der Scharia mit Dieben gemacht wird? In Afghanistan war durch die Taliban Scharia. Keine Musik, kein Tanz.... Und erzähl mir jetzt nicht: Das war keine echte Scharia. Die Linke erzählt auch immer: Das in der Sowjetunion/DDR war kein echter Kommunismus. Merkwürdig das genau dass überall dabei raus kam wenn der Kommunismus eingeführt wurde. So etwas macht MICH krank.



Du könntest gesünder leben, wenn du die Bedeutung von Wörtern lernen würdest. Die Ud*S*SR und DDR hatten nicht einmal ihrem eigenen Selbstverständniss nach den Komunissmus eingeführt und mussten zudem beide letztlich eingestehen, dass sie ihre eigenen Ziele nicht erreichen konnten. Wenn du den realexistierenden Sozialismus als idealen Kommunismus betrachten willst, und deswegen Bauchschmerzen bekommst, sobald andere Leute von letzterem sprechen, ist das dein ganz persönliches Problem. Man nennt seinen Ferrari auch nicht "Traktor" und beschwert sich hinterher, wenn er im Acker stecken bleibt.
Bei Porsche und Lamorghini siehts anders aus *ugly*




caduzzz schrieb:


> @ amdx6
> 
> ok, "Terroristenkumpels" ist vlt etwas überzogen, aber merkst du nicht die unterschwellige Tendenz? Oder willst du es nicht merken, weil politisch nicht korrekt?
> 
> In vielen seiner Posts erzählte er etwas von Tolerenz (dem Islam gegenüber), gegen Extremismus (dem Islam gegenüber) usw....DAS macht mich krank!



Wenn dich Tolleranz und anti-Extremismus krank machen, dann solltest du deine personlichen Vorstellungen dringend überdenken. Denn zu den Grundregeln dieser Gesellschaft (und dieses Forums) ist das inkompatibel.



> Diese Scheinheiligkeit



Scheinheiligkeit setzt gegenläufige Absichten vorraus. Ich rate dir dringend, derartige Unterstellungen zu unterlassen, wenn nicht sehr eindeutige Indizien vorliegen.



> hast du schon mal gelesen/gehört, dass sich Vertreter Muslemischer Gemeinden klar und deutlich vom politisch motiviertem islamischen Terrorismus distanziert haben?



Wieso sollte man sich von etwas distanzieren, mit dem man nichts zu tun hast? Hast du dich von Anschlägen distanziert?
Verurteilungen derartiger Taten gibt es von den einschlägigen Verbänden jedenfalls regelmäßig. (z.T. 1-2 Tage verspätet gegenüber Regierung und Kirchen - aber das liegt eben in der Natur eines Verbandes: Man hat kein Oberhaupt, dass selbstständig im Namen aller sprechen kann, sondern es müssen erst alle Verbandsmitglieder zustimmen)
Wenn du die nicht liest, ist das deine persönliche Wissenslücke, aber definitiv keine Grundlage für Angriffe hier im Forum (oder irgendwo anders).




Research schrieb:


> OTT:
> Wie wäre es mit einer Glaubensumfrage bei PCGH?
> 
> Die Aussage: Gott gab... Wenn das stimmen sollte, wäre alles vorherbestimmt. Man bräuchte keine Gesetze, da es von Gott gewollt ist.
> ...








Research schrieb:


> Thema Erziehung & persönliche Entwicklung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AMD x6 (11. September 2012)

Schön das du wieder da bist.Hast du dein 2 Wöchigen Urlaub für Studien über Verhalten Jugendlicher mit und ohne Religionen genutzt. Das hört sich jedenfalls so an,als ob du das alles Wissenschaftlich belegen kannst und du der oberster Bundesrichter wärest.Beim ersten Durchlesen habe ich ehrlich gesagt nur Bahnhof verstanden und außer paar Punkte die du Recht haben könntest,liegst du komplett falsch.Da ich über Handy schreiben muss weil ich keine anderen Möglichkeiten habe,kann ich natürlich nicht so gut wieder geben wie du,aber ich versuche mal.
1: Das Kind vor der Religion schützen?Hast du solche Angst vor Religion.Wie wäre es denn,wenn wir das Kind vor nicht Glauben Schützen
2:@said .Also nach meiner Erfahrung mit gläubig Erzogenen kann ich nur sagen: Komplett falsch.
Also nach meiner Erfahrung komplett richtig.Und nun?Aussage gegen Aussage.
3:Was der Pubertät mit Glauben haben soll ist mir ein Rätsel.Was wollen die Kinder Ausbauen?Die Wertvorstellungen können die Kinder Weiterentwickeln?
4:"Billigste"Arbeitskraft?Kriegsflüchtlinge gab es damals fast keine.Und die Arbeiter wurden und mussten Eingeladen werden und wurden mit Orchester und Trompeten empfangen.
5:Seit wann werden Gymnasialempfehlungen gefühlsmäßig vergeben?
6:@said Glaube hat selten etwas mit den Fähigkeiten auf einem einzelnen Gebiet zu tun. 
Vorher willst du das Wissen was Glaube welche Fähigkeiten zu tun haben soll,da du ja offensichtlich nicht glaubst?
7:Cousteau unterstellst du mit " oberflächlichen Beobachtungen "
8:Ja da hast du Recht,mit dem Wissenschaftler.Die besten wandern nach USA,weil sie dort erheblich mehr verdienen und ihre Nachkommen natürlich als Amerikaner weiter machen.
So habe mal versucht das ganze darzustellen,wie gesagt mit Handy und man möge mir für die Rechtschreibung verzeihen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. September 2012)

Sorry, aber man kann sein Umfeld nicht als allgemeingültig hin stellen. 
Ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass religiös erzogene Frauen wesentlich "interessanter" waren, aber deswegen sehe ich das nicht als Standard.


----------



## Research (12. September 2012)

Hach, Ein Toter bei Sturm auf US-Vertretung in Libyen | tagesschau.de wie schön. Und was machen die Christen: Pope Benedict XVI in Gay Porn Movie - YouTube (Hier eine ausführlichere Quelle: Pope stars in gay Bel Ami porn film | Gay Star News)

Besonders letzteres war verblüffend. Hier haben wir Live Beispiele was in welcher Religion/Kulturkreis passiert.

Bei uns wird gegen Krieg/Folter... protestiert, auch den im Irak, Afghanistan. Wo bleiben die Muslimischen Proteste gegen so etwas (US-Botschaft)?



AMD x6 schrieb:


> Schön das du wieder da bist.Hast du dein 2  Wöchigen Urlaub für Studien über Verhalten Jugendlicher mit und ohne  Religionen genutzt. Das hört sich jedenfalls so an,als ob du das alles  Wissenschaftlich belegen kannst und du der oberster Bundesrichter  wärest.Beim ersten Durchlesen habe ich ehrlich gesagt nur Bahnhof  verstanden und außer paar Punkte die du Recht haben könntest,liegst du  komplett falsch.Da ich über Handy schreiben muss weil ich keine anderen  Möglichkeiten habe,kann ich natürlich nicht so gut wieder geben wie  du,aber ich versuche mal.
> 1: Das Kind vor der Religion schützen?Hast  du solche Angst vor Religion.Wie wäre es denn,wenn wir das Kind vor  nicht Glauben Schützen



Kannst du irgendetwas belegen? Nein, du bist es hier der immer Beweise fordert und selber nichts liefert.
Warum Schützen: Guck mal in die News. Finde die Unterschiede.




> 2:@said .Also nach meiner Erfahrung mit gläubig Erzogenen kann ich nur sagen: Komplett falsch.
> Also nach meiner Erfahrung komplett richtig.Und nun?Aussage gegen Aussage.


Siehe Oben.


> 3:Was  der Pubertät mit Glauben haben soll ist mir ein Rätsel.Was wollen die  Kinder Ausbauen?Die Wertvorstellungen können die Kinder  Weiterentwickeln?


Alles, oder worum geht es hier? Was machen Eltern sonst außer Sorgen und Erziehen?



> 4:"Billigste"Arbeitskraft?Kriegsflüchtlinge gab es  damals fast keine.Und die Arbeiter wurden und mussten Eingeladen werden  und wurden mit Orchester und Trompeten empfangen.


 Das war früher. Gesucht wurden Gast-Arbeiter. Siehe auch Gastarbeiter. Aber Ruyven bezieht sich auf heute. Und auch damals wurden nur Leute für Arbeiten gesucht die kein Deutscher machen wollte. Es gab einfach nicht genug von uns als das es für jemand akzeptabel gewesen wäre so etwas zu tun.



> 5:Seit wann werden Gymnasialempfehlungen gefühlsmäßig vergeben?


 Das muss Ruyven mir auch mal erklären. Normalerweise gelten nur die Noten.



> 6:@said Glaube hat selten etwas mit den Fähigkeiten auf einem einzelnen Gebiet zu tun.
> Vorher willst du das Wissen was Glaube welche Fähigkeiten zu tun haben soll,da du ja offensichtlich nicht glaubst?


Man sieht ja wohin starker Glauben führt.


> 7:Cousteau unterstellst du mit " oberflächlichen Beobachtungen "


Beweise hier das Gegenteil



> 8:Ja  da hast du Recht,mit dem Wissenschaftler.Die besten wandern nach  USA,weil sie dort erheblich mehr verdienen und ihre Nachkommen natürlich  als Amerikaner weiter machen.
> []


Also doch Gene und nicht Gott?

Edit: Warum auch immer, mir ist gerade das eingefallen: http://scienceblogs.de/hier-wohnen-drachen/2012/06/25/das-kleine-trollhandbuch-2/


----------



## AMD x6 (12. September 2012)

@Research Bist du ruyven_macaran's Anwalt und musst ihn im Obhut nehmen.Dich hatte ich nicht gefragt.Ich habe mich in diesen Thread beteiligt um das gegenseitige Verständnis und Wissen zu fördern.Wir können uns hier gegenseitig Vorwürfe in den Kopf hauen nur was bringt das.Bei deinen extremen Hass und Vorurteilen trägst du nicht zur Verständnis sondern das Gegenteil du schürst und förderst Hass.Bekommt du ein Medaille dafür.Du schreibst irgend einen Blödsinn ohne Belege und forderst selber Belege.Ich habe nirgends was geschrieben und behauptet dafür Belege zu haben.Deine Beleidungen werden immer raffinierter.Das unsere Religion eine Frankenstein sein soll,setz die Krone auf.Und wenn ihr euren nicht Glauben um jeden Preis verteidigen müsst so unterstellt wenigstens nicht Menschen wie  Tiefseeforscher Cousteau unter anderem Ehrenmitglied beim Harvard Uni ist und mehr Auszeichnungen hat,als du das je zählen kannst mit oberflächlichen zu beschimpfen.Liest mal öfter Bücher hier ein Link:http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacques-Yves_Cousteau#section_2
Ich meine wenn ihr unter euch bleiben wollt könnt ihr gerne ein geschlossener Community aufbauen und über diesen und jenen herziehen,nur dachte ich ihr wollt mal raus aus euren 4 Wänden und wissen was die restlichen Menschheit denkt und lebt und nicht alles als falsch sieht und mit Vorurteilen die anderen Menschen versucht von ihren Glauben abzuwenden.Denkst du wirklich,dass du die Gläubigen mit dieser Masche abbringen kannst,einfach lächerlich.Genauso wie ich nicht denke hier irgend einen zur Glaube oder zum Islam zu bekehren.Ich bin für Frieden und Verständnis für den gesamten Menschheit,dabei machen solche Menschen wie du diese Ideologie beizubehalten schwer.


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> 5:Seit wann werden Gymnasialempfehlungen gefühlsmäßig vergeben?


 
Das ist aber tatsächlich so. Normaler Weise sollte streng nach Noten empfohlen werden. Ist aber nicht der Fall. Es wird auch schon mal nach Gefühl empfohlen und das Beamtenkind das eigentlich auf die Realschule müsste kommt auf das Gymnasium und das Migrantenkind das eigentlich eine Chance auf Abitur hat kommt auf die Hauptschule.
Das ist reale Praktik in deutschen Schulen und zeigt dass das Schulsystem dringend erneuert werden muss.


----------



## AMD x6 (12. September 2012)

Mag sein das solche Schulen gab oder gibt.Ich hatte bisher keine Ahnung oder was darüber gehört.Da die Meisten Kinder inzwischen Deutsche Staatsbürger sind,sollte oder müßte sowas der Vergangenheit angehören.Hoffen wir das Beste.


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2012)

Die soziale Herkunft des Kindes entscheidet gerade in Deutschland sehr über die weitere schulische Entwicklung des Kindes.
Ein Kind von Akademikern oder Beamten kommt eher auf das Gymnasium -- auch wenn die Leistung eigentlich nicht dafür reicht --  als ein Kind einer Migrantenfamilie -- obwohl dessen Leistung in dem Fall sogar besser ist.
Ein "Andreas" oder "Jonas" wird eher einen Ausbildungsplatz bekommen als ein "Ahmed" oder "Mustafa".


----------



## AMD x6 (12. September 2012)

Das war auch ein Gedanke und Vermutung von mir.Ich lebe hier seit 36Jahren und hatte selber diese Erfahrungen gemacht und natürlich weiß ich auch das wir bis kurzem oder noch Menschen als 2 Klasse gesehen werden und wir um hier weiter zu kommen viel mehr leisten müssen als die Einheimischen.Nur wenn ich das Sage,glaubt mir so gut wie keiner mit meinen Migrationshintergrund.Beweise habe ich nicht.Es ist gut zu lesen,das andere offenbar diese Sachen auch wissen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. September 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> Schön das du wieder da bist.Hast du dein 2 Wöchigen Urlaub für Studien über Verhalten Jugendlicher mit und ohne Religionen genutzt. Das hört sich jedenfalls so an,als ob du das alles Wissenschaftlich belegen kannst und du der oberster Bundesrichter wärest.



Wenn da "nach meiner Erfahrung" oder "Ich meine" steht, dann ists i.d.R. meine Meinung/Erfahrung, aber keine Wissenschaft. Logisch verknüpfen tue ich meine Ansichten aber trotzdem.
Den Rest könnte ich i.d.R. auch weiter untermauern, wenn es da konkrete Fragen gibt (allgemein und umfassend würde ich mir die Arbeit gerne sparen. Z.B. würde ich es als Allgemeinwissen bezeichnen, dass eine enorme Zahl von Migranten als Gastarbeiter nach Deutschland kam und dass hier gezielt die billigsten=ungebildetsten Arbeitskräfte eingeworben wurden, die es in den Herkunftsländern gab. Und dass das deutsche Schulsystem außerordentlich undurchlässig ist, kann man täglich in den Nachrichten lesen. Studien, die tatsächlich beides selektiv verknüpfen und zu dem naheliegenden Schluss kommen, sind aber eben gerade wegen dieser Medienpräsenz nur schwer zu ergooglen und ich merke mir i.d.R. Fakten - keine Zeitschriftennummern. In so fern hoffe ich einfach mal, dass verknüpfende Logik an dieser Stelle ausreicht)



> 1: Das Kind vor der Religion schützen?Hast du solche Angst vor Religion.Wie wäre es denn,wenn wir das Kind vor nicht Glauben Schützen



Was haben ich oder meine "Ängste" denn bitte jetzt damit zu tun?
Ich mache lediglich eine Aussage zu dem, was schwarz auf weiß im Gesetz steht und was dass bedeuten würde, wenn man es 1:1 auf das Kind anwendet, ohne dessen Grundrechte in nachgelagerten Artikeln z.T. hinter das Erziehungsgebot der Eltern zu stellen.
Und wenn du meinen Ausführungen gefolgt wärst, dann wäre dir wohl klar geworden, dass es um JEGLICHE Form von Glauben geht. Ohne weitere Einschränkungen ist (wäre) die Religionsausübung eines Menschen (z.B. Kind) auch vor dem Nicht-Glauben anderer Menschen (z.B. seiner Eltern) geschützt.



> 3:Was der Pubertät mit Glauben haben soll ist mir ein Rätsel.Was wollen die Kinder Ausbauen?Die Wertvorstellungen können die Kinder Weiterentwickeln?



Na dann mal ausfürhlicher, in der Hoffnung, dass sich alle Rätsel lösen...

Pubertierende Jugendliche tendieren dazu, sich aus dem Einfluss des Elternhauses zu lösen. Wo Kinder sich meist nach ihren Eltern richten und diese als Vorbilder nehmen, bilden Erwachsene sich eigenständig Meinungen. Dazwischen liegt die Pubertät. I.d.R. geht diese somit mit einer deutlichen Erweiterung der Selbstbestimmung einher (Ausnahme wären antiautoritär erzogen Plagen, die schon immer gemacht haben, was sie wollten  ): Die Jugendlichen lassen sich nicht mehr alles/nichts mehr vorschreiben.

Mit Glauben hat das ganze dann etwas zu tun, wenn die Kindheit in einem Haushalt verbracht wurde, in dem strenge, religiös begründete Grenzen galten. Denn auch gegen diese wird der Jugendliche sich auflehnen. Im Gegensatz zu normalen Regeln, die in Abstimmung mit den Eltern aufgestellt wurden und bei denen ein Übergangsprozess denkbar ist, sind religiöse Vorgaben aber in Stein gemeißelt. Sollte der Jugendliche also nicht aus seiner eigenen Glaubensvorstellung heraus diese Regeln befolgen wollen (und machen wir uns nichts vor: In der westlichen Welt tendieren Jugendliche zum Atheismus, auch wenn sie aus streng gläubigen Familien stammen), so bleibt ihm nur der komplette Bruch mit Religion und Elternhaus.

Simples Beispiel Alkohol (das natürlich nicht in dieser Form alleiniger Auslöser sein kann, aber die Mechanismen gut veranschaulicht):
Für Kinder so oder so tabu. Für Jugendliche aber hoch verlockend.
Die ungläubigen Eltern verbieten ihrem Kind das Trinken, um Schäden in der kindlichen Entwicklung zu vermeiden. Sie einigen sich mit dem 12/14 jährigen Jugendlichen aber dann darauf, dass 1-2 Bier okay sind und tollerieren Alkoholkonsum des 16 jährigen solange dieser verantwortungsvoll stattfindet (=solange er nicht auf allen vieren oder im Rettungswagen nach Hause kommt).
Die religiösen Eltern verbieten Alkohol, weil es ihre Religion vorschreibt. Der 12 Jährige ist in seiner Freizeit aber trotzdem mit Leuten zusammen, die diesem Verbot nicht unterliegen - und sein Interesse wird geweckt. Wenn er 14 ist, steht er vermutlich schon unter deutlichem Druck (sowohl Gruppenzwang als auch Eigenmotiviation) - die Religion seiner strenggläubigen Eltern ist aber nicht anpassbar. Jetzt gibt es drei Möglichkeiten:

1. Sein eigener Glaube ist so stark, dass er ihn über seine sozialen Kontakte stellt. Er trinkt keinen Alkohol, sondert sich ab und führt einen religiös dominierten Lebenswandel. Sehr fragwürdig, denn solche isolierten Leute sind später leichte Beute für Extremisten.
2. Sein eigener Glaube und sein Selbstwußtsein sind so stark, dass er weiterhin an Partys&Co teilnimmt und weiterhin auf Alkohol verzichtet. Idealzustand - aber wohl die absolute Ausnahme. Ich bin sicherlich niemand, der in Koma-Säufer-Kreisen verkehrt, aber in meinem schulischen Umfeld von 100-200 Personen wäre mir genau eine Person bekannt, die Alkohol komplett ablehnte und trotzdem Teil der Gemeinschaft blieb (und in dem Fall aus nicht-religiösen Gründen)
3. Er bricht mit seinem Glauben und damit zwingend auch mit seinem Elternhaus und macht, was er will. Mit Religion hat das nichts mehr zu tun und in zu vielen Fällen ist der Einstieg ins Straßenleben oder Kleinkriminalität, denn wenn solche Jugendliche z.B. nicht einsehen, dass sie in die Schule gehen müssen (und so wirklich toll finden die meisten 15 jährigen die nicht  ), dann haben die Eltern auch nicht mehr genug Kontrolle über ihn, um ihn zu zwingen.



> 4:"Billigste"Arbeitskraft?Kriegsflüchtlinge gab es damals fast keine.Und die Arbeiter wurden und mussten Eingeladen werden und wurden mit Orchester und Trompeten empfangen.



Die ersten. Und Orchester und Trompeten ersetzten keine Integrationskurse, höhere Schulbildung oder hohe Löhne. Und das alles hatten/bekamen die Gastarbeiter nicht.



> 5:Seit wann werden Gymnasialempfehlungen gefühlsmäßig vergeben?



Seit dem sie nicht ausschließlich auf Noten basieren (insbesondere nicht nur auf Leistungsnoten - denn Kopfnoten, falls vorhanden, sind ihrerseits auch eine Einschätzung), sondern eine "Einschätzung" des Schülers durch den Lehrer darstellen.
Also schon immer.



> 7:Cousteau unterstellst du mit " oberflächlichen Beobachtungen "



? Ende des Satzes?
Falls du sagen willst, dass Cousteau tiefgehende, detaillierte Forschung betrieben hat, so kannst du ja mal in seine (semi-)wissenschaftlichen Veröffentlichungen reinschnuppern. Das meiste ist sehr, sehr deskriptiv. Experimente, Analysen,... - Fehlanzeige. Cousteau hat beschrieben, was er gesehen hat und z.T. hat er darüber spekuliert, was es bedeuten könnte. Das war wertvoll, ja. Aber es war oberflächlich. Und es hätten viele andere genauso gut machen können, wenn sie Cousteaus Möglichkeiten gehabt hätten.
Die Schaffung eben dieser Möglichkeiten ist Cousteaus eigentlich Leistung. Er hat quasi über Jahrzehnte hinweg eine große Expedition nach der anderen durchgeführt, hat die modernsten Techniken seiner Zeit dafür angeschafft. Von solchen Budgets können 99% der Wissenschaftler heute und damals nur träumen - aber er hat sie an Land gezogen.
Das ist aber eben keine große wissenschaftliche Leistung, sondern eine große Leistung im Umgang mit Geld, z.T. Militär und vor allem Medien.
(aber Cousteau soll hier kein Thema sein)




Research schrieb:


> Bei uns wird gegen Krieg/Folter... protestiert, auch den im Irak, Afghanistan. Wo bleiben die Muslimischen Proteste gegen so etwas (US-Botschaft)?



Gegen welchen Staat möchtest du denn an dieser Stelle gerne Demonstrationen sehen?


----------



## Research (13. September 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> []Gegen welchen Staat möchtest du denn an dieser Stelle gerne Demonstrationen sehen?


 
Hmm, mal überlegen. Sprach ich von einem Staat? Nein. Ich sprach von einer Glaubensgemeinschaft namens Islam. Bis jetzt haben sich fast alle großen Religionen zu Märschen und Aktionen gegen Gewalt und Krieg aufgerafft, bzw Gewalt öffentlich verurteilt. Dabei geht es eher selten gegen Staaten. Außer ein Land führt gerade Krieg. Kam da irgendeine Verurteilung dieser Sinnlosen Gewalt? Ja, von den USA.

Selbst die von den Moslem so ungeliebten Salafisten, rufen kaum Gegenreaktionen hervor.

Nun hat sich jemand erbost Mohamed zu verspotten. Schon brennt irgendwo eine Botschaft, ist der Mob brandschatzend auf der Straße.
Kein Iman ruft zur Mäßigung auf, wie es im Koran stehen soll. Kein Wort. Schaut euch mal den Trailer an, über diesen Billigschund regt man sich auf (Reicht nicht einmal als Trash)? Und was war mit den Mohammed-Karikaturen?
In einigen Teilen der Welt muss es noch eine wesentliche Entwicklung geben.

Als in den USA Korane verbrannt werden sollten kamen aus aller Welt Mahnungen. Und Todesdrohungen. Von wem kam welches?
Ich vermisse immer noch Mäßigungsaufrufe. Es ist nur ein Buch. Ein Stück totes Holz mit Tinte.



AMD x6 schrieb:


> @Research []Bei deinen extremen Hass und  Vorurteilen trägst du nicht zur Verständnis sondern das Gegenteil du  schürst und förderst Hass.Bekommt du ein Medaille dafür.Du schreibst  irgend einen Blödsinn ohne Belege und forderst selber Belege.Ich habe  nirgends was geschrieben und behauptet dafür Belege zu haben.Deine  Beleidungen werden immer raffinierter.Das unsere Religion eine  Frankenstein sein soll,setz die Krone auf.Und wenn ihr euren nicht  Glauben um jeden Preis verteidigen müsst so []
> Ich meine wenn ihr  unter euch bleiben wollt könnt ihr gerne ein geschlossener Community  aufbauen und über diesen und jenen herziehen,nur dachte ich ihr wollt  mal raus aus euren 4 Wänden und wissen was die restlichen Menschheit  denkt und lebt und nicht alles als falsch sieht und mit Vorurteilen die  anderen Menschen versucht von ihren Glauben abzuwenden.Denkst du  wirklich,dass du die Gläubigen mit dieser Masche abbringen  kannst,einfach lächerlich.Genauso wie ich nicht denke hier irgend einen  zur Glaube oder zum Islam zu bekehren.Ich bin für Frieden und  Verständnis für den gesamten Menschheit,dabei machen solche Menschen wie  du diese Ideologie beizubehalten schwer.



x6 schön das du mir Hass vorwirfst. Habe ich irgendetwas in der Richtung geschrieben? Nein. Ich habe verglichen.
Schau dir mal Popetown an. Da hat der Vatikan eine Fortsetzung durch Finanzielle Macht verhindert. Unschön aber unblutig.

ruyven muss ich nicht verteidigen. Das kann er eh besser als ich. Mich wundert bloß deine Argumentationsweise.
Und warum kommst du jetzt mit Bekehrungen und Frieden? Habe ich dir mit Krieg gedroht?
Und zu den Belegen: Immer wenn welche gefordert wurden habe ich welche gebracht (über deren Qualität und Hintergrund nahen wir schon gesprochen). Willst du erneut über die Auslegung von Heiligen Schriften diskutieren?
Und zum Frankenstein: Du weißt schon wie deine Religion entstanden ist? Beschrieben habe ich es ja.
Aber statt zu diskutieren beschimpft du mich. Wer hat hier einen Hass gegen wen? 



> Ich meine wenn ihr  unter euch bleiben wollt könnt ihr gerne ein  geschlossener Community  aufbauen und über diesen und jenen  herziehen,nur dachte ich ihr wollt  mal raus aus euren 4 Wänden und  wissen was die restlichen Menschheit  denkt und lebt und nicht alles als  falsch sieht und mit Vorurteilen die  anderen Menschen versucht von  ihren Glauben abzuwenden.


Was als harmlose Diskussion begann endet in Vorwürfen. Rufe ich zu irgendetwas auf? Wieder nein. Ich zeige Beispiele warum Religion gefährlich sein kann.


Und was ist das hier: 





AMD x6 schrieb:


> []Wenn die nach Scharia geführt werden sollen,wechsele ich meinem Namen und Singe Nackt in der Strasse[]





> Ich habe  nirgends was geschrieben und behauptet dafür Belege zu haben.


Wenn das so ist...


----------



## Supeq (13. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die soziale Herkunft des Kindes entscheidet gerade in Deutschland sehr über die weitere schulische Entwicklung des Kindes.
> Ein Kind von Akademikern oder Beamten kommt eher auf das Gymnasium -- auch wenn die Leistung eigentlich nicht dafür reicht --  als ein Kind einer Migrantenfamilie -- obwohl dessen Leistung in dem Fall sogar besser ist.
> Ein "Andreas" oder "Jonas" wird eher einen Ausbildungsplatz bekommen als ein "Ahmed" oder "Mustafa".



Ohne eine solche Diskriminierung gutheißen zu wollen, so hat die Herkunft und der Bildungsgrad der Eltern durchaus Einfluss auf die Leistungen der Kinder in den weiterführenden Schulen. So kann der Vorteil den Ahmed und Mustafa ggü. Andreas und Jonas in der Grundschule noch haben, sehr schnell schwinden, wenn komplexere Fächer in der Schule anstehen und Unterstützung durch das Elternhaus notwendig ist.

[Annahme: Ahmed/Mustafa aus kinderreichen/bildungsarmen Elternhaus + Jonas/Andreas Akademiker"einzel"kinder]


----------



## Research (13. September 2012)

Öhm, lies es dir bitte nochmal durch.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Hmm, mal überlegen. Sprach ich von einem Staat? Nein. Ich sprach von einer Glaubensgemeinschaft namens Islam. Bis jetzt haben sich fast alle großen Religionen zu Märschen und Aktionen gegen Gewalt und Krieg aufgerafft, bzw Gewalt öffentlich verurteilt. Dabei geht es eher selten gegen Staaten. Außer ein Land führt gerade Krieg. Kam da irgendeine Verurteilung dieser Sinnlosen Gewalt? Ja, von den USA.
> 
> Selbst die von den Moslem so ungeliebten Salafisten, rufen kaum Gegenreaktionen hervor.



Was mich persönlich immer stört ist dass der Westen nicht alle Muslime über einen Kamm scheren soll.
Das macht hier auch niemand. Es gibt nun mal vereinzelt Fanatiker. Das ist halt schlimm.
Aber die muslimische Welt schert den Westen über einen Kamm. Das konnte man doch erst jetzt wieder sehen als der US Botschafter getötet wurde. Der hatte nun absolut gar nichts mit dem Film zu tun um den es ging. Aber die Muslime sind nicht in der Lage solche Sachen voneinander zu trennen. Sie scheren alle über einen Kamm und denken dass alle aus dem Westen so sind.
Und das ist es was mir sauer aufstoßen lässt. Wo ist die Toleranz und die Sachkenntnis auf der muslimischen Seite?
Toleranz und Nachsicht kann nur der bekommen der auch selbst tolerant und nachsichtig ist.



Supeq schrieb:


> Ohne eine solche Diskriminierung gutheißen zu wollen, so hat die Herkunft und der Bildungsgrad der Eltern durchaus Einfluss auf die Leistungen der Kinder in den weiterführenden Schulen. So kann der Vorteil den Ahmed und Mustafa ggü. Andreas und Jonas in der Grundschule noch haben, sehr schnell schwinden, wenn komplexere Fächer in der Schule anstehen und Unterstützung durch das Elternhaus notwendig ist.
> 
> [Annahme: Ahmed/Mustafa aus kinderreichen/bildungsarmen Elternhaus + Jonas/Andreas Akademiker"einzel"kinder]



Ich habe nie gesagt dass Ahmend oder Mustafa aus einem bildungsfernen Elternhaus kommen.
Mir ging es alleine um die Bewerbung.
Meinetwegen zum Ausbildungsberuf des Großhandelskaufmanns oder des Bankkaufmanns oder was auch immer.
Vier junge Menschen bewerben sich. Alle vier kommen von der gleichen Schule. Ahemd und Mustafa haben aber das bessere Zeugnis.
Trotzdem denke ich dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass Andreas oder Jonas den Job bekommen werden größer ist. Einfach aus dem Grund weiß sie eben Andreas und Jonas heißen.
Und exakt *das *ist dann eben Diskriminierung.
Genauso als wenn Jonas den Job bekommt. Janina aber nicht weil sie ein Mädchen ist obwohl sie von den Noten her gesehen vielleicht besser ist.

Bei uns in der Firma gibt es z.B. eine Quote. Demnach wird mindestens ein Junge und ein Mädchen als Auszubildende eingestellt. Natürlich gehen wird auch nach Noten und suchen uns die heraus die gut sind und die in den persönlichen Gesprächen überzeugen. 
Wenn wir z.B. 3 Lehrstellen vergeben und die Vorauswahl erkennen lässt dass die Mädchen alle nicht ausreichend gute Noten haben um die besten 3 Jungen zu überflügeln wird ein 4. Ausbildungsplatz geschaffen.
Anders herum ist es genauso. Das kommt aber jetzt nicht so häufig vor. Kann aber eben passieren. Letztes Jahr war das z.B. so. Daher haben wir mehr Ausbildungsstellen geschaffen als wir eigentlich angeboten haben.



Spoiler



In meiner Abteilung gibt es übrigens keine Quote. Was einfach daran liegt dass es an weiblichen Bewerbern mangelt. Mädchen wollen nun mal keine technischen Industrieberufe erlernen.


----------



## Research (13. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> []
> Bei uns in der Firma gibt es z.B. eine Quote. Demnach wird mindestens ein Junge und ein Mädchen als Auszubildende eingestellt. Natürlich gehen wird auch nach Noten und suchen uns die heraus die gut sind und die in den persönlichen Gesprächen überzeugen.
> Wenn wir z.B. 3 Lehrstellen vergeben und die Vorauswahl erkennen lässt dass die Mädchen alle nicht ausreichend gute Noten haben um die besten 3 Jungen zu überflügeln wird ein 4. Ausbildungsplatz geschaffen.
> Anders herum ist es genauso. Das kommt aber jetzt nicht so häufig vor. Kann aber eben passieren. Letztes Jahr war das z.B. so. Daher haben wir mehr Ausbildungsstellen geschaffen als wir eigentlich angeboten haben.
> ...


 
Wenn sich eure Firma das leisten kann, super. Sonst ein bisschen strange immer ausgeglichen sein zu wollen. Was sind das für Berufe wo das zutrifft?



Hmm, Kinder sind von Geburt an Glaubens-frei. Ein Fakt den ich bis jetzt übersehen habe. Eigentlich müsste das GG auch hier vor Bekehrung schützen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. September 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Hmm, mal überlegen. Sprach ich von einem Staat? Nein.



Du hast einen Vergleich zu Anti-Kriegsprotesten gezogen. Proteste, die sich gegen die Aktionen von NATO-Staaten richten. Also Proteste gegen Institutionen, auf die deutsche Repräsentanten diplomatischen Einfluss nehmen könnten - Proteste, die einen Auftra geben wollen und können.
Das ist bei gewaltätigen Aktionen islamistischer Gruppierungen aber nicht gegeben. Man kann in Lybien keine Demo veranstalten, um Druck auf islamistische Milizen auszuüben. Denen ist das egal - und die Führung des Landes hat gar keinen Einfluss auf diese.



> Bis jetzt haben sich fast alle großen Religionen zu Märschen und Aktionen gegen Gewalt und Krieg aufgerafft, bzw Gewalt öffentlich verurteilt. Dabei geht es eher selten gegen Staaten. Außer ein Land führt gerade Krieg.



Was die USA und ihre Verbündete quasi ständig machen - entsprechend sind auf Friedensmärschen auch quasi immer gezielte Forderungen gegen diese präsent. Und zu großen Aktionen in Deutschland kam es im letzten Jahrzehnt vor allem dann, wenn irgendwo ein neuer Konflikt unter Beteiligung von NATO kam. Afghanistan, Irak - da war viel los. Hast du nenneswert Leute auf der Straße gesehen, die gegen afrikanische Bürgerkriege protestiert haben? Ich nicht. Ohne Anlass finden allenfalls jährlich wiederkehrende Veranstaltungen ala Ostermarsch statt.

Und dieser Pragmatismus ist eben -s.o.- auch gerechtfertigt. Denn Demonstrationen sind im allgemeinen schon ein sehr stumpfes Schwert - wenn sie sich dann auch noch gegen etwas richten, zudem keinerlei Bezug/Einfluss besteht, sind sie eine reine Spaßveranstaltung.



> Nun hat sich jemand erbost Mohamed zu verspotten. Schon brennt irgendwo eine Botschaft, ist der Mob brandschatzend auf der Straße.
> Kein Iman ruft zur Mäßigung auf, wie es im Koran stehen soll. Kein Wort.



Ich weiß nicht, was alle Imane dieser Welt machen (hab auch keine Zeit nachzugucken), aber selbst die regierenden Islamisten in Ägypten veruteilen die Gewalttäter.
Der Repräsentant der Muslimbrüder _[Ägyptens Präsident Mohammed Mursi]_ verurteilte zugleich die Angriffe auf die US-Botschaft in Kairo und das Konsulat in Bengasi.



> In einigen Teilen der Welt muss es noch eine wesentliche Entwicklung geben.



Das steht außer Frage. Aber das ist keinen Grund, die Aktionen einiger weniger auf sämtliche Muslime zu übertragen. Oder stehen ein paar G8-Gipfel-Molli-Werfer auch stellvertretend für alle Atheisten?



> Ich vermisse immer noch Mäßigungsaufrufe.



Sie nach so langer Zeit gezielt wieder zu finden wird schwierig - aber ich kann dir versichern: Dass du sie vermisst liegt nicht an den Muslimen, sondern an deiner Ignoranz, denn es gab sie.



> Es ist nur ein Buch. Ein Stück totes Holz mit Tinte.



Das sind "mein Kampf" und die Mao-Bibel auch. Aber zitier mal öffentlich daraus. Bücher enthalten Ideen und Konzepte und einige Ideen sind einigen Leuten sehr, sehr wichtig. Man mag das nicht nachvollziehen können - aber das muss man auch nicht. Die Frage ist, wieviel Respekt man anderen Menschen gegenüber zeigt und dazu gehört, dass man die ihnen wichtige Symbole nicht aus reiner Provokationslust angreift. Genau das machen diese amerikanisch/israelische Produktion aber gezielt.
Stell dich mal im mittleren Westen der USA in die Mitte einer Kleinstadt und verbrenne einen Fetzen Stoff mit ein paar Pigmenten (alias "die US-Flagge") und warte ab, ob alles friedlich bleibt. Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht. In Deutschland werden selbst Überlegungen zu Kopfbedeckungen und Wanddekorationen (alias Kopftuch und Kruzifix) in Klassenzimmern zum hochbrisanten Streitthema - und da wird noch nicht einmal etwas beschädigt oder verleumdnet. Aber aus unerfindlichen Gründen sind Symbole für einige Leute halt extentiell wichtig.




Threshold schrieb:


> Was mich persönlich immer stört ist dass der Westen nicht alle Muslime über einen Kamm scheren soll.
> Das macht hier auch niemand. Es gibt nun mal vereinzelt Fanatiker. Das ist halt schlimm.
> Aber die muslimische Welt schert den Westen über einen Kamm. Das konnte man doch erst jetzt wieder sehen als der US Botschafter getötet wurde. Der hatte nun absolut gar nichts mit dem Film zu tun um den es ging. Aber die Muslime sind nicht in der Lage solche Sachen voneinander zu trennen. Sie scheren alle über einen Kamm und denken dass alle aus dem Westen so sind.
> Und das ist es was mir sauer aufstoßen lässt. Wo ist die Toleranz und die Sachkenntnis auf der muslimischen Seite?
> Toleranz und Nachsicht kann nur der bekommen der auch selbst tolerant und nachsichtig ist.



Das einzige, was gerade über einen Kamm geschert wird, ist die muslimische Welt - von dir...
Der US-Botschafter wurde nicht von "den Muslimen" umgebracht. Es gibt über eine Milliarde Muslime und davon haben ein paar dutzend bewaffnete Extremisten die Botschaft angegriffen. Es war vermutlich ein größerer Anteil der Deutschen an den Progromen gegen Asylbewerberheime in den frühen 90ern beteiligt, als der Muslime in den jeweiligen Regionen an den Gewalttaten gegen die Botschaften. Nicht umsonst gab es den ganzen Tag lang massive Proteste, aber erst gegen Abend/Nacht derartige Angriffe. Vergleichen kann man es vielleicht mit 1. Mai Demonstrationen in Berlin. Nur das die Krawallos hier Panzerfäuste haben und es keinerlei staatliche Autorität gibt, vor der sie sich fürchten müssten. Das ist traurig - aber es ist nicht muslimisch.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Wenn sich eure Firma das leisten kann, super. Sonst ein bisschen strange immer ausgeglichen sein zu wollen. Was sind das für Berufe wo das zutrifft?


 
Sie kann es sich leisten. Die Krise 2008 hat ihr zwar gut zugesetzt aber seit 2 Jahren geht es wieder gut nach oben.

Das sind halt Verwaltungsberufe. Außenhandelskaufmann. Bürokaufmann. Industriekaufmann. Dazu technischer Zeichner und chemisch technischer Assistent.
Im Produktionsbereich ist der Anteil an weiblichen Bewerbern null. Seit Jahren hat sich kein Mädchen mehr für den Werkzeugmacher Job oder den Verfahrensmechaniker Job beworben -- das sind die beiden Sachen die ich als Ausbilder betreue -- und das ist natürlich schade. Aber Technik und Mädchen scheint auch heute noch eher selten Hand in Hand zu gehen.
Die Verwaltungsberufe habe ich natürlich auch mit auf dem Zettel und ich sitze immer dabei wenn sich jemand für eine der Ausbildungsplätze bewirbt. 
Außerdem sind wir ja nicht ausgeglichen. Es geht nur darum dass mindestens ein Junge bzw. Mädchen mit dabei ist und wir nicht nur 6 Jungen oder 6 Mädchen ausbilden.
Diese Quote kannst du halt im technischen Sektor nicht machen. Geht einfach nicht.
Ebenso bekommst du eher selten weibliche technische Zeichner. Daher haben wir zumindest immer schon eine Jungen pro Jahr sicher drin. Und in der Regel sind darunter auch Mädchen die sich für die anderen Jobs bewerben und so gut sind dass sie so oder so in die Auswahl fallen.
Aber es kann eben sein dass das halt nicht so kommt und dann wird eben ein zusätzlicher Ausbildungsplatz geschaffen. Das passiert deswegen weil wir ja keinen anderen den Job wegnehmen wollen der es sonst ja geschafft hätte. Das wäre ungerecht. Ergo gibt es eben so einen Job mehr.
Und ob du nun 6 oder 7 Leute ausbildest macht nicht wirklich einen Unterschied.
Die jungen Leute freuen sich sehr wenn du sagst dass sie den Job bekommen. Die Angst keinen Ausbildungsplatz zu bekommen ist unter Jugendlichen weiter verbreitet als die Angst nicht das neueste Handy zu haben. Auch wenn das niemand zugeben würde.
Und diese Angst um den Arbeitsplatz bzw. Ausbildungsplatz machen sich die Unternehmen natürlich auch zur Nutze und drücken so die Gehälter bzw. das Ausbildungsniveau sinkt weil sie die Auszubildenden nicht mehr zu Seminaren oder Fortbildungsmaßnahmen schicken.
Und ich merke das wenn ich zu den Betrieben hinfahre und das Niveau der Auszubildenden prüfe. Eben bei den Zwischenprüfungen und den Abschlussprüfungen.
Das ist ein Trend der besorgniserregend ist und den in der Politik scheinbar noch niemand wirklich auf dem Radar hat.


----------



## Research (14. September 2012)

@ Threshold: Bei den technischen Berufen gibt es ja die Vermutung das dies an der Erziehung liegt (Vorbilder u.A.). Mittlerweile sollte das sich aber gelegt haben. Trotzdem ist das Interesse der weiblichen Bevölkerung an Technik nicht gestiegen. In keinem Bereich. Wobei ich auch nicht wüsste wie das zu beheben ist. Es gibt schließlich kaum Technikaffine Frauen als Vorbilder. Beim Sport sehe ich da Parallelen. Viel hat sich noch nicht geändert. Die Frage ist in wie Weit kann sich dies überhaupt ändern? Für die Gleichberechtigung kämpfen Frauen quasi schon ewig. Mit Erfolg (zumindest in der westlich orientierten Welt). Wobei dieser Widerstand nicht anerzogen ist. Nur der Gehorsam war es. Ähnlich des Glaubens der Eltern. Gerade bei uns war es lange Zeit wichtig zur Kirche zu gehen. Von Geburt an ist kein Mensch Gläubig.
[/SIZE]


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. September 2012)

Die Islam/Ausschreitungendebatte habe ich jetzt hierher verschoben.

Die Diskussion über (Aus)Bildung lasse ich vorerst hier, in der Hoffnung, dass sie sich wieder an Erziehungsfragen annähert.


----------

